# John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads)



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

I think Rock will let it slide because he won't be back until Mania.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Cena did good. But face to face, Cena would be owned big time.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Put in footy terms.

Rock beat Cena 3-0 away from (and turned the away support on his side), Cena then beat him 3-0 at a neutral venue. Difference is though Cena's promo was 100% about The Rock, whereas Rock's promo was about Cena, Cole, Miz and the GM.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



lahabe said:


> Cena did good. But face to face, Cena would be owned big time.


This. Rock could improv and go off. 
And it seems Cena's only able to hang with Rock when he's rapping (which he did absolutely amazing at, I marked).
But he can't literally stand toe to toe with The Great One.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I felt the Rocks was a better promo,maybe tat was a bit of nostalgia attached to it.But for the first five or seven minutes i knew he was lying-tat he came bak for the fans al.tat was complete b.s.He came because he was offered a big paycheck.Although the rock was my second fav wrestler i lost respect for him the moment he made an appearance via satellite on smackdown 10. I hav never been a huge fan of cena and always felt his mic skills were a notch below the rock atleast in terms of connecting with the audience.But i respect the fact that he is the hardest worker of this company and gives his 100% for the fans. FOR SOME REASON I BELIEVED THAT CENA OWNED THE ROCK(HE WAS TELLIN THE TRUTH)


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



lahabe said:


> Cena did good. But face to face, Cena would be owned big time.


This. You all are gonna be in for a rude awakening when this moment happens. Cena isn't gonna be able to rap when The Rock cuts him off and tells him to "KNOW YOUR ROLE AND SHUT YOUR MOUT!!!"


----------



## Kalin Johnston (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The Rock is easily my favorite wrestler of all time. The second his music played last Monday night I went straight to Ticketmaster and bought tickets to Wrestlemania. I felt like a little kid again. His whole promo I had chills and goosebumps. With that being said, Cena owned The Rock tonight...

The Rock had the better overall promo, but Cena had the better insults by far.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Rock's entire promo because of the sheer emotion involved. Cena's promo until he started rapping sucked ass, but when he rapped he killed it. I give Cena's insult the win here, but also because he went longer than Rock did. Rock talked about him for maybe 2 minutes, max?


----------



## Chris_Walmer (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

I wish Cena would go back to cutting rhymes on his opponents. When he used to cut a different rhyme on his way to the ring every week I thought it was great.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena's promo tonight was very good but come the fuck on it was nothing compared to Rock's.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

rock was the better talker last week but cena tore him tonight with the better insults 

i am a huge rock fan but cena tore him a new one


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The Rock's was better but Cena's was very good.

I just wish we would see more of that side of John Cena rather than Supercena the Purple Shirt WWE Kids Mascot.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The Rock


----------



## Y2J_RKO_CHICK (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena. Rock gave Cena shit about his gimmick. Cena called Rock out on real life stuff. & I agree with Cena. Rock says he's always loved & been dedicated to the fans, but he left 7 years ago to make movies like the tooth fairy. Cena's out there every week showing his dedication to the fans (even the ones that hate him).


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

John Cena orally raped The Rock tonight. The Rock was good for nostalgia, but Cena was just epic. And, most importantly, he DIDN'T talk for 20 fucking minutes.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

It was very good but cutting a promo on Rock while he is in a different city is one thing, 'hanging' with him face to face in the ring is another. I am very much looking forward to their confrontation at Mania.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Samee said:


> Cena's promo tonight was very good but come the fuck on it was nothing compared to Rock's.


This. Cena did an excellent job though and I give him credit. Hurts me to say that.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

cenas entire promo was focused on the rock.

the rocks promo had another purpose, and he still managed to make the miz and john cena look like midcard wrestlers with his presence alone, the promo he cut made them look like they didnt matter whatsoever.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Rock's promo was magnificently epic.

Cena's was very good and tremendously refreshing compared to his usual material, but it still can't beat Rock's.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

When Rock/Jericho or any good person on the mic speaks they have an outline but there pretty much wining the whole thing. Cena obviously isn't freestyling rap lines and there written before hand. No improvisation based on crowd response and not even close to the talent it takes to pull of a Rock promo.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

We won't be debating anything when Rock owns Cena on the mic at WM


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena's, Rock's was just nonsense. Cena looks like a bowl of fruity pebbles.....WHAT? Baffling the following this guy has. Utterly baffling.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Everyone is going to say the rock's promo was better. The question is whose insults were better and i would have to say that Cena's insults were better. He came at the Rock hard and most of the stuff he said was true. With the line that Rock comes out and says he loves his fans and bla bla bla but was gone for 7 years yet Cena is here every week for the fans. When Cena said that the crowd kinda too notice to that because it is actually true. Their ppls champ was gone for 7 years after saying he wont ever leave


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

This is a comparison between a good promo and a bad one.

John Cena's promo was tremendously bad.

The Rock's, was clearly better.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Cena's, Rock's was just nonsense. Cena looks like a bowl of fruity pebbles.....WHAT? Baffling the following this guy has. Utterly baffling.


Exactly. Rock's was good for a couple of chuckles, but Cena's had me laughing my ass off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

I'm too old for this shit if Cena's rapping is acceptable. Brokeback Mountain, Blow Me. What stood out exactly? I've watched Rock's promo repeated about eight times in total this past week and it gets better everytime. 

Cena has one method of delivery, grinning fucking idiot. He's needed an opponent who should have slapped the shit out of him long ago. He's never had a decent feud with anyone and it painfully shows that his character has no range of emotions to draw from. Mr Poopy to Incredible Green Superman.

I despise him more than ever after tonight.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The Rock.

Cena's promo was far too full of contradictions for me to rate it any good. That and he's really poor at rapping.

- Gay joke about Brokeback as if it's an insult. 21st century Cena, please enter it.

- Tooth Fairy, Game Plan and Race to Witch Mountain being jokes as movies. Those joke movies combined profits are more than WWE in the last six years. What does that say about the product then? Then you ignore the seven serious Rock movies and the few comedies he's been in.

- Difference between Dwayne Johnson and The Rock being too hard to comprehend for Cena. I was cringing at this part. I really cannot comprehend how anyone intelligent is supposed to perceive this as an insult.

- Turning your back on the WWE? Yep, a scripted entertainment product that he helped save and took to another level. Don't see anything wrong with moving on in your life. Especially considering his absence is what allowed Cena to be in the position he is in today. He wouldn't be the top man if Rock was still around.

- Rock not being around every day doesn't mean he doesn't love his fans. Will Cena's love for his fans also fade when he inevitably has to leave and is no longer appearing on-screen because of other responsibilities?

I could go on. The promo lacked any substance outside of a few cheap insults I'd expect out of immature teenagers. The best insults Cena had weren't his gay jokes or the movie jokes, the best insults were where he twisted Rock's catchphrases and put The Rock down with them. That was some good stuff. Too bad those were marred by a crap promo surrounding them.

The Rock's promo had substance. He is indeed from a time where they trail-blazed and took the product to new heights. He also has a right to take offence to being called out by someone for moving on in his life and apparently not giving anything back (he gave back more in his active career by putting over the likes of Angle, Jericho, Jeff Hardy etc. than Cena has today with a longer career).

I think Rock's promo was, by far, much better.


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Miz owned them both.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Rock's. Cena started his in kid mode and went into off tangent **** erotic weird shit before staying on point.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Both are neck to neck with, both verbal exchanging was pretty great, but if I have to choose, I might have to give the SLIGHT edge to John Cena on this one-my bias towards The Rock can’t even get him by on this time. 

But for overall promos, The Rock easily. John Cena was in his typical lame role before he went into the character that made him loved in the first place.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

I was just happy to see John Cena could rap a bit. It was a decent flashback, and he had some tight rhymes. A glimpse towards the future......probably not but I enjoyed it alot.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena destroyed Rock's acting career. And it has to have stung because Rock really cares about his acting career.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The overall promo - The Rock

The smack talk between the two - Cena


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



soxfan93 said:


> And, most importantly, he DIDN'T talk for 20 fucking minutes.


You say that like it's a bad thing?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Was great seeing him rap again, be even better if he continued to do it and turned heel.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The Rock helped Cena write that rap, so I am gonna have to say The Rock. Also, Pyro, kids would rather hear a man talking about fruity pebbles then a man saying blow me which I am sure some of the kids didn't understand. so Cena was baffling as well buddy.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Nexus One said:


> Rock's. Cena started his in kid mode and went into off tangent **** erotic weird shit before staying on point.


Take away his kid mode crap, what do you honestly think about Cena's verbal exchange of words towards Rock from that standpoint and nothing more?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I prefer Cena's, honestly. I could go listen to it over and over again and i just cannot stop LOL-ing. The Rock's was great too, but i just love Cena's promo more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



Chronic iLL said:


> Miz owned them both.


Miz totally fucked up, his face turned red as he kept making more mistakes. I don't even think he quoted any real words. _Undoutaballey_.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

They both tend to get a bit cheesy and rely on the catchphrases but that is how the business works. Cena's actual 'rap' was pretty good but the way he built it up beforehand made the rap seem very false and played up to a character, the Rock is the same in that he is playing up to a character but when he delivers his words they sound so much more believable due to the passion, energy, charisma and delivery that he puts into it.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I may hate Cena, but I have to admit he produced a good promo...still not good as the Rock's.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Rock's had more of an edge because it was unexpected. He also made fun of the right things when it came to Cena, like his nerdy character, ugly merchandise and dumb catchphrases that make no sense. This is the stuff that irritates people most about Cena. Not to mention The Rock was fucking hilarious as he did it, the only way The Rock can.

Although Cena's promo tonight was funny, it was really just poor retaliation via a little toilet humour. He just kept calling The Rock gay while contradicting himself by stating he wanted The Rock to suck him off. He also mentioned the "selling out for Hollywood" thing which everybody already predicted.

It was nice to see Cena break PG a little for it and really go all out, but The Rock still gets my vote hands down when it comes to originality, along with everything else I just stated.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I would call it a tie atm, Cena did awesome tonight.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



sparced said:


> I'm too old for this shit if Cena's rapping is acceptable. Brokeback Mountain, Blow Me. What stood out exactly? I've watched Rock's promo repeated about eight times in total this past week and it gets better everytime.
> 
> Cena has one method of delivery, grinning fucking idiot. He's needed an opponent who should have slapped the shit out of him long ago. He's never had a decent feud with anyone and it painfully shows that his character has no range of emotions to draw from. Mr Poopy to Incredible Green Superman.
> 
> I despise him more than ever after tonight.


This is where I'm at.

I mean, what is to like about John Cena?

His mic skills are useless, his actual in ring entertainment is pathetic. Rapping? Come on.

His promo tonight was awful, comparing it to The Rock's is just utterly beyond me.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The voting says it all. The only reason people say Cena is 1) Because they have hate for The Rock or 2) Because Cena's just happened. If the roles were reversed and Cena's promo was last week and Rock's was this week those who apply to number 2 would be creaming all over Rock's promo and saying it's 10 times better. People really are fickle.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



The Caped Crusader said:


> The Rock.
> 
> Cena's promo was far too full of contradictions for me to rate it any good. That and he's really poor at rapping.
> 
> ...


Can you analyze Rocks promo and jokes then. Since your saying Cena's sucked. Rock mentions Barney and Fruity Pebbles. I felt Rocks overall promo was great. I just thinks Cena's insults were that much greater because he was going all out on The Rock while the Rock didnt come out just to bash Cena th ewhole time.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

cena suck..why in the blue hell Cena bring out his old rapper thugganomics
thing in respond to the rock? is that the best he can do? one thing that cena suck not in Rock league. i was expected him been current cena respond to Rock


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



Chronic iLL said:


> Miz owned them both.


:lmao

He really didn't. He tried. The writers gave him material they thought would put him up there with Cena and Rock. Material they thought would show he was legit. But he failed, miserably.


----------



## vocal (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Better promo: The Rock

Better insults: John Cena

I think they have materials go back and forward with each other. The Rock could talk about how his movie the tooth fairy made more money than John Cena movies. And how the fans booed Cena for a couple of years. Cena can still say how he is there for the fans while The Rock left for movies.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuk2VhKxjIc Hey the rock can get into sing mode as well. And still do it better then Cena.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Samee said:


> The voting says it all. The only reason people say Cena is 1) Because *they have hate for The Rock or *2) Because Cena's just happened. If the roles were reversed and Cena's promo was last week and Rock's was this week those who apply to number 2 would be creaming all over Rock's promo and saying it's 10 times better. People really are fickle.


I'm starting to notice this as well. A lot of the same people who are saying Cena are the same guys I saw calling The Rock a sellout in the "Who's a bigger star? Austin or The Rock?" thread.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Can you analyze Rocks promo and jokes then. Since your saying Cena's sucked. Rock mentions Barney and Fruity Pebbles. I felt Rocks overall promo was great. I just thinks Cena's insults were that much greater because he was going all out on The Rock while the Rock didnt come out just to bash Cena th ewhole time.


How about the fact the Rock said WWE went from Austin 3:16 & Do You smell what The Rock is cooking to U can't see me?


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Am I the only one that thought it was lame that Cena dissed Rock's acting career? Considering how awful Cena's movies have been and how much of a box office disaster they've been, it just doesn't make sense to bring up Rock's movies. The movie that Cena dissed, The Tooth Fairy, made more money than all of Cena's movies combined. Cena was definitely better than usual today, but come on, in terms of actual content, delivery, and crowd reaction, Rock was better hands down.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Granted in was a nice promo, his rapping was "vintage". With that said, Angle showed exactly how you go about tearing that exact rapper gimmick a new asshole. Rock would have no problem telling Cena to know his role and shut his mouth, make a couple funny impersonations of his ridiculous raps, and squash him flat. But, credit to John for a nice little comeback.


----------



## Mr. Rager (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena was great. But Rock's was greater.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

YOU'RE KIDDING RIGHT. Rock owns cena. Rock owns this era. cena had an entire week to think of his comeback...rock could have really buried him but that was not the intention of his promo...cenas entire promo was to rhyme words like he's writing a 6th grade poem, on topics that would insult ANYBODY. i'll admit, tho, it was the best promo ive seen him do since i started watching again this past june...silver lining i guess...


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The more I think about it, the more Cena's promo sucks and the more Rock's gets even better. Cena did go in hard with his insults about Rock's acting career and him leaving his fans hanging but he completely undermined that with his homophobic insults. What the fuck was that about? Seriously. Like seriously? It was made even more stupid by the fact that Cena had just told Rock to suck his dick. Some might say Rock's Barney and Fruity Pebbles insults were bad but they simply didn't understand them. He used childish insults in reference to how Cena is just a big child. How he represents everything PG. How he represents everything stupid about WWE now. 

Also people don't seem to be taking delivery into account here either. Rock's delivery was *electrifying* and while Cena's was very good it didn't hold a candle to Rock's.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Can you analyze Rocks promo and jokes then. Since your saying Cena's sucked. Rock mentions Barney and Fruity Pebbles. I felt Rocks overall promo was great. I just thinks Cena's insults were that much greater because he was going all out on The Rock while the Rock didnt come out just to bash Cena th ewhole time.


The Rock didn't come back to insult Cena. He came back because his fans demanded it. Period. Cena brought this on himself for bashing a guy who was credit to the industry.


----------



## nickglovermusic (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



Samee said:


> :lmao
> 
> He really didn't. He tried. The writers gave him material they thought would put him up there with Cena and Rock. Material they thought would show he was legit. But he failed, miserably.


Or should we say... Mizerably :evil:


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

An ongoing ideology is that Cena's insults were better. How?

By doing tremendously poor and cringeworthy rapping? Talking about Brokeback mountain and the tooth fairy? Has John Cena not been in movies himself?

Everything about John Cena's promo was useless. 10 Years ago that would have been boo'ed off.


----------



## vocal (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Theproof said:


> I'm starting to notice this as well. A lot of the same people who are saying Cena are the same guys I saw calling The Rock a sellout in the "Who's a bigger star? Austin or The Rock?" thread.


I don't think so. Cena did have the better insults that attack The Rock. 

But there was something about The Rock promo that made it special. It could be his return after seven years. And I think his charisma and deliver are unmatched. 

Cena vs Rock promos are expected though. They both can deliver good insults. Very fun.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Cena actually put Rock over by mentioning a lot his movies.


----------



## nickglovermusic (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Honestly, Cena will never beat The Rock promowise IMO. Although, Cena definitely had me cracking up tonight. I miss the old rapper gimmick and tonight proved that. Instead of coming out and saying the same shit every single Monday, his rapper promos are creative and interesting. I still can't wait to see Cena/Rock face to face at Wrestlemania, should be a moment to remember.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Is this promo for real? Cena put Rock over by mentioning a lot of his movies. Rock's was a promo people will remember for years. Cena's was an afterthought to be honest. It was good, but it wasn't great. Difference between the two guys, one is an icon in legitimate fashion, the other is a man who has stamped his place in the business, but is washed up. I've seen people put Cena's silly rapper gimmick in place before, the Rock would smash him in a face to face promo.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



vocal said:


> I don't think so. Cena did have the better insults that attack The Rock.
> 
> But there was something about The Rock promo that made it special. It could be his return after seven years. And I think his charisma and deliver are unmatched.
> 
> Cena vs Rock promos are expected though. They both can deliver good insults. Very fun.


I don't understand how Cena's insults where better. The Rock destroyed Cena's gimmick and personality. Cena destroyed The Rock's movie the "Tooth Fairy" which has nothing to do with the wrestling world. People will understand the difference between these two when they meet face to face.


----------



## nickglovermusic (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The rock.... by a LANDSLIDE!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena Was mad that at 2008 hall of fame the rock said the marine was illegal torture to Iraqians. So I can really understand were Cena is coming from in terms of insulting the Rocks movies.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Truthfully IMO Cena - 1 Rock - 0. The "You cant shee me" was great but the rest of the promo wasnt spectacular. Cenas promo tonight on Raw was just an all out attack on Rockys credibility. Forgot how good Cena was when he was on Smackdown.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



sillymunkee said:


> Truthfully IMO Cena - 1 Rock - 0. The "You cant shee me" was great but the rest of the promo *wasnt spectacular.* Cenas promo tonight on Raw was just an all out attack on Rockys credibility. Forgot how good Cena was when he was on Smackdown.


If Rock's promo was anything, it was spectacular. 1.2 million extra viewers say so.


----------



## Ibracadabra (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena destroyed the Rock.. if you're 13 years old... I could imagine these tweens saying PWNED after it for 10 minutes after hearing it and saying it to their friends tomorrow. The fact was, Cena got bursts from the crowd, tonight, last week The Rock had ERUPTIONS!


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Can you analyze Rocks promo and jokes then. Since your saying Cena's sucked. Rock mentions Barney and Fruity Pebbles. I felt Rocks overall promo was great. I just thinks Cena's insults were that much greater because he was going all out on The Rock while the Rock didnt come out just to bash Cena th ewhole time.


Sure.

His promo was much perfect. He remained consistent, that's what is important at the end of the day.

The Rock is the biggest name the WWE has produced outside of Hogan and Austin. There is no debating this. When it comes to the mainstream, he is the biggest name ever in wrestling history. That gives him an automatic edge as he can big himself up and talk about how great he is and you can't really say he isn't compared to today's stars.

His comments on Cena were very simple. He had no issues with John Cena. He wished him well and was happy for his success. Then Cena called him out, said he turned his back on the fans and gives nothing back. This is the same man who if he was still around, Cena would not be in the spot he is. The same guy who put over Angle, Jericho while being the top star in the company. The same guy who laid down for the "Next Big Thing" Brock Lesnar on his way out. The same guy who gave more back in the six years he was with the company than the near ten Cena has been there for.

He basically called out the product for declining. Unfair in a way (because he was there at it's most successful), but also true because it has declined since his days, and he was big reason for the product's success too. It's nowhere near as popular, nowhere near being to part of pop-culture as it was back then, and domestic business has reduced significantly.

The Rock is a character with an edge and he made Vince a very rich man by doing so. He called out Cena as the representative of today's product and basically compared him to himself and Austin, saying Cena was nothing in comparison.

Well, it's true. You can't really argue it. Then you add in that he had a right to take offence with someone half the star he is calling out his love for the fans and the business. It was a great promo and he only threw in two passing insults.

The Barney thing works because Cena's core demographic is children. He also wears purple. The Fruity Pebble thing is obvious as it and also tied to the same core issue. His delivery was perfect.

Throwing out several insults doesn't mean anything if they contradict each other and make little sense.

You can't imply someone is gay but then want them to suck your dick like Cena did. Not to mention, calling someone gay as an insult is something I'd expect out of children. We're not in the middle ages any more or even in the 20th century. As far as I'm aware, you have gay people in America fighting for their rights and being gay is a part of their identity, like being straight is part of mine or any other heterosexual males. That's like implying being black is an insult. Ignorant and stupid. One hundred years from now, people will look back at this with disdain like we look back at race issues with disdain (even though there are still clearly millions of bigots and racists in America). I can see it appealing to teenagers or dumb adults though.

Then you have the whole kids movies things and trying to crap on Rock's acting career when he's made three kids movies out of something like thirteen. Can't really be saying that when your target demographic and the big reason for your success is appealing to children. Then you have the fact all The Rock's movies combined have made close to as much profit as WWE has in their entire history as a company, if not more if we include video sales. You can't be telling The Rock to leave his acting career when you take a look at that. Kind of stupid wouldn't you think?

Just look at Tooth Fairy, Race to Witch Mountain and Game Plan on their own. The movies Cena mentioned. Not even talking about his five/six action movies or his drama/sci-fi films. Each movie grossed over $100 million and have huge DVD sales. Their profits are something like $100 million each at this point. WWE average profit over the past few years is something like $40 million. Those movies are bigger than the WWE. Clearly, a lot of people enjoyed them.

Cena's promo was flawed, lacked any substance. You don't do a battle rap with an invisible person. And if you rap, you better rise above toiler humour and offensive jokes to a huge group of people. You also don't insult things which are bigger than the company you work for.

The Rock's first move which was released when he was a wrestler made $160 million at the Box Office alone. Not including video sales.

Cena's first two movies combined made $30 million, both flopped huge and cost the WWE money. His third isn't even worth mentioning. WWE didn't even bother releasing it wide because Cena flopped so hard.

If The Rock wanted, he can destroy the company's image if he starts rolling out facts about his acting career or the difference between him and Cena.

As I said, Cena's best insults were when he twisted Rock's catchphrases and put The Rock down with them. They worked great because it essentially attacks Rock's character and builds a good connection. I don't understand why he couldn't mix in more of those than the expected, and cliched insults. I can think of numerous to put down The Rock with. You're telling me with a week of preparation, this was the best Cena could come out with? It's kind of pathetic really.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Everybody loving that Cena promo. Enjoy it because Rock is a genius.....everything always has to be done the hard way. The Rock is gonna bury that rapper gimmick and the contradictions of the man behind them once and for all


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Sure.
> 
> His promo was much perfect. He remained consistent, that's what is important at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


Great f'n post man.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Samee said:


> The voting says it all. The only reason people say Cena is 1) Because they have hate for The Rock or 2) Because Cena's just happened. If the roles were reversed and Cena's promo was last week and Rock's was this week those who apply to number 2 would be creaming all over Rock's promo and saying it's 10 times better. People really are fickle.


Some of you guys are like the TNA fans. As soon as someone is not sucking the Rock's dick, you right away think that person is a hater.

Anyways, I loved the Rock's promo but I really felt that Cena's was better. Plus that one part that he said about the Rock saying he loved the people but was gone for 7 years, yet john Cena has been here busting his ass of every single week for us. I thought that part was awesome and you could tell the crowd really thought about that after he said it.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Samee said:


> The more I think about it, the more Cena's promo sucks and the more Rock's gets even better. Cena did go in hard with his insults about Rock's acting career and him leaving his fans hanging but he completely undermined that with his homophobic insults. What the fuck was that about? Seriously. Like seriously? It was made even more stupid by the fact that Cena had just told Rock to suck his dick.* Some might say Rock's Barney and Fruity Pebbles insults were bad but they simply didn't understand them. He used childish insults in reference to how Cena is just a big child.* How he represents everything PG. How he represents everything stupid about WWE now.
> 
> *Also people don't seem to be taking delivery into account here either. Rock's delivery was electrifying and while Cena's was very good it didn't hold a candle to Rock's.*


Man, the Rock going AGAINST the grain and insulting the fan favorite cena and the barney joke in itself (where none of the kids today would get the 90s reference) just shows how the rock doesnt need the cheap pops and actually is using material against the grain that may get the normal person boo'ed or no reaction at all

yea, its not even close, but then again its hard to put myself in the shoes of some kid/parent whos only knowledge of wrestling is the past 7 years or earlier such as a PG kid who popped out of the womb when the rock was kicking mick foley's candy ass all around the empty arena on superbowl sunday 1999....random reference but figure it out


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Sure.
> 
> His promo was much perfect. He remained consistent, that's what is important at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


Great post.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Some of you guys are like the TNA fans. As soon as someone is not sucking the Rock's dick, you right away think that person is a hater.
> 
> Anyways, I loved the Rock's promo but I really felt that Cena's was better. Plus that one part that he said about the Rock saying he loved the people but was gone for 7 years, yet john Cena has been here busting his ass of every single week for us. I thought that part was awesome and you could tell the crowd really thought about that after he said it.


*soxfan93*, *Pyro* and *Evo* all have hate for The Rock and they are the ones coming out now who are strongest in support of Cena over Rock. I still think number 2 applies to you. If Rock's promo had come this week I honestly think you'd think Rock's was better. The reason you give for Cena's promo being great is the insult towards Rock for leaving WWE but Cena's not taking into account how Rock helped keep WWE alive when WCW was threatening its existence. Truth is, Rock has done more for this company than Cena has.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Sure.
> 
> His promo was much perfect. He remained consistent, that's what is important at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## vocal (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Theproof said:


> I don't understand how Cena's insults where better. The Rock destroyed Cena's gimmick and personality. Cena destroyed The Rock's movie the "Tooth Fairy" which has nothing to do with the wrestling world. People will understand the difference between these two when they meet face to face.


How Cena insulted The Rock can go on many terms. Like how he left the WWE, which made him a great star, to make crappy movies. He never made an appearance in the WWE for seven years, even though he said that he loved the WWE and its fans, he never made an appearance. He distant himself from the place that made him while Cena does both. What he said was true and he was speaking what most fans thought too. It's similar what The Rock said about Cena though. The Rock basically said what most fans were saying in the Rocky. He belittle the Cena era. 

But this was expected and planned out. It's probably going to go back and forward. They have a lot of insults to go back and forward at each other. 



Samee said:


> The more I think about it, the more Cena's promo sucks and the more Rock's gets even better. Cena did go in hard with his insults about Rock's acting career and him leaving his fans hanging but he completely undermined that with his homophobic insults. What the fuck was that about? Seriously. Like seriously? It was made even more stupid by the fact that Cena had just told Rock to suck his dick. *Some might say Rock's Barney and Fruity Pebbles insults were bad but they simply didn't understand them. He used childish insults in reference to how Cena is just a big child.* How he represents everything PG. How he represents everything stupid about WWE now.


He use those type of insults all the time. It's not really serious, but I thought it was funny. Those comments did have meaning in them, like you said. The biggest insult he gave Cena IMO was that the WWE went from Austin 3:16 and Can you Smell What The Rock is Cooking to U Cant c me. That was an attack on John Cena legacy, whatever it was intentional or not.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Samee said:


> *soxfan93*, *Pyro* and *Evo* all have hate for The Rock and they are the ones coming out now who are strongest in support of Cena over Rock. I still think number 2 applies to you. If Rock's promo had come this week I honestly think you'd think Rock's was better. The reason you give for Cena's promo being great is the insult towards Rock for leaving WWE but Cena's not taking into account how Rock helped keep WWE alive when WCW was threatening its existence. Truth is, Rock has done more for this company than Cena has.


That's not even debateable.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



sillymunkee said:


> Truthfully IMO Cena - 1 Rock - 0. The "You cant shee me" was great but the rest of the promo wasnt spectacular. Cenas promo tonight on Raw was just an all out attack on Rockys credibility. Forgot how good Cena was when he was on Smackdown.


Did Cena take a shot at the rocks wrestling career? The Rock compared Cena to the Legacy of the WWE.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena's was scripted, The Rock's wasn't.

Soxfan93 is a ******.


----------



## Rizzo100 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Both promos were excelent, Was great to see Cena rapping again. Rocks promo was probaly a bit better, but Cena dissed rock better thenRock dissed Cena. One thing that i got from this is thats its a BIG shame these two couldnt fight at WM. Would of had a amazing build up.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Too much analyzing of what has gone down imo. Both guys got their shots in. Now we are waiting for the face to face. Job done.


----------



## Arrogance (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

More like The Rock: 1, John Cena: -1. 

Don't see what there was to like about that promo. Was painful to listen to as per usual Cena of late, only it was worse because he broke out his old rap gimmick that wasn't even remotely cool way back when. Cena owned himself, basically.

But, you know, he told The Rock to blow him, and said turd, so I guess it had some merit to it. 

Or not.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> Some of you guys are like the TNA fans. As soon as someone is not sucking the Rock's dick, you right away think that person is a hater.
> 
> Anyways, I loved the Rock's promo but I really felt that Cena's was better. Plus that one part that he said about the Rock saying he loved the people but was gone for 7 years, yet john Cena has been here busting his ass of every single week for us. I thought that part was awesome and you could tell the crowd really thought about that after he said it.



Yes, cena is there week in week out just as rock was week in week out in his prime, JESUS FUCKING CHRIST


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Did Cena take a shot at the rocks wrestling career? The Rock compared Cena to the Legacy of the WWE.


This. 
Cena can't say anything about Rock's legendary wrestling career.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



sillymunkee said:


> Truthfully IMO Cena - 1 Rock - 0. The "You cant shee me" was great but the rest of the promo wasnt spectacular. Cenas promo tonight on Raw was just an all out attack on Rockys credibility. Forgot how good Cena was when he was on Smackdown.


I think *The Caped Crusader*'s epic post deserves to be posted in here too:



The Caped Crusader said:


> Sure.
> 
> His promo was much perfect. He remained consistent, that's what is important at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

i really hope the 14 people who voted cena on this thread are just fucking around...or i guess they were just born while rock was pinning hogan for the 3 count @ Skydome 2002.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The Rock came out with an unscripted promo to talk about his return. He grazed over Cena and The Miz but didn't really diss them that much, even said he wishes Cena the best. Whereas Cena came out with a scripted promo, and his only intention was to respond to The Rock.. not to mention the fact that he had a week to respond. The fact of the matter is Cena's sole objective was to diss the Rock, whereas the Rock didn't come out to talk about Cena.. yet Rock's promo was still a hell of a lot better then Cena's.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Samee said:


> *soxfan93*, *Pyro* and *Evo* all have hate for The Rock and they are the ones coming out now who are strongest in support of Cena over Rock. I still think number 2 applies to you. If Rock's promo had come this week I honestly think you'd think Rock's was better. The reason you give for Cena's promo being great is the insult towards Rock for leaving WWE but Cena's not taking into account how Rock helped keep WWE alive when WCW was threatening its existence. Truth is, Rock has done more for this company than Cena has.


Honestly you might be right actually lol. I loved the Rock's promo when it happened and I loved Cena's too. So it might just be because Cena's was second. I still loved it and I was very glad to see Cena go back to his beggining. I admit defeat to you though lol.

Plus the Rock has done a lot in his prime when I think about it. You cant really expect a man to stick around forever. So I admit I was wrong lol.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

If this were an indie promotion, where anything goes, Cena would crush Johnson. It wouldn't even be close. Rock should be fortunate that the WWE is PG and Cena is the franchise, which limits his material. Rock can electrify the crowd, but right now he has a lot more freedom because he has a lot less responsibility as a cameo star.


----------



## Arrogance (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I'm sure _The Caped Crusader_'s post will get quoted plenty so I won't do it as well, but great post. Sums things up. Well done, sir.


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Cena 1 - Rock 0

Tonight Rock was buried by Cena in the best promo of the year.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

What's so great about someone one week being a the saviour and a grinning good guy for the kids and next week being a so called thug from the hood who allegedly can't walk down the road without a banger asking him how he's going to react to The Rock's comments to then make a pathetic attempt to rap and end up sounding like Vanilla Ice?

If this is what's good this day and age the WWE is rapidly going downhill.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



LipsLikeMorphine said:


> *I admit defeat to you though lol.*














I admire your bollocks for admitting it instead of being a stubborn fuck like 99% of this board.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Cena owned himself...Rock exploit how crap and suck cena is...if cena is good he could have respond without having go back to his old rap grimmick. this more like WWE writers vs The Rock than Cena vs Rock.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

I'm surprised how quick Cena turned on his old gimmick like that. Quite Impressive Promo!


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I'm honestly still perplexed about people taking issue with The Rock leaving. I truly, honestly cannot comprehend the logic behind it.

If a popular musician retired, his fans listen to his albums, fondly remember his concerts and simply appreciate the 100% effort he put in while active.

If an actor gets old and retires, people reflect on their career and watch the old movies whenever they miss those performances.

If an author stops writing, people respect the effort and thousands of hours they dedicated to their craft, re-read the books and appreciate their contribution.

Fans do not call them out for retiring early. They do not call them sell-outs for moving on with their lives. They seem to be able to comprehend that the artist gave them his all while he was active and for that, they are grateful.

These fans understand it's a two-way street. They may have paid money, but the entertainer had talent and delivered with all his effort. They do not hold any feelings of entitlement.

But if one of the greatest wrestlers of all time retires, some wrestling fans call him a sell-out for not coming back or making regular appearances, ignore his sacrifices for the years that he was active, and only live in the "now" so to say.

Some wrestling fans hold this feeling of entitlement as such, "We made you who you are. You're rich because of us. You're where you are today because of us." If they truly believe that, where's the next Rock they've made when it comes to starpower and popularity? They ignore the wrestler's talent, effort and sacrifice. Even wrestlers, such as Ric Flair or John Cena, take offence to such things and call them out.

Never would you see any respectable critics or top musicians degrade the legacy of the icons of their industry. Not only in the music industry, but also other forms of entertainment from genuine sports, arts etc.

In pro-wrestling however, your poster boy actively calls them out for not giving anything back.

Then people wonder why others look down on wrestling. It's the whole "us vs. them" mentality you find so deeply rooted within it. This kind of childish mentality can never be respected by anyone with a decent level of intellect or intelligence.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Portugoose said:


> If this were an indie promotion, where anything goes, Cena would crush Johnson. It wouldn't even be close. Rock should be fortunate that the WWE is PG and Cena is the franchise, which limits his material. Rock can electrify the crowd, but right now he has a lot more freedom because he has a lot less responsibility as a cameo star.


Hell No


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



JEFF.JARRETT said:


> Cena 0 - Rock 1
> 
> Tonight Cena failed in trying to Bury The Rock


I Agree.


----------



## Rizzo100 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Thrillerr said:


> The Rock came out with an unscripted promo to talk about his return. He grazed over Cena and The Miz but didn't really diss them that much, even said he wishes Cena the best. Whereas Cena came out with a scripted promo, and his only intention was to respond to The Rock.. not to mention the fact that he had a week to respond. The fact of the matter is Cena's sole objective was to diss the Rock, whereas the Rock didn't come out to talk about Cena.. yet Rock's promo was still a hell of a lot better then Cena's.


So Rock never thought about Cena or Miz untill he was in the ring? PLEASE, The rocks promo was a scripted as you could get with all his usual catch phrases, he knew what he was going to say before.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Samee said:


> I admire your bollocks for admitting it instead of being a stubborn fuck like 99% of this board.


Lol, I can admit defeat when someone is right. 

Anyways, both were awesome promos in my opinion. I cant wait to see more of this from both of them.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



Samee said:


> If Rock's promo was anything, it was spectacular. 1.2 million extra viewers say so.


No the extra viewers suggest that they haven't seen him in 7 years on raw.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



The Caped Crusader said:


> I'm honestly still perplexed about people taking issue with The Rock leaving. I truly, honestly cannot comprehend the logic behind it.
> 
> If a popular musician retired, his fans listen to his albums, fondly remember his concerts and simply appreciate the 100% effort he put in while active.
> 
> ...


Because internet wrestling fans are fucking retarded. I held nothing against Rock when he left and hold nothing against him now that he is back. Some people take this stuff way too seriously and personally. WRESTLINGZ IZ SRS BIZNUS.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena's hip hop gimmick was awesome and when he pulled it out tonight it brought back some fond memories and he did rip the rock in his promo definitely but the rock said what everyone has been thinking for years with cena and his act. I understand cena had to respond to further it and he did a good job but if it wasn't for his rapping skills he wouldn't hold a candle to the rock's ass.

Let's see where this goes from here!!

BTW guys i agree whole heartedly how anyone can blame the rock. You think cena or any of these bullshit artists didn't come out with a blockbuster movie they would leave wwe in a heartbeat??? come on now


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Berbarito said:


> The overall promo - The Rock
> 
> The smack talk between the two - Cena


what he said


----------



## Rizzo100 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Starbuck said:


> Because internet wrestling fans are fucking retarded. I held nothing against Rock when he left and hold nothing against him now that he is back. Some people take this stuff way too seriously and personally. WRESTLINGZ IZ SRS BIZNUS.


The thing is The rock is a bit of a bullshitter, he says he love the WWE and the people and will be around forever which is all fake, he has shown he much prefers making movies now. The rock does not have the love for the buisness like a Cena, Undertaker or HHH. Rock is just a typical hollywood bullshiter now coming out with eye rolling quotes. I have no problem with the Rock leaving the WWE as long as he tells the truth and dosent bullshit people.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

^ Proof positive of Starbuck's words right here. :no:


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena owwwwwwwwwnnnnnnnnned the Rock tonight. Rocks promo was far better though.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



The Caped Crusader said:


> I'm honestly still perplexed about people taking issue with The Rock leaving. I truly, honestly cannot comprehend the logic behind it.
> 
> If a popular musician retired, his fans listen to his albums, fondly remember his concerts and simply appreciate the 100% effort he put in while active.
> 
> ...


Now you're just showing off! Haha.

Seriously though, great posts, I usually don't like reading long posts simply cause I just don't feel like it.
But you've made so much sense and explained things that I'm thinking but could never put into words. Haha.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Rizzo100 said:


> The thing is The rock is a bit of a bullshitter, he says he love the WWE and the people and will be around forever which is all fake, he has shown he much prefers making movies now. The rock does not have the love for the buisness like a Cena, Undertaker or HHH. Rock is just a typical hollywood bullshiter now coming out with eye rolling quotes. I have no problem with the Rock leaving the WWE as long as he tells the truth and dosent bullshit people.



Typical Hollywood Bullshitter? Get over Yourself.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I always found it odd when a wrestling fan calls wrestling fans retarded or any other demeaning insult. I mean, if you really want to associate yourself with such a term, then it's all good, but don't try to act like you're any better than everyone else. People have opinions. They differ. Either respectfully agree, disagree, or make a worthy argument. There's a reason why so many people are giving Rock such a backlash for leaving. If you cannot comprehend the reason behind it, then go play with ignorance. Am I saying people complaining about him leaving is justifiable? Not entirely, but it's not like there's no reason behind it.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I certainly consider myself better than others depending on the opinions they hold. Granted, I wouldn't pull that card when it comes to wrestling because it's meaningless. But an opinion isn't a "get out" card that somehow grants you immunity. They can be wrong. They can be poorly reasoned. They can be nonsensical.

I certainly know the reasons behind people calling out The Rock. Every time I've come across one which goes beyond the standard missing him as a fan and wanting him back, they've been idiotic and poorly thought out. Hence me stating I cannot comprehend how one uses any sense of logic to come to their conclusion.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The Rock's delivery was better [As it always is] but Cena's insults were far more truthful and hit a little closer to home than attacking Cena's shirt and wrestling taunt. Overall, round 1 went to Cena.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

While Rock's promo served more of a point, Cena's promo was a lot more entertaining. Some of you might not like to hear it but Cena owned the Rock.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena's was good but he can't match the charisma The Rock has, and If they were to have a back and forth Cena's too one dimensional to keep up.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena relied on a awful lot of homophobic jokes and an old gimmick. He didnt own anything


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



CaptainCharisma2 said:


> Cena's hip hop gimmick was awesome and when he pulled it out tonight it brought back some fond memories and he did rip the rock in his promo definitely but the rock said what everyone has been thinking for years with cena and his act. I understand cena had to respond to further it and he did a good job but *if it wasn't for his rapping skills he wouldn't hold a candle to the rock's ass.
> *
> Let's see where this goes from here!!
> 
> BTW guys i agree whole heartedly how anyone can blame the rock. You think cena or any of these bullshit artists didn't come out with a blockbuster movie they would leave wwe in a heartbeat??? come on now


^^^ THIS right here is what alot of people are overlooking! *If Cena couldn't use his rapping delivery, then he would probably have just looked like a fool*....he doesnt have any other good delivery 'channels' that would be good enough to have a program with the rock IMO...*so cena has to resort back to an old gimmick to stand up to the rock?*

jesus cena, anybody can generically insult someone....


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I don't like Cena at all but no question he buried the Rock. Best promo so far this year.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



The Boy Wonder said:


> While Rock's promo served more of a point, Cena's promo was a lot more entertaining. Some of you might not like to hear it but Cena owned the Rock.


umps

I marked out like silly in Cena's promo hence my sig, but you know the rock's promo was better then cena's in every way.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Cena relied on a awful lot of homophobic jokes and an old gimmick. He didnt own anything


And it just so happens that the 'old gimmick' is not only so useless it's hard to watch but just generally poor.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



Chronic iLL said:


> Miz owned them both.




You could make arguments about Cena or Rock winning and it would be legitimate but The Miz? LOL, please. I can't even remember a single thing The Miz said after his promo. Totally unmemorable.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> umps
> 
> I marked out like silly in Cena's promo hence my sig, but you know the rock's promo was better then cena's in every way.


Put them in the ring together and Cena would get the upper hand. Cena's more creative in his put downs. Rock gets over on his charisma put his arsenal is weak and predictable.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

In terms of the complete promo? The Rock wins.

In terms of who owned the other harder? Gotta give it to Cena.


----------



## game27 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

i like cena promo 
good comeback

but face to face cena get killed


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



layeth87smack said:


> ^^^ THIS right here is what alot of people are overlooking! *If Cena couldn't use his rapping delivery, then he would probably have just looked like a fool*....he doesnt have any other good delivery 'channels' that would be good enough to have a program with the rock IMO...*so cena has to resort back to an old gimmick to stand up to the rock?*
> 
> jesus cena, anybody can generically insult someone....


Why wouldn't he use what made him popular? It worked didn't it? The Rock uses the same lines in all his promos but Cena can't use an old gimmick? Some of you Rock fans are pathetic.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I think Miz summed it up best: Miz sucks? Really?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Put them in the ring together and Cena would get the upper hand. Cena's more creative in his put downs. Rock gets over on his charisma put his arsenal is weak and predictable.


I highly doubt that Cena would have the upper hand.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Considering John Cena's sole purpose for being out there was to fire back at The Rock; with a little 'freestyle' rap, as if this were a rap battle it's not exactly a fair fight right now. I don't see Rocky responding any time soon. Don't think he'll be back until Wrestlemania, or the week before. Rock could easily take what Cena did tonight and flip it, but like I said I doubt he will.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> I highly doubt that Cena would have the upper hand.



Can you give reasons why?


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I enjoyed both, can't split them.


----------



## Rizzo100 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why wouldn't he use what made him popular? It worked didn't it? The Rock uses the same lines in all his promos but Cena can't use an old gimmick? Some of you Rock fans are pathetic.


Excactly, People are trying to talk shit about Cena using his old rapper gimmick but wont say the same about Rocky who used the same damn catch phrases and gimmick he used for years in the attitude era. The rock did NOTHING NEW.


----------



## vocal (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Put them in the ring together and Cena would get the upper hand. Cena's more creative in his put downs. Rock gets over on his charisma put his arsenal is weak and predictable.


It depends on how they want to go about it. I doubt Cena would get the upper hand unless he started rapping because The Rock's charisma. I think Cena is more creative with the insults though, but it depends on what they want to do. They probably are going to make it equal. 

Cena will get his and The Rock will get his too. But...I really hope they don't have The Rock rapping like Cena.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I enjoyed both but Cena's a little more


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

You can tell Cena was sending a message to The Rock towards the end of his promo. When Cena was putting down Rock we had no idea what he was going to say. He's so creative the unpredictability makes him very entertaining. Rock's verbal skills are great, but he's too predictable. We can smell what's he cooking -- we can smell his "It doesn't matter" line a mile away.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

John Cena's promo was genuinely about as good as The Miz's promo.

The Rock's was level's above them, and his wasn't even solely aimed at them either.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



Arrogance said:


> More like The Rock: 1, John Cena: -1.
> 
> Don't see what there was to like about that promo. Was painful to listen to as per usual Cena of late, only it was worse because he broke out his old rap gimmick that wasn't even remotely cool way back when. Cena owned himself, basically.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%

It was hard to watch.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Rizzo100 said:


> Excactly, People are trying to talk shit about Cena using his old rapper gimmick but wont say the same about Rocky who used the same damn catch phrases and gimmick he used for years in the attitude era. The rock did NOTHING NEW.


The Rock is his only gimmick . So there is no reverting. And Rock tearing Cena a new asshole was new. Never seen that before.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

First of all, know that I despise Cena.

Now, I feel that Cena was the clear winner..What? Yes, Why? You can tell that the Rock doesn't mean jack squat and will probably leave shortly after WM for another lame movie while Cena was speaking the simple truths:

1) A lot of Rock's movies have been embarrassing. side note: Notice the Rock did a lot of the same type roles as Hulk Hogan used to do?

2) While Rock largely ignored wrestling for 7 years, Cena DID perform almost all the time. This is why I respect Ric Flair a megaton more than Hulk Hogan. Flair would wrestle hour long marathons and wrestle 300+ times a year while Hogan would wrestle, at most, 2 times a month with no matches lasting longer than 8 mins.

3) Both catch phrases can be great to some, and lame and hackneyed to others. Neither has an advantage.

What got me first grinning, and then frowning at the hypocrisy was crowd reactions. Grinning that the crowd was showing that their loyalty could be bought with cheap words and vague promises, and then I felt sad when I realized just how pathetic that was. It reminded me of the times that Hulk Hogan would go away to do movies, come back and instantly be given a title shot, which he would win while stalwart wrestlers who WORKED for a living just had to bend over and take it.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why wouldn't he use what made him popular? It worked didn't it? The Rock uses the same lines in all his promos but Cena can't use an old gimmick? Some of you Rock fans are pathetic.





Rizzo100 said:


> Excactly, People are trying to talk shit about Cena using his old rapper gimmick but wont say the same about Rocky who used the same damn catch phrases and gimmick he used for years in the attitude era. The rock did NOTHING NEW.


Rock didnt using any old catchprahes while speaking about cena, he just simply SPOKE. Cena had to dig into his old bag of gimmicks just to be able to RESPOND....

BESIDES even if were to, he HAS nothing new because hes been gone dumbass...last I checked he used the same character as the last time he was seen...cena is using an old character with one delivery method: rhyming words..take that out and his 'insults' would be shit...
Cena was just rhyming words for a few minutes...Rock used SEVERAL of his delivery methods and like everyone knows, his promo wasnt even ABOUT cena..just a minute or two.....

on another note, cena was probably just bitter that Rock never put him over while they were both there, as he did many other promising names....So maybe they ca accomplish that now


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



The Boy Wonder said:


> You can tell Cena was sending a message to The Rock towards the end of his promo. When Cena was putting down Rock we had no idea what he was going to say. He's so creative the unpredictability makes him very entertaining. Rock's verbal skills are great, but he's too predictable. We can smell what's he cooking -- we can smell his "It doesn't matter" line a mile away.



Yep those homophobic jokes sure were entertaining  Funny thing is when he did this promo on the rock, the whole pinwheel thing he has said before along with the whole playing my balls bowling thing he has said before. It was a very unoriginal promo by Cena to The Rock IMO.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



> With the line that Rock comes out and says he loves his fans and bla bla bla but was gone for 7 years yet Cena is here every week for the fans. When Cena said that the crowd kinda too notice to that because it is actually true. Their ppls champ was gone for 7 years after saying he wont ever leave



exactly




> Rock's had more of an edge because it was unexpected. He also made fun of the right things when it came to Cena, like his nerdy character, *ugly merchandise and dumb catchphrases *that make no sense. This is the stuff that irritates people most about Cena.



1.Cena has sold more merchandise than Rock.
2.Do you smell what rock is cooking-does that have any meaning?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I'd also like to add that due to the comments WWE 'may" be making a move out of the PG era that everyone despises. Take a poll. People who would probably kill each other on sight for different views in these forums would agree that WWE should do away with the PG nonsense.


----------



## TheOneBillyGunn (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Even though Cena's was good, I thought The Rock's was way better. The Rock's promo wasn't even focusing on just Cena alone and it still beat his. I expect Rock to own Cena face to face. Rock has alot better delivery, while Cena comes off as corny. Plus I know I've seen Cena use that "blow me", rap verse on Edge or someone else before. I think Cena pulled out the best he had tonight while Rock has plenty left to say. Cena making fun of The Rock's movies was probably a bad idea when you look at Cena's movie work. 12 Rounds and The Marine didn't make shit compared to any of The Rock's movies. Fact is, Cena will never make it mainstream like The Rock has.


----------



## John Cena 07 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Shadowcran said:


> I'd also like to add that due to the comments WWE 'may" be making a move out of the PG era that everyone despises. Take a poll. People who would probably kill each other on sight for different views in these forums would agree that WWE should do away with the PG nonsense.


I noticed this too, Cena wasn't censored at all tonight. We can only hope...


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Rocks two lines in his promo were better than Cenas long shitty rap promo. Rock's a better actor, has better delivery, and is just a genuinely funny guy.
Cena is forced, sounds rehearsed, and goes straight for the gay jokes. lame. Cena can bash Rock all he wants for leaving. He just sounds like a fool because half the arena boos Cena to GTFO.


----------



## TheRock>WWF/WWE! (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Rizzo100 said:


> Excactly, People are trying to talk shit about Cena using his old rapper gimmick but wont say the same about Rocky who used the same damn catch phrases and gimmick he used for years in the attitude era. The rock did NOTHING NEW.


Oh boy oh boy ur so wrong sure he might say the same things most of the time but he comes out with great stuff as well and the rock stook to his gimmick unlike Cena who had to go back to it to even hold a candle to the rock!


----------



## rjhazelwood (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena by a long long margin. Cena's rapping was so unexpected and very entertaining, I knew every single thing Rock was going to say days before he said it because it was same ass promo he has done for years and years. Other than "Blow me" bit all the part were new and not recycled "It doesn't matter..." or "blah blah blah stick it up your candy ass". Thing with nostalgia is it is only good for one run, watch Rock stand there saying nothing when I watched it again made me yawn.


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Oh come on guys no need to compare his promo with the rock the rocks promo was something of a legendary return he couldve gone basdjahbsuajhcb slhjabchjabclhjdbaclhjbslckabshbjfajkhbdchadjbjahd and the fans wouldve still loved that moment and buried cena

But if you look as per neutral point of view cenas promo was class and the expression after he blew that wheel was priceless. I really liked the part where he said you gonna host mania I aint gonna miss, your not gonna whip my candy ass ima make sure your kiss it....both promos were great the rocks promo was a bit better cause it was the rock back after seven friggin years and he wasnt soley rippin into cena will be awsome to see em face to face and if wwe(which Im sure they will) let cena loose on the mic im sure its gonna be a close battle


----------



## Ninja Rush (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Hey guys i just came in here and laugh at why there is a question here.


----------



## TheRock>WWF/WWE! (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> exactly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cena selling more merchandise then the rock lol what are u 12??
Lol and the rock is so big that he had posters from fans everywhere tonight and he didn't even show up lol!


----------



## TheRock>WWF/WWE! (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



rjhazelwood said:


> Cena by a long long margin. Cena's rapping was so unexpected and very entertaining, I knew every single thing Rock was going to say days before he said it because it was same ass promo he has done for years and years. Other than "Blow me" bit all the part were new and not recycled "It doesn't matter..." or "blah blah blah stick it up your candy ass". Thing with nostalgia is it is only good for one run, watch Rock stand there saying nothing when I watched it again made me yawn.



So u knew he was gonna call Michael Cole hobbit? That he was gonna tell the miz he sucked ad was gonna make fun of cenas catch phrase and make fun of his shirts by calling him a bowl of fruity pebbles oh ok!! Haha this is what u call a hater!
John Cenas insults were great the rocks were just better and always will be! So it doesn't matter what u think!!!!!


----------



## rjhazelwood (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



Samee said:


> If Rock's promo was anything, it was spectacular. 1.2 million extra viewers say so.


So sad that people are confusing nostalgia with good. If Rock had done that promo 10 years ago, people would have forgotten about it the next day. It was nothing special, actually an average promo for Rock's standard (still better than most other wrestlers but not at all near Rock's best).


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

I was surprised Cena actually was allowed to "go there" with the Rock. Everything Cena said was true. I am a giant Rock mark but he basically abandoned the WWE albeit on good terms. The Rock became the top guy in the WWE and was getting to the part in his career where he could keep working stories with younger guys and building them up and creating heat or cheers based on the role he was playing. A young guy can be great but he needs to reach that heat or cheer level with the crowd to get the reaction you want. What does the rock do? He leaves instead. You want to know why John Cena has been jammed down your throats all this time? Why John Cena is the top guy in the company? Because the Rock had more important things to do. Just imagine how much more credible John Cena would be in more eyes with the Rock going against him over the years. Cena hit some very true points and got the crowd behind him pretty good.

Rock 1 Cena 1


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The rock should do that rock concert to own cena like he did austin in 03


----------



## Rizzo100 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



layeth87smack said:


> Rock didnt using any old catchprahes while speaking about cena, he just simply SPOKE. Cena had to dig into his old bag of gimmicks just to be able to RESPOND....
> 
> BESIDES even if were to, he HAS nothing new because hes been gone dumbass...last I checked he used the same character as the last time he was seen...cena is using an old character with one delivery method: rhyming words..take that out and his 'insults' would be shit...
> Cena was just rhyming words for a few minutes...Rock used SEVERAL of his delivery methods and like everyone knows, his promo wasnt even ABOUT cena..just a minute or two.....
> ...


So the rock making fun of Cenas catchphrase( Like the rock didnt have a nonsenseical one himself)and saying he looks like a bowl of fruity pebbles is better than a well put togther rap that not only dissed rocky well but also spoke the truth?

And if we are talking about Rocks overall promos Vs Cenas rapper promos, well Cenas rapper gimmick used new material everyweek where he had to think up something new for each opponent while the rock recycles the same catchphrases against everyone week after week, month after month. The miz was right, guys losing their sanity over rockys comeback.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



Chronic iLL said:


> Miz owned them both.


Miz mark....

Miz fucked up, big time and was horrible promo wise between Rock and Cena. He really shouldn't have said anything about the Rock and just pretended that never happened


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

No doubt about it, the Rock's was better. Although I'm glad that Cena didn't whimp out like a bitch, and did something about it.


----------



## John Cena 07 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I'm looking forward to what The Rock has to say in return, hopefully we won't have to wait until Mania to hear it.

I voted for the Rock, mainly because it didn't seem as if he pre-planned it which made it more enjoyable


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Rizzo100 said:


> So the rock making fun of Cenas catchphrase( Like the rock didnt have a nonsenseical one himself)and saying he looks like a bowl of fruity pebbles is better than a well put togther rap that not only dissed rocky well but also spoke the truth?
> 
> And if we are talking about Rocks overall promos Vs Cenas rapper promos, well Cenas rapper gimmick used new material everyweek where he had to think up something new for each opponent while the rock recycles the same catchphrases against everyone week after week, month after month. The miz was right, guys losing their sanity over rockys comeback.


Ice Ice Baby was well put together too.

That doesn't change the fact it's overwhelmingly terrible.

John Cena's rapping persona is utterly pathetic.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena's promo was easily EASILY better. After the two the fans should definitely be on Cena's side. 

For 7 years we couldn't see you.
Your the WrestleMania Host Rock that's your Role and Know it / You tell these people you love them I'm here every week to show it
Run your mouth all you want dude it doesn't matter what you're saying

I mean shit, Cena used Rock's own catchphrases to make him look like a piece of shit who deserted us. 

Nostalgia will make people choose Rock here, but Cena is the man.


----------



## CmanD (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

You can say everything you want about Cena, but that rap was very good. In my opinion he owned The Rock, mainly because all that he says was something about Dwayne as a person, not The Rock as a gimmick.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Honestly, until Cena can spit more than 2 or 4 lines without stopping, I'll never take his "freestyling" seriously.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



apokalypse said:


> cena suck..why in the blue hell Cena bring out his old rapper thugganomics
> thing in respond to the rock? is that the best he can do? one thing that cena suck not in Rock league. i was expected him been current cena respond to Rock



What...the...fuck did you just say?

Anyone else think the final words to Cena's rap should have been:

"Now you know that I'm not playin'
Run your mouth all you want dude,
it doesn't matter, we all know you're not stayin'"

Would have been like a big fuck you to Rock's "I'm back and never leaving again" line.


----------



## thethunder (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The Rock's was better, but Cena's was a lot better than I thought. I'm not a big fan of this continuing though, it seems to bring unnecessary heat on both of them.


----------



## KINGPINCJ (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Rock. Cena was rusty (and rightfully so, it's been years) in his rapping. Also, we havn't seen a Rock promo live on Raw in 7 years, so the value of seeing one in so long makes it instantly noteworthy.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



Chronic iLL said:


> Miz owned them both.


*Look i didn't care for cena's questionable material during his promo, but he clearly outdid miz who was just about as lame as you could get. But to be fair i think miz made that up on the spot whereas cena had been practicing that "freestyle" since last monday night. By the way if you use a prop (cena)then it's not a freestyle.*



sillymunkee said:


> Truthfully IMO Cena - 1 Rock - 0. The "You cant shee me" was great but the rest of the promo wasnt spectacular. *Cenas promo tonight on Raw was just an all out attack on Rockys credibility*. Forgot how good Cena was when he was on Smackdown.


*Basic Thuganomics + West Newbury, Massachusetts = FAIL!!!

There goes cena's credibility, Trust me rock will have no problem going after cena and as far as rock abandoning the fans that needs to be laid to rest. Abandonment means a person leaves without fulfilling an obligation, rock entertained and gave the fans everything he had for years so he fulfilled his obligations. Cena is a walking target and if christian could make him look like a fool you don't think the rock can verbally pistol whip him again?*


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



llamadux said:


> *Cena is forced, sounds rehearsed, and goes straight for the gay jokes.* lame. Cena can bash Rock all he wants for leaving. He just sounds like a fool because half the arena boos Cena to GTFO.


*/THREAD*



rjhazelwood said:


> Cena by a long long margin. Cena's rapping was so unexpected and very entertaining, I knew every single thing Rock was going to say days before he said it because it was same ass promo he has done for years and years. Other than "Blow me" bit all the part were new and not recycled "It doesn't matter..." or "blah blah blah stick it up your candy ass". Thing with nostalgia is it is only good for one run, watch Rock stand there saying nothing when I watched it again made me yawn.


*I guess you didn't watch cena in 03 because he basically said the same things he would say about lesnar big show or whoever he was getting ready to face. Don't let your blind hate fool you into thinking cena could own the rock.*


----------



## WolfintheSheep (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

fpalm

People think Cena proved something tonight? He showed he could spit out a scripted promo, like we always knew he could.

The Rock showed Cena up completely. He got the crowd worked up. He made them get LOUD. He had them eating out of the palm of his hands for 20 straight minutes, and he worked _with_ the crowd instead of ignoring them. And, most importantly, he made the entire audience hate Cena at the drop of a dime.

Did Cena get off more potshots? Sure, but who cares? That's like celebrating being a better political mudslinger when you're trailing the polls 10:1. The Rock spat on everything Cena has _tried_ to become in the last 5 years, and he didn't _say_ it, he _showed_ it.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The Rock did not spend all of his promo ripping into Cena, he more threw out 2-3 insults in a long promo in which he had to promote wrestlemania.

Cena on the other hand did

I would love to see a Rock promo which was solely intended to bury Cena


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Cena was good and edgy here, but they will actually need to tone The Rock down, because he would eat Cena alive when face to face.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

cena's was much, much, MUCH funnier, but as an actual promo rocks was better.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

If the Rock does "The Rock Concert 3" for Miz, Cena, GM and anyone else.. he would own the doctor of thuganomics. But I dont think Cena or the miz deserve to be given that much importance by The Rock.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Da Fucking Rock hands down. Cena was good. But it was the Rock who came back and didn't shit on Cena but the whole WWE PG product. You can't top that.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Seemed like Cena owned Dwayne, not Rock.
If anything it made Cena/WWE of these days look worse, as one of those spinny flower things and Cena eating fruity pebbles at the EC was the only way to counter Rock, where Rock in one sentance made WWE, led by Cena sound soo terrible compared to the AE.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

the rock and i feel sorry for cena's try


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



rjhazelwood said:


> So sad that people are confusing nostalgia with good. If Rock had done that promo 10 years ago, people would have forgotten about it the next day. It was nothing special, actually an average promo for Rock's standard (still better than most other wrestlers but not at all near Rock's best).


No they wouldnt.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Ghetto Anthony said:


> Cena's promo was easily EASILY better. After the two the fans should definitely be on Cena's side.
> 
> For 7 years we couldn't see you.
> Your the WrestleMania Host Rock that's your Role and Know it / You tell these people you love them I'm here every week to show it
> ...


Indeed he is the man. The man with the recycled and homophobic joke line!


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Emotionality wise, The Rock killed last week, but when it came to throwing insults John Cena OWNED The Rock tonight and anybody who sais different is indeed a hater. Cena's promo alone was epic just for the sheer fact that almost EVERYONE said he couldn't do what he did tonight. No one thought he could come out and diss The Rock and have the crowd with him...but he did. The crowd was firmly behind him tonight, if only for the fact that he was "The Dr." again. 

How people continuously doubt Cena when he continues to prove those same people wrong baffles me.

Haters, truly, gonna hate.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Promo goes to Rock
Trash Talk goes to Cena


----------



## Larry Barese (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The Rock had a much better promo. The crowd was going absolutely insane and was hanging on every word The Rock said. The Rock did more in that 15 minutes promo than anything Cena has been able to do the 7 years The Rock has been gone. Funny thing is the only reason John Cena had that good promo tonight was because of The Rock. The Rock's mere presence in wrestling is making everything better.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

I may be a bit biased on the subject because The Rock is my all-time favorite wrestler, but I have to say The Rock's promo was by far better. Cena was basically saying "you're gay" over and over like an angry teenager. I will say it had some funny moments, but it pales in comparison to The Rock.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I wonder what Rock will have to say to Cena next (at Mania). I'd suppose something like 'your main following fans (referring to kids) were still in the womb while The Rock was kicking Hulk Hogan's ass at Wrestlemania' or something predictable along those lines.

I'd give The Rock the vote tho.


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

2 words, John Cena ! im a bigger Rocky fan, but the truth is that Cena owned him last night. i kept rewatching it on youtube, never gets boring.


----------



## Larry Barese (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Cena came focused on The Rock and used his best material and it still wasn't as good as The Rock, who wasn't focused on Cena. Oh yeah face to face The Rock owns Cena badly.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena's promo was good tonight but The Rock's was delivered better and much more hilarious! I'll be watching Rocky's for years to come that's for sure. These shots are basically building up to a face-to-face playing the dozens aka good old roast, and I can't wait to see them go at it live. I want to hear how The Rock is going to spin everything Cena said tonight, and I want to see how quick Cena can fire back with something clever on the fly.

And *Caped Crusader* ... you-da-man.


----------



## fourmbegginer (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

JOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNN CCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAA lol
Cena LYRICALLY slayed the rock like i said in my post rocks a sell out


----------



## DarthSimian (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Cena basically owned the Rock when he said "You tell these people you love 'em, I am here every week to show it"


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

*Well in all honestly, Cean was the better man here.*


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I am not a fan of either so i am not as biased as some others might be since there is a lot of Cena Haters/Rock Lovers. 

I usually would call Rock a better mic-worker than Cena, but based on those two promos i would say that Cenas was better by a small margin.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The Rock's promo was EPIC and had more presence and meaning than Cena, no question. 

BUT, I will give credit where credit is due, Cena came at the rocks neck with the rapper gimmick, and that's perhaps the only way he can hang with him. It was the man's best moment in years...which isn't saying much.

HOWEVER; 

Those who continue to diss Dwayne Johnson for "leaving." Let it go. When the Rock was part time in the WWE, he was BREAKING BOX OFFICE RECORDS (Mummy Returns opened to 68 mill back in 2001, The Scorpion King broke and opening weekend record for the month of April in 2002. The Rundown opened to number 1, walking tall made back its budget in 2004. But he still made time to come back, and was already wrestling's biggest mainstream star. He PUT OVER Evolution at Mania. He PUT OVER Goldberg. He PUT OVER Brock Lesnar. By the time 2004 was over and his last in ring promo was the friggin Diva contest. Dude accomplished EVERYTHING he wanted and had to do in a short span. The Rock's peak from 99 to mid 2002 surpasses anything CEna has EVER done, outside of kid's merchindise, that's it, and that's fact. The mere fact that I've seen people on Facebook who out of no where say they're watching RAW, the fact that entertainment mags and blogs like the HUFFINGTON POST are writing about The Rock's return is a testament to his popularity. Only AUSTIN AND HOGAN RIVAL THAT, PERIOD.

The Rock didn't HAVE to come back. He didn't HAVE to make video promo's over the years. He went off to try and accomplish an actual successful acting career, and he ran with it. ANYONE HERE WOULD DO THAT AND YOU'RE LYING IF YOU SAY NO. The reason AUSTIN, HOGAN, AND FLAIR, PIPER, WHOEVER, who tried acting didn't go on to leave wrestlingi is because THEY WEREN'T A HUGE SUCCESS. The Rock is the ONLY superstar to do that. Anyone who faults him and hates him for trying to do that is WRONG and borderline pathetic. 

Cena's promo was hot, but it was full of contradictions. The homophobia, the movie talk, etc. lolol If Angle, Christian, and Jericho have ripped apart Cena's rapping, imagine what the rock will do?????! All the Rock has to say Cena is the one trying imitate the Rock with his failing movie career. All the rock has to do is compare Cena to Vanilla Ice, and call him out ON HOW FAKE IT IS TO BE A DR. OF THUGANOMICS YET GROW UP IN THE BURBS AND SHOW VIDEO OF CENA playing with kids in a nice house with a green backyard. Yup that's truth for you. Cena's current kiddy gimmick is the truth, not Basic Suburban Thuganomics. 

At Wrestlemania when the crowd is 80 percent behind the Rock, and if they're face to face, it's game over. Older fans know this. This is a man who's shut down Stone Cold Steve Austin on the mic before. I will repeat, if the rock and Cena actually were to have the balls to shoot on each other FACE TO FACE, it's game over for Cena, period.

But on Raw, Cena did own for the most part. Hell the Rock will probably do his best to PUT OVER Cena anyway, because off all the biggest stars, that's what the rock did best. 

Let's see John Cena lose three wrestlemania's in a row, have short title reigns, and be considered in the top 3 and arurably biggest star ever....lmao. 

The funny thing is, Vince knows how much money this could bring, Attitude vs PG era....He's prolly begging the Rock to do one more match.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



DarthSimian said:


> Cena basically owned the Rock when he said "You tell these people you love 'em, I am here every week to show it"


well, Rock was there every week for 6 years to show it too.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Rock's promo was better.

He set up an entire main event at mania and inserted himself as the real talking point of that match despite the fact he wont be wrestling in it.

He insulted cena in a humerous but harmless way.

Cena read a script of homophobic jokes, they were out of touch when he was saying the same things about lesnar in 2003 , now, its just sad.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

talk about entertainment goes to the rock but verbal skills one on one then i have to think about that...Cena did hit nail in the head with one line "isn't rock or Dwayne, pick a side come on son"..rock go away for 7 years never make WWE live apperances. the respond was great


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Both were great. The Rock's return is the best thing to happen to the WWE in years. Look at the heat it's created. Epic.

WWE creative have been saved by that mans decision to come back for a bit.


----------



## abv (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena's promo was terrible until he started rapping - with the lame acting, etc. The Rock didn't concentrate his entire promo on John Cena, he took less than 2 minutes to ripp on him . The Rock had greater crowd reaction, the crowd during Cena's promo was dead until he started with the insults. Give Rocky 5 minutes and he will destroy Cena. As for how 'dedicated' Cena is - let's see how dedicated Cena was on last night EC match where he didn't bother to sell anything right, and barely took part of any of the action.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



DarthSimian said:


> Cena basically owned the Rock when he said "You tell these people you love 'em, I am here every week to show it"


It's a shame we don't love him back then isn't it!!

I guess Cena's promo this week was better than the "poopy" lines he has been using for years! 

Face to face Cena does not have a chance in hell with The Rock.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena's. Both were corny/cheap/childish at times but for the most part Cena got at Rock with reality and hit harder subjects than Rock who just mentioned Cena's catchphrase and attire. Content-wise it was definitely Cena.

Guys who watched the Attitude era and women period love the Rock too much for Cena to win any situation in terms of crowd support where they're in the same ring but content-wise he won.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Also, I hope everyone knows that we r comparing side comments that were 2 minutes tops from the rock to an entire promo focused on one man by Cena. What does that say? Give the rock a chance to cu an entire promo aimed at Cena and we will all see what happens.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Cena impressed me. Both told the truth really. Cena has essentially been a marketing tool to kids for the past four years or so, and his gimmick IS lame.

On the other hand when Cena says he loves the people and this business, you know its true. When the rock says it you have to wonder.

The gay shit was pretty bad though.


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Really?

Anyone who thinks Cena's was better is Marking out. They shouldn't have shown a clip of The Rocks either as Cena looked awfully weak on the mic in comparison to The Rock, bad call to show them side by side.

Really, performance & content wise, no comparison.


----------



## BIFR (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



SummerLove said:


> well, Rock was there every week for 6 years to show it too.


More like 4 Years then he started going part-time before fading away. I love The Rock but if you have to compare between him and Cena as to who has put more time into the business over the years, Cena wins. Rock is still the bigger star though.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I just watched Cena's promo, didn't impress me in any way whatsoever. How the hell Cena has almost half the votes is insane, just a week ago everyone was praising The Rock, now I see the haters and blind Cena dick riders have come out of the woodwork.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



The Main Headliner said:


> Also, I hope everyone knows that we r comparing side comments that were 2 minutes tops from the rock to an entire promo focused on one man by Cena. *What does that say?* Give the rock a chance to cu an entire promo aimed at Cena and we will all see what happens.




That after not being in a ring for 7 years, there are more things to talk about than just Cena.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



Samee said:


> :lmao
> 
> He really didn't. He tried. The writers gave him material they thought would put him up there with Cena and Rock. Material they thought would show he was legit. But he failed, mi*z*erably.


 Fixed.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

Afte watching that promo, FUCK CENA VS. MIZ!

- Vic


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



MarkL316 said:


> *It's a shame we don't love him back then isn't it!!*
> 
> I guess Cena's promo this week was better than the "poopy" lines he has been using for years!
> 
> Face to face Cena does not have a chance in hell with The Rock.


 Speak for yourself, most people really like John Cena as a person, even in the IWC, because of the work and effort he puts into the company. His character, that's another thing, but still, most people who aren't 14 year olds who think it's cool to go against the grain, like Cena.


I enjoyed Cena's promo, whilst it obviously wasn't as good as The Rock's, it had a lot more substance to it, what he said weren't just hollow insults like most of The Rocks. I would love to see this feud heat up a lot because of this as I love them both.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



brian8448 said:


> Cena's. Both were corny/cheap/childish at times but for the most part Cena got at Rock with reality and hit harder subjects than Rock who just mentioned Cena's catchphrase and attire. Content-wise it was definitely Cena.
> 
> Guys who watched the Attitude era and women period love the Rock too much for Cena to win any situation in terms of crowd support where they're in the same ring but content-wise he won.


Basically this.

However, rocky's promo was only partly about Cena. We will see how he responds.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

rock's promo was more comedy, cena was more from the heart and he said it like he really meant it.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

*Cena's promo was great but not as good as Rocky's.*


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



bboy said:


> rock's promo was more comedy, cena was more from the heart and he said it like he really meant it.


LOL



> On the other hand when Cena says he loves the people and this business, you know its true.


Fans in the arena don't buy it though. The IWC that hates the Rock may believe that but real fans..the ones that just came out of NOWHERE to salute the Rock over the past week and has ignited this WHOLE damn surge leading to WM were all looking bewildered during Cena's rap. He went away from that character for so long that it wasn't even recognizable to the fans that cheer him which is why it get no big pops and continuous Rocky chants instead.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Is that it ...movie jokes a couple of gay jokes ...yeah rock is gonna light him up


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

*They were both awesome, but my vote will go to Cena because he did something I didn't expect he still had in him.*


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Oh yeah..face to face, with no written raps, with the USUAL John Cena we've been seeing for the last 5 years who wears bright shirts and apologizes, he's gonna get KILLED by the Rock. The Rock is a genius and everyone who doubts him are gonna be looking REAL fucking stupid at WM 27 and I can't wait to rub in all of their faces.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Nexus One said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Fans in the arena don't buy it though. The IWC that hates the Rock may believe that but real fans..the ones that just came out of NOWHERE to salute the Rock over the past week and has ignited this WHOLE damn surge leading to WM were all looking bewildered during Cena's rap. He went away from that character for so long that it wasn't even recognizable to the fans that cheer him which is why it get no big pops and continuous Rocky chants instead.


Listen man, I've been a big fan of the rock for over 10 years. But when he says 'I love you', and 'I will never leave', I don't buy it. Its a facade. Not saying I didn't mark out for his return like everyone else.

The Rock is like that amazingly cool yet deadbeat Dad who almost never visits, yet somehow makes you forget all about it just by showing up.

Cena is just loyal. What he said was as he put it, truth. And the crowd did respond.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



starvin90 said:


> Is that it ...movie jokes a couple of gay jokes ...yeah rock is gonna light him up


yeah because rock making fun of his t shirt color and you cant see me taunt was ground breaking

shit batista and the miz in their 09 feud had better insults


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



green25814 said:


> Listen man, I've been a big fan of the rock for over 10 years. *But when he says 'I love you', and 'I will never leave', I don't buy it. *Its a facade. Not saying I didn't mark out for his return like everyone else.
> 
> The Rock is like that amazingly cool yet deadbeat Dad who almost never visits, yet somehow makes you forget all about it just by showing up.
> 
> Cena is just loyal. What he said was as he put it, truth. And the crowd did respond.


Hey, Green. Guess what? That's YOU. You HEARD the pop and the HUGE Rocky chant when he said "I Love You" last week. EVERYBODY did. There's no running from it or hiding it. It's on Youtube for anyone to see. We have all seen John Cena beg for the affections and say basically "Please love me..why do you boo me?" while having a crybaby face on. It's been confirmed for years. The Rock didn't have to visit or any of that shit because he was FUCKING RETIRED. Remember? It was over. He was done in 2004. That was it. All of this you haven't been there for 7 years don't make sense and never will. The McMahons are the ones who canceled his contract. There's no running from that. Do you hear Cena mention that? Did he bring that up in his little gay tirade and fantasy rap last night? Of course not. Because he's a undercover homosexual who bows down to Vince and Stephanie like a ho. The Rock doesn't bow down to anyone because he made their asses go 20 minutes past their limit last week and there wasn't anything CLOSE to an ounce of heat for that because that's the type of power he has.



> yeah because rock making fun of his t shirt color and you cant see me taunt was ground breaking
> 
> shit batista and the miz in their 09 feud had better insults


The Rock just commented on stars of today and a guy who bashed him out of the blue in 2008 and 2009. John Cena tried to shoot. Now when the Rock SHOOTS, I guarantee John Cena's career will never be seen in the same light ever again.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Nexus One said:


> Hey, Green. Guess what? That's YOU. You HEARD the pop and the HUGE Rocky chant when he said "I Love You" last week. EVERYBODY did. There's no running from it or hiding it. It's on Youtube for anyone to see. We have all seen John Cena beg for the affections and say basically "Please love me..why do you boo me?" while having a crybaby face on. It's been confirmed for years. The Rock didn't have to visit or any of that shit because he was FUCKING RETIRED. Remember? It was over. He was done in 2004. That was it. All of this you haven't been there for 7 years don't make sense and never will. The McMahons are the ones who canceled his contract. There's no running from that. Do you hear Cena mention that? Did he bring that up his little gay tirade and fantasy rap last night? Of course not. Because he's a undercover homosexual who bows down to Vince and Stephanie like a ho. The Rock doesn't bow down to anyone because he made their asses go 20 minutes past their limit last week and there wasn't anything CLOSE to an ounce of heat for that because that's the type of power he has.


Did you not read my post? I marked for the rock probably just as hard as you did. That doesn't mean Cena's promo didn't have elements of truth to it.

I don't remember Cena ever saying that. I think he actually enjoys being booed as much as being cheered.

The rest of your post is just a bizzare rant.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



green25814 said:


> Did you not read my post? I marked for the rock probably just as hard as you did. That doesn't mean Cena's promo didn't have elements of truth to it.
> 
> I don't remember Cena ever saying that. I think he actually enjoys being booed as much as being cheered.
> 
> The rest of your post is just a bizzare rant.


It had elements of truth but Cena was hurt and took offense. He just won the EC the night before and his whole opening promo was about a returning icon who talked about him for what? Two minutes out of a 20 minute promo? LOL. Get real.

And Cena enjoys being booed? I advise you to look at Hall of Fame ceremonies that had the "Fuck YOu, CENA" chants. He didn't look too amused then.


----------



## monkeytilt (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The Rock's promo was better but Cena's was solid. Cena's was a bit too insulting and anti-Rock, whereas Rock's was mostly trashing on Cena in a comparative or comic way. When Cena's was similarly comparative, with the 'where you been' and 'every week i show it', it was great, but as the top guy Cena should be above the 'you can blow me'.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



green25814 said:


> Cena impressed me. Both told the truth really. Cena has essentially been a marketing tool to kids for the past four years or so, and his gimmick IS lame.
> 
> On the other hand when Cena says he loves the people and this business, you know its true. When the rock says it you have to wonder.
> 
> The gay shit was pretty bad though.


The Rock was the first third generation wrestler in WWE. Have a look at his backstage interview that he gave before his debut. He's lived wrestling his whole life.

I'm also sick of this abandonment claims. During the Benoit period especially how can anyone blame The Rock for distancing himself. He got out the right time, same with Austin. Id rather have people burn bright for a a couple of years and bow out gracefully. The thought of Cena hanging around as long as Triple H or Undertaker gives me nightmares. 

You can't talk about John Cena choosing to remain in this business when his film career never took off the ground. He failed because he lacks no charisma and that's why he could rehearse a string of words all week in his hotel room and always finish second best.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Nexus One said:


> It had elements of truth but Cena was hurt and took offense. He just won the EC the night before and his whole opening promo was about a returning icon who talked about him for what? Two minutes out of a 20 minute promo? LOL. Get real.
> 
> And Cena enjoys being booed? I advise you to look at Hall of Fame ceremonies that had the "Fuck YOu, CENA" chants. He didn't look too amused then.


Lol what? Cena was hurt? This whole thing is a storyline. They aren't actually fighting each other you know. This is about entertaining us and building WM. When I say I liked Cena's promo that doesn't mean I despise the rock or agree with everything in the promo. The point of this thread is to take the two promos side by side and compare them. And Cena's promo had far more genuine content in it than Rocks did. It doesn't matter whether or not you agree with Cena on whether the Rock sold out. Go start another thread on that if you like. This is purely about comparing promos.

And if Cena genuinely does hate being booed then that says even more about him as a professional. He doesn't have to appear on raw, the guy is set for life just as much as Dwayne. According to you the man goes out every week and abuses himself emotionally, and he doesn't care about the business either. Its either one or the other. Cena's a grown man, and is now basically a vet. He can handle that shit.

People chanting fuck you is slightly different to getting booed by the way. I'd love to see your reaction to ten thousand people screaming that at you.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



p862011 said:


> yeah because rock making fun of his t shirt color and you cant see me taunt was ground breaking
> 
> shit batista and the miz in their 09 feud had better insults


Never said it was, it was funny though cause it's true. Cena's you can blow me line with the pin wheel, ohh that's orginal. Good promo better than his earlier raps. Had a few good lines there 7 years u imitated me we never saw you...nice.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

If you want to compare promos, Cena's promo was off tangent and focused on the host of WM 27 while the Rock just addressed a guy who was crying and whining about him during his retirement. That's the way the fans are always gonna see it.

I don't care about Cena being "set for life". I care about him using the Rock's name to make himself seem more important than he really is.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



sparced said:


> The Rock was the first third generation wrestler in WWE. Have a look at his backstage interview that he gave before his debut. He's lived wrestling his whole life.
> 
> I'm also sick of this abandonment claims. During the Benoit period especially how can anyone blame The Rock for distancing himself. He got out the right time, same with Austin. Id rather have people burn bright for a a couple of years and bow out gracefully. The thought of Cena hanging around as long as Triple H or Undertaker gives me nightmares.
> 
> You can't talk about John Cena choosing to remain in this business when his film career never took off the ground. He failed because he lacks no charisma and that's why he could rehearse a string of words all week in his hotel room and always finish second best.


The point isn't that the Rock retired from athletically competing in the ring (even though he's still in prime physical shape to this day, I wouldn't hold that against him). The point is he didn't even show his face. Not one appearance, not one acknowledgement, not anything. You can't compare him to Austin at all.

That's what Cena's promo was about. He said nothing about Rock competing in the ring. He said that for seven years we 'couldn't see you', and he's right.

John Cena doesn't need a film career. The man can retire whenever he wants and live off his merchandise alone for christ sake.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Yeah..they couldn't see him because the McMahons didn't want him to be seen. LMAO.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Nexus One said:


> If you want to compare promos, Cena's promo was off tangent and focused on the host of WM 27 while the Rock just addressed a guy who was crying and whining about him during his retirement. That's the way the fans are always gonna see it.
> 
> I don't care about Cena being "set for life". I care about him using the Rock's name to make himself seem more important than he really is.


Off tangent? That makes no sense.

The rock mocked Cena's catchphrase and appearance. It was legitimate, but it didn't cut beneath the surface. People say far worse about Cena every week on this forum.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The Rock just said the obvious..he wasn't trying to bury him. But the Rock is a very complex man...he's gonna humiliate this rapper gimmick once and for all.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Nexus One said:


> The Rock just said the obvious..he wasn't trying to bury him. But the Rock is a very complex man...he's gonna humiliate this rapper gimmick once and for all.


I hope he does. Because that would be entertaining, which is the point of watching this shit in the first place.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Either way if Cena gets the better of The Rock at Mania (cmon Vince wouldn't miss an opportunity to have Cena look better than The Rock) ... it won't really matter, fact is Cena has been pushed SO HARD for years and years that it seems he can't be pushed any further, yet he's still trailing The Rock by a long way in terms of star power.


----------



## Wade Caesar (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

John cena ??? oh I remember her movie, yeah Cena The Warrior Princess
:banplz:


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

The Rock is above the basic McMahon rules. He'll cuss on that PPV if he really damn well pleases...he'll go far. He's not a trend setter for nothing. It's gonna be funny. Because face to face, the Rock doesn't need to memorize rap lines that his friends write for him to get him over. The Rock can shoot and tear you to pieces...just ask HHH(Fully Loaded 99).


----------



## crisby_pancakes (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I thought Cena's response was very predictable. Bash him for not showing up for 7 years and then take the piss out of the childrens films he has been in. I didn't really understand the bashing of the childrens films, especially when Cena's entire character is based on pandering to children. As for the gay jokes, I STILL don't understand what he was aiming for. They didn't relate to the character of the Rock and they didn't relate to Dwayne either, completely pointless part of the 'promo' and the crowd got quieter the longer he went on about it.

The Rocks was a proper promo, he made fun of the character John Cena not the person, entertained without going to far and most importantly involved the crowd, related it to them and made it simple for them to understand, hence why the children who intially booed him ended up joining in with the chants.

John Cena's was not a promo, it was just something personal between himself and Dwayne Johnson and had nothing to do with wrestling and had nothing to do with the character of the Rock.

So to answer the question, the Rocks promo was better, he was the only one who cut one.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



lahabe said:


> Cena did good. But face to face, Cena would be owned big time.


I have to agree The Rock would own Cena on the mic. Even though Cenas promo was good The Rocks was 10 times better.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I've been the biggest anti-Cena guy there is for the past 5 years or so. That said, I have to give him credit for his promo last night. Much better than I expected.

People need to stop analyzing every line Cena said. His previous gimmick was a freestyle rapper so it made sense to come back at The Rock like this. So what if everything he said didn't make perfect sense? Rap battles are about who can come up with the best insults, not about accuracy.

Good promo by Cena tonight, but it still doesn't come close to The Rock's.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I enjoyed The Rock's more but Cena's to me felt like it had a greater impact.


----------



## Pontiusont (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I thought Rock's was better. Both of em were kinda juvenile, but at least Rock went after his catch phrase and his clothes. Cena pretty much just stuck with gay jokes and random insults. Rock kept it very short as well, so hopefully we get a real confrontation between the two eventually.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



green25814 said:


> Lol what? Cena was hurt? This whole thing is a storyline. They aren't actually fighting each other you know. This is about entertaining us and building WM.


You know I've been thinking about this stuff, and I do wonder if Cenas comments back in 2009 were a work for this moment.

The reason I say that is because Rock has come back to the wwe pretty much within 6 months of his Disney deal ending, and I suspect he never appeared before because contractually he couldnt.

If that is true, which there is a chance, there is also the possibility he had talked to wwe about returning once his disney deal ended as far back as 2009.

As keeps being said, it was 'out of the blue' for Cena to make the comments, and it did come across as unprofessional at the time, and whether any of us like his character in the ring or not, the one thing Cena is is professional when it comes to representing the company.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Cena and The Rock: The difference (other than The Rock being better in every way).*

I think the main problem with Cena is that the majority audience (teenagers to early 20's) don't like the arse-kissing factor. He very often simply goes along with the popular opinion. In a way he is too much of a people's champion.

The difference with The Rock is that he turned into his own opinion and made us agree with him. This is more effective and we lap it up! He never brown-nosed us.

Cena brown-noses too much. What's more, he's brown-nosing kids (the dirty bugger)! 

P.S: Shout-out to 1andOnlyDobz! :avit:


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Erm...The Rock, by about a mile. Admittedly I've only seen cena's "rap", but if that was the best part, then his promo was a piece of.


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Cena and The Rock: The difference (other than The Rock being better in every way)*

Cena is better. Imo


----------



## Larry Barese (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Brokeback mountain joke? Really John, it's 2011...That movie came out 6 years ago, jeez..


----------



## C.M.Punk93 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

as much as i hate cena .. i admit he did a great job on the promo .. but still the rock had better promo


----------



## Larry Barese (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Cena and The Rock: The difference (other than The Rock being better in every way)*

Cena tries very hard to kiss the fans ass. Back in the late 90's, early 2000's, when Rock was with The Corporation and The Nation of Domination and he had his deep voice, he would be heel but fans would actually cheer for him and like him. Cena just doesn't have the 'It' factor.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Samee said:


> Cena's promo tonight was very good but come the fuck on it was nothing compared to Rock's.


^This


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I know which one was more electrifying and which one was more shocking.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Cena and The Rock: The difference (other than The Rock being better in every way)*

*Cena is a star. Rock is a SUPERSTAR.*


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Cena and The Rock: The difference (other than The Rock being better in every way)*



Samuray said:


> Cena is better. Imo


at what??


----------



## hello (: (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Cena and The Rock: The difference (other than The Rock being better in every way)*



Da Alliance said:


> *Cena is a star. Rock is a SUPERSTAR.*


nuff said


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



Joeyontherun22 said:


> No the extra viewers suggest that they haven't seen him in 7 years on raw.


Yep it was a stupid comment. Still I stand by my point. It was spectacular.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



The Boy Wonder said:


> You can tell Cena was sending a message to The Rock towards the end of his promo. When Cena was putting down Rock we had no idea what he was going to say. He's so creative the unpredictability makes him very entertaining. Rock's verbal skills are great, but he's too predictable. We can smell what's he cooking -- we can smell his "It doesn't matter" line a mile away.


So you could smell the Fruity Pebbles and Barney lines coming ey? Ey? Yeah right. Rock has catchphrases, so does Cena.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Cena and The Rock: The difference (other than The Rock being better in every way)*

My sig is awesome.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Rock.

But anyone who says Cena's promo was _bad_, is wildly mistaken.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Guys guys guys guys. Here's something most you 10 year olds don't realize. The Rock and Cena will never do a promo at the same time. Rock goes off the cusp, whereas Cena, as seen on Monday night, goes off a script. Cena would get owned.

We should change the poll question to: Are you 14 or under? And that would give you the answers above. The only people out there, who think Cena was better, are kids, retarded people, and deaf people...


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Rated R Superstar said:


> Rock.
> 
> But anyone who says Cena's promo was _bad_, is wildly mistaken.


all depends on what you know. Growing up during the attitude era, i've seen some of the best promos ever, and Cena's was not even close. Was it terrible, no, was it better then his ussual shtik, of course, but it wasn't good. You can sense that shit was rehearsed like a mofo before going out. And sorry, this might be because I have a job, a college education, and a mortgage, BUT, Thuganomics? REALLY? Guys, if anyone thinks that wannabe gangster vanilla ice shit is cool, you are either 14, or are living in your parents basement. Word FACT.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena's promo was good. Much better than his usual crap.

But Rock's was much, much better. He managed to make Cena, Miz, and the WWE look like morons while still talking about Wrestlemania and whatnot. His was just more... well, electrifying, and maybe it did have to do with his return. But even so, Rock's was overall much better, and that was to be expected.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

So what is Cena. Is he a frat boy jock? A Vanilla Ice Rapper? A wannabe Soldier? Dude seems to have serious issues in not knowing who he is, I think it's time for some serious counseling. When i'm pissed, I don't need to resort to a alter-ego to get my point accross.


----------



## curlyspeppa (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

I just posted this in another thread but it's actually more appropriate here:

Cena one-upped The Rock. Not because his promo was any better. Not because his comments about The Rock's movies were any funnier than Rock's comments about Cena's attire or catchphrase. While I enjoyed all of that it was all silly and easy. The only thing in either promo that really meant anything and needs to be addressed was Cena's point that "The People's Champ" left his fans to become a movie star. Not that I disagree with that decision, but it was a damn good point.

As I see it, the score is currently Cena 1, Rock 0.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Cena and The Rock: The difference (other than The Rock being better in every way)*

Another big difference I think is Rock is genuinely funny as a person, it's a natural trait in him. Cena so often comes off sounding corny and forced, its his mannerisms, voice and body language, but I can't really blame him, not many people can stand on the same level as 'The Great One'.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Cena was shooting on Dwayne Johnson whereas the Rock cut a promo about John Cena. Cena took it outside of wrestling while the Rock kept it inside.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Cena and The Rock: The difference (other than The Rock being better in every way)*

The Rock character was targeted to your demographic. John Cena's character isn't.

Having said that, I'd take Cena over The Rock in every department bar charisma.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena and The Rock: The difference (other than The Rock being better in every way)*



lesje said:


> My sig is awesome.





> So let me get this straight..The WWE , has gone from, the powerfull Austin 3:16, to the dominant, and I comment, Can ya Smell what The Rock is Cooking! Allll the way to...U cant C me?! The Rock


Not so.. Powerful* iconic* not powerfull (slept with double 'L') and not 'i comment'..


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*

Even i hate Cena, his promo was two times better.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



curlyspeppa said:


> I just posted this in another thread but it's actually more appropriate here:
> 
> Cena one-upped The Rock. Not because his promo was any better. Not because his comments about The Rock's movies were any funnier than Rock's comments about Cena's attire or catchphrase. While I enjoyed all of that it was all silly and easy. The only thing in either promo that really meant anything and needs to be addressed was Cena's point that "The People's Champ" left his fans to become a movie star. Not that I disagree with that decision, but it was a damn good point.
> 
> As I see it, the score is currently Cena 1, Rock 0.


I didn't know we were keeping a scoreboard.

And did you forget everything Rock said a week ago? that would make the score more like Rock 100, Cena 1.

Cena cut the standard promo I was expecting him to do, it was pretty average, and him ignoring Rock would make him look even weaker.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Cena and The Rock: The difference (other than The Rock being better in every way)*

Rock is more natural.

I'd like him to do somrthing like this:






I doubt he'll return to his 1999-01 style, but that would be even better.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Cena and The Rock: The difference (other than The Rock being better in every way)*



Booze said:


> Rock is more natural.
> 
> I'd like him to do somrthing like this:
> 
> ...


I'd like him to bust out the guitar and own Cena, Hollywood style.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Rockys full promo was ofc better, but Cena's rap beats Rock's Cena diss.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

well since John Cena made it personal and took it outside of wrestling I am pretty sure Rock will devour him and spit him out - Cena said everything a person could say to diss Rock I am pretty sure all his ammo is done now because the Rock says everything off the top of his head.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Cena and The Rock: The difference (other than The Rock being better in every way)*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> The Rock character was targeted to your demographic. John Cena's character isn't.
> 
> Having said that, I'd take Cena over The Rock in every department bar charisma.


ya, because you are most likely 12. Congrats man, anyone he takes Cena ove the Rock, in ANY regard is the real reason the WWE product is SHIT. Thanks man, for being an enabler for shit, make you feel good?


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



Domingo123 said:


> Even i hate Cena, his promo was two times better.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

People saying that Cena's promo was childish must have never ever heard a Rock promo before. Rock has always been a comedic insulter. Rarely has he ever gone "serious" with his stuff. Its always been dick jokes, monkeys asses, things being shoved somewhere, and other juvenile stuff.

So really, if your gonna bash Cena for being juvenile you have to bash The Rock just the same.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

The Rock's was good, but Cena's was better.

- Vic


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Cena and The Rock: The difference (other than The Rock being better in every way)*



chasing2009 said:


> ya, because you are most likely 12. Congrats man, anyone he takes Cena ove the Rock, in ANY regard is the real reason the WWE product is SHIT. Thanks man, for being an enabler for shit, make you feel good?


What is with you and your obsession with 12 year olds?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



green25814 said:


> The point isn't that the Rock retired from athletically competing in the ring (even though he's still in prime physical shape to this day, I wouldn't hold that against him). The point is he didn't even show his face. Not one appearance, not one acknowledgement, not anything. You can't compare him to Austin at all.
> 
> That's what Cena's promo was about. He said nothing about Rock competing in the ring. He said that for seven years we 'couldn't see you', and he's right.
> 
> John Cena doesn't need a film career. The man can retire whenever he wants and live off his merchandise alone for christ sake.


I saw the Rock in 2007,2008, & 2009. Three appearances he did right there. He acknowledged the business in numerous interviews from time to time. Put over the fans. He wasn't in hiding. Cena made no sense.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

lol at anybody who would take Cena over the Rock.

I feel sorry for you. Actual pity.

Such incredibly low standards.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> lol at anybody who would take Cena over the Rock.
> 
> I feel sorry for you. Actual pity.
> 
> Such incredibly low standards.


Even though I wouldn't *ever* pick Cena over Rocky, this just proves how unintelligent you are.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

rock needs to just say cena must have been a big fan of all his movies to know all that, thanks for stuffing my pockets, stuff loike that.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

I was glad Cena came out and at least said something. His raps were always sort of amusing I guess. But it felt awkward for the child-friendly poster boy to suddenly adopt an old gimmick and then do a rap and then go back to being superhero Cena the rest of the show. It was stupid, he should've attacked Rock in a way that fits in with who he is today. It might not have appealed to everyone but it would've been more natural. 

Cena made some valid points though, and a lot of the crowd seemed to enjoy it and some of the crowd didn't as evidenced by the noticeable boos. But at least he responded and verbally attacked Rock in SOME way. It makes the inevitable Wrestlemania confrontation that much more exciting.

I'm so pumped for Wrestlemania thanks to The Rock coming back and now Undertaker/Triple H. Good job, WWE


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

it's hard to read a thread with 30+ pages of replies hehe. but i read a few and not only agree, but i'm glad that the majority of people feel like i do, and are able to give credit where credit is due.


Rock = AMAZING promo. As always, 7 yrs later, comes back and owns the stage, no questions asked...fucking spectacular as only The Rock can be.

That being Said, Cena got some more time to attack the Rock Directly (Rock only talked about cena a cpl of mins maybe, as his prmoo was also about a lot of other things), and Cena was fucking AWESOME tonight. A lot of his insults were amazing, and he completely owned the Rock.


There's no point bickering over whose prmoo was better. Some people were worried that after Rock's prmoo last week, no one had a chance to stand toe to toe with him. Cena came out this week and was amazing, and whetever the next step in this feud is i'm looking forward to it big time.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



> But it felt awkward for the child-friendly poster boy to suddenly adopt an old gimmick and then do a rap and then go back to being superhero Cena the rest of the show


It made perfect sense.

The Rock made fun of Cena for being kiddie friendly, not being a "bully" like The rock or SCSA, wearing stupid shirts and all of that...

The thing is, Cena didn't gave a shit about that remarks becouse he is confortable beeing who he is, the kiddie friendly guy wearing stupid shirts. Even Cena made fun of himself for that (and pretty mutch owned The Rock in the process ar both Raw and PPV).

But then Cena said: but hey, if you wanna play this game... I can do it too, and better than you. So for one night only, I'm gooing to do something I don't like to do anymore... just to shut your mouth and prove you're wrong. 

And he owned The Rock a little more showing how hypocrite his returning promo was.

It's something you see in movies and TV shows all the time. But it usually involves killing people or fighting.


----------



## DinoBravo87 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Cena was making me mark last night. And I'm not even a Cena fan. Good shit from him and the Rock the last 2 weeks. Hope Rock comes back at him.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



visko said:


> It made perfect sense.
> 
> The Rock made fun of Cena for being kiddie friendly, not being a "bully" like The rock or SCSA, wearing stupid shirts and all of that...
> 
> ...



Cena contradicted himself like hell though that promo.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



visko said:


> It made perfect sense.
> 
> The Rock made fun of Cena for being kiddie friendly, not being a "bully" like The rock or SCSA, wearing stupid shirts and all of that...
> 
> ...


Jeez, how old are you? 12?

Cena didnt 'own' anybody, it was a decent promo. Rocks was better.

Rock is an international superstar, Cena isnt. I'd say thats 'owning' somebody is it not?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

rock - "I am never leaving"

Next week Rock doesn't even appear lol


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Cena did a terrific job last night, but I think he should be careful that he doesnt use up all the things he wants to say to Rock. Hes pretty much called Rock on on everything but if he uses too much of everything then what's left?


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



SummerLove said:


> rock needs to just say cena must have been a big fan of all his movies to know all that, thanks for stuffing my pockets, stuff loike that.


Not even that.

12 rounds - $18 million

Rocks Disney Movies $350 million plus.

Cenas biggest earnings from wrestling will be his cut of the merchandise, which is mostly bought by the same kids that go to disney movies.

The scriptwriters are backing him into a big old hole with this one.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> I'd say thats 'owning' somebody is it not?


Does the word kayfabe mean anything to you?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



bboy said:


> rock - "I am never leaving"
> 
> Next week Rock doesn't even appear lol


Yes because not showing up on RAW one week mean he is gone forever. Jesus.


----------



## Sparki (May 17, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

To rate one against the other is rather pointless in my opinion... They're two COMPLETELY different styles. 

Rock is undoubtedly the most charismatic man on the mic and in the ring, however all his promos do rely heavily on the crowd reacting to the persona that he's developed over the years. In terms of content; Rock has been recycling his lines for as long as I can remember, and rarely do they get too personal... but his delivery makes them stand out from the rest and the live crowd LOVES it.

Cena on the other hand has awful delivery in my opinion. I know a lot of people enjoy his rapping but I've always seen it as pathetic. It's not rapping, it's just reciting bars without any strict rhythm. However in terms of content, Cena's 'rhymes' aren't too shabby. They're usually harder hitting and more offensive than anything else you'd hear in the WWE and for that reason alone he gets points.

Whichever way you look at it, you've got two completely different men taking their own approaches. I can't help but think that if they both got in the ring together Rock's charisma would swallow up Cena to the point where Cena would have to invoke a beatdown to get a word in.

Possible outcomes of this verbal fued?

I'll go with them teasing a Rocky interference which'll end up costing Cena at Mania. Though it'll end up being Rock levelling the playing field taking out Alex Riley and possibly the Miz depending on the state of the ref. Cena wins... and at this point I'd love to think we'd see a Rock Bottom on Cena but they'll probably go with a Cena parade instead and it'll be the last we see of the Rock.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

I can't see how he proved he can hang with The Rock.

By doing some corny Vanilla Ice style rap with terrible delivery. With barely average disses talking about Brokeback mountian and the toothfairy?

If that's hanging with The Rock then that's news to me.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



TheGreatOne1991 said:


> I can't see how he proved he can hang with The Rock.
> 
> By doing some corny Vanilla Ice style rap with terrible delivery. With barely average disses talking about Brokeback mountian and the toothfairy?


Well, actually yes. Becouse that's the kind of material The Rock uses. You know, Stevie Wonder and Froddie Pebbles, and stupid catchfrases like candyass and monkeycrap.

The Miz sais it loud and clear. You suck? Really? That's all the almighty Rocky has to say?


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

The Rock is better. No question. He's better in EVERY way. Cena was good last night, but Rock was good for a whole 6/7 years and then again on a one-night appearance after a long absence. That shows a star quality that John Cena (imo) will never match. Also, as has been said, The Rock attacked Cena's gimmick. Cena attacked Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I felt the Rocks was a better promo,maybe tat was a bit of nostalgia attached to it.But for the first five or seven minutes i knew he was lying-tat he came bak for the fans al.tat was complete b.s.He came because he was offered a big paycheck.Although the rock was my second fav wrestler i lost respect for him the moment he made an appearance via satellite on smackdown 10. I hav never been a huge fan of cena and always felt his mic skills were a notch below the rock atleast in terms of connecting with the audience.But i respect the fact that he is the hardest worker of this company and gives his 100% for the fans. FOR SOME REASON I BELIEVED THAT CENA OWNED THE ROCK(HE WAS TELLIN THE TRUTH)


This is my thinking as well as The Rock didn't worry about making an appearance for seven years outside of two taped segments and didn't worry about making an appearance for either SmackDown's 10th anniversary or Raw's 15th anniversary show's whereas Stone Cold Steve Austin came back whenever asked too despite making film's as well. I am a HUGE fan of The Rock and always will be as he has provided me with some great memories and matches but for seven years he tried his best to distance himself from WWE so he could be seen as a serious actor and then returned and said it was for the fan's.

The problem with him saying he returned for the fan's is that after seven years everyone has moved on and the majority of people had labelled him a sellout or a turncoat because he decided that a film career was his new calling and whilst people would never have said no to him coming back the clamour wasn't as HUGE as it once was. The Rock coming back and attempting to bury John Cena because John Cena said in public what everyone else thought and said on the internet behind their computer was wrong and there was no truth to anything that The Rock said apart from that John Cena had a lot of different colour t-shirts.

If John Cena had come out and said something about The Rock involving Barney The Dinosaur then John Cena would be bashed non stop for talking about a cartoon character and if John Cena had said something about a cereal called Fruity Pebbles then John Cena would have been bashed non stop but because The Rock said it about John Cena it was a great promo in the eyes of most people. In my mind why John Cena bettered The Rock is because of the truth that was involved in his promo as he basically said that The Rock was see through and that whilst The Rock says he love's his fan's John Cena turns up every week and show's how much he love's his fan's.

The best line's that were said in either promo were made by John Cena where he said "the people's champ, he's never with the people Rock your words are see through, you imitate me everytime you leave but for seven years we couldn't see you" and "your the WrestleMania host Rock that's your role know it, you TELL these people that you love them i'm here every week to show it" which were both completely true. Now from there The Rock can make some more jokes about John Cena's t-shirt colours or the fact that he is aimed at children which are both things that are down to Vince McMahon rather than John Cena or Barney The Dinosaur or monkey body parts but he can not escape the fact that John Cena owned him last night and has now backed The Rock into a corner.

The Rock said he will never leave again which is something i personally do not believe as i can't see The Rock staying around after WrestleMania 27 unless WWE have planned Cena/Rock for WrestleMania 28 as the main event but even then i doubt he will be around again until the end of the year or the start of next. What John Cena did last night was now turn the attention on what The Rock said about not leaving again and now if he does everything that John Cena said was right and The Rock will lose face for good in the eyes of the WWE fan's who will never believe what he says again.

I've always been a HUGE fan of The Rock but the reality is he distanced himself from wrestling to be a serious actor but then couldn't be bothered to even make a single appearance in seven years whereas John Cena has made film's and a music album and stayed working a full schedule the whole time which no matter if you love or hate John Cena is dedication to the company. I hate Hulk Hogan because of all the things he does backstage but even he has made more appearances than The Rock has in WWE in the last seven years as has Stone Cold Steve Austin as well so everything John Cena said about The Rock were completely accurate and were just what everyone else was thinking anyway.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



dave 1981 said:


> This is my thinking as well as The Rock didn't worry about making an appearance for seven years outside of two taped segments and didn't worry about making an appearance for either SmackDown's 10th anniversary or Raw's 15th anniversary show's whereas Stone Cold Steve Austin came back whenever asked too despite making film's as well. I am a HUGE fan of The Rock and always will be as he has provided me with some great memories and matches but for seven years he tried his best to distance himself from WWE so he could be seen as a serious actor and then returned and said it was for the fan's.
> 
> The problem with him saying he returned for the fan's is that after seven years everyone has moved on and the majority of people had labelled him a sellout or a turncoat because he decided that a film career was his new calling and whilst people would never have said no to him coming back the clamour wasn't as HUGE as it once was. The Rock coming back and attempting to bury John Cena because John Cena said in public what everyone else thought and said on the internet behind their computer was wrong and there was no truth to anything that The Rock said apart from that John Cena had a lot of different colour t-shirts.
> 
> ...


I respect Cena but the one thing I hate is the vibe he carries that he is going to be a WWE-Lifer and somehow that is cool. The other point is that the Rock needed a clean break from wrestling to prove he could make it without WWE's backing.


----------



## curlyspeppa (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



The Hardcore Show said:


> I respect Cena but the one thing I hate is the vibe he carries that he is going to be a WWE-Lifer and somehow that is cool. The other point is that the Rock needed a clean break from wrestling to prove he could make it without WWE's backing.


Um. I don't get it. How can any wrestling fan possibly hate that a wrestler is that dedicated to wrestling? How is that a bad thing?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



curlyspeppa said:


> Um. I don't get it. How can any wrestling fan possibly hate that a wrestler is that dedicated to wrestling? How is that a bad thing?


Look at Hulk Hogan & Ric Flair as examples.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

What is the rock wwe fans daddy or something, geez if he wants to distance himself from wrestling let him. Fact is he's here now and we've got this fun little feud going on. Whether you think it's too short or not, he's given himself to the fans all those days on the road away from his family. Getting his body thrown around on that ring.
I'll be happy enough if I see him only up to wrestlemania.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Essentially, Cena came out to the ring and in a variety of ways called the Rock a homosexual. It was what I would have expected from an 11 year old boy. It was pathetic, unamusing, unoriginal and highly offensive.

How exactly would people have reacted if he'd used racist slurs rather than homophobic ones?


----------



## HeartbreakTriumph (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



Dyl said:


> Essentially, Cena came out to the ring and in a variety of ways called the Rock a homosexual. It was what I would have expected from an 11 year old boy. It was pathetic, unamusing, unoriginal and highly offensive.
> 
> How exactly would people have reacted if he'd used racist slurs rather than homophobic ones?


And What the Rock did was any more mature?


----------



## curlyspeppa (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Look at Hulk Hogan & Ric Flair as examples.


Considering himself a WWE lifer doesn't mean he intends to be _in the ring_ that long.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



HeartbreakTriumph said:


> And What the Rock did was any more mature?


Did you read what I wrote?

Cena's retort to the Rock's promo was nothing more than "Errrr well you're gay!". That's why I didn't like it, as I said, if it had been "Errrr well you're black" then would it still have been cheered? would it have been acceptable?

Racist/Homophobic insults are just as ignorant and pathetic as each other, if you feel differently, you are a ******* cunt.

I would never attempt to defend everything the Rock says as the most mature comments, some of his work is immature without doubt, that was not the point I made.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Oh please Cena's promo was some pre-written rap, that doesn't make a great promo.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Rock and it's not even close really. Cena just doesn't have THAT much charisma, mic work and acting ability as The Rock.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

A great promo by Cena. Rocks promo was funny and great to watch, Cena's was more truth. SO they really are neck and neck except Cena has really set a benchmark for Rock. It has been said I think but Cena calling Rock out for not beeing around for 7years whilst Cena was every night is the truth and while we enjoy the Rock being back we all know that's the truth. Rock has to be very careful now when he gives his next promo, coz if he leaves again after Mania, which he will do. Cena will have won the battle. The only way Rock weill prove Cena wrong and bury him is to wip out a contract saying he'll be sticking around. But we all know that ain't gonna happen.

Oh and just a couple points. Cena will not go back to that persona, it's just for the promos coz he knows its the only way he can match up to Rock. And also they WILL NOT have a match now or at Mania. Probably just a verbal showdown which I am very excited to see.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Cant wait for a confrontation now, im 100% sure Rock will be on Raw next week to respond. Maybe he drops in on Smackdown?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

John Cena's rap was lame the Rock will own his ass at Wrestlemania for talking smack about him


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

I'm going with Cena on this one. Rocky had the huge advantage of cutting the promo on his return, whereas we see Cena every week. The fact is, there is no way in hell that Rock could return, cut a promo, and everybody not swallow on his balls (and FYI, I loved his promo too, but when a guy of his status returns after 7 years, the fans are gonna' react a little differently).


> Cena did good. But face to face, Cena would be owned big time.


This is what I have a problem with. People said Cena wouldn't be able to match up with Rocky in any kind of promo but Cena pretty much pwned him. Making fun of Cena's t-shirts and slogans is one thing, but what Cena said about the Rock fucking off to make kids films was the truth. I really don't care if I get flamed for this but Cena's promo actually meant something, The Rock's were for the cheap pop. Insulting somebody's integrity and character means *a lot* more than jokes about catchphrases and fruity pebbles.

Side note: Genuinely surprised that Cena got away with that kind of material. They didn't bleep "ass" and they even let him say "blow" in that kind of context (I know it's just a regular word but you know what censors are like).

Though now that Cena showed he could hang in there, the rules have obviously changed : /


> And it seems Cena's only able to hang with Rock when he's rapping


Why is this? And why should rap promo's be treated differently, they're promo's.

I enjoy the work of both these guys, a lot, but I'm giving Cena the win in this round based on depth of material.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



Dyl said:


> Racist/Homophobic insults are just as ignorant and pathetic as each other, if you feel differently, you are a ******* cunt.


No, someone who can't take a joke (i.e. you) is the real cunt. And I love how you automatically associate "*******" with homophobia. Regional stereotypes aren't "immature" I take it?


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Very good promo by John Cena, he should do this pretty often cause some ppl miss his freestyle rap. Even though im huge fan The Rock, i do have to admit that Cena did come back with good insults, but enjoyed Rock's promo last week than Cena's and if this was face to face then Rock will own him big time.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



"The Tauntician" said:


> No, someone who can't take a joke (i.e. you) is the real cunt. And I love how you automatically associate "*******" with homophobia. Regional stereotypes aren't "immature" I take it?


can't take a joke? what a little shit you are.

_"The term ******* is seen by some people to be both racist and classist, politically Conservative and homophobic"_

That's how I define *******, nothing to to with regional stereotyping. A person can be a ******* anywhere, obviously.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



The BoogeyMan said:


> This is what I have a problem with. People said Cena wouldn't be able to match up with Rocky in any kind of promo but Cena pretty much pwned him. Making fun of Cena's t-shirts and slogans is one thing, but what Cena said about the Rock fucking off to make kids films was the truth. I really don't care if I get flamed for this but Cena's promo actually meant something, The Rock's were for the cheap pop. Insulting somebody's integrity and character means *a lot* more than jokes about catchphrases and fruity pebbles.


How did cena "pwn" him? Making fun of movies that made 100 million at the box office? How is that embarrassing? The rock "fucking off"? He retired, he was allowed to do that you know, it is his life. Rock fulfilled his contract obligations and decided to do something else with his life. Cena would be a huge hypocrite if he made fun of the rock for pandering to kids. And calling him gay, jesh, the 7th grade version of me started laughing.

The only thing that was the whole "7 years we didn't see you" bit". Although rock did do the donald trump/vince hair thing and smackdown, pre taped but still he didnt have to.

that being said, it was a good promo and cena proved he is one of the best of this era but that isnt saying much.


----------



## Jinzui (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Who's promo was better-Cena or Rock*



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I felt the Rocks was a better promo,maybe tat was a bit of nostalgia attached to it.But for the first five or seven minutes i knew he was lying-tat he came bak for the fans al.tat was complete b.s.He came because he was offered a big paycheck.Although the rock was my second fav wrestler i lost respect for him the moment he made an appearance via satellite on smackdown 10. I hav never been a huge fan of cena and always felt his mic skills were a notch below the rock atleast in terms of connecting with the audience.But i respect the fact that he is the hardest worker of this company and gives his 100% for the fans. FOR SOME REASON I BELIEVED THAT CENA OWNED THE ROCK(HE WAS TELLIN THE TRUTH)


The Rock didn't come back because of the money. He made millions with his movies already and judging from the lack of icon quality superstars as of late, The Rock would be able to bring up the energy level up until Wrestlemania.I thought Cena's promo was decent when he was rapping, but it just reminded me of the old Cena. Predictable and the same beat over and over again. I miss the old days with The Rock and Austin where it was more simple, but always different, excluding their catch phrases of course. Even though I'm hating on Cena right now I do agree hes a hard worker, but I don't like his promos. Matches are good though. Overall, I would like to see The Rock beat Cena in an epic match. Cena winning would just piss me off due to the status of The Rock compared to Cena's rep. Cena winning wouldn't escalate his rep. On the other hand, The Rock's victory would finally give what most wrestling fans want before this match was even possible to make. When The Rock came back it just came me chills down my spines like the old times.


----------



## comentatorul (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Rock is 10 times better on mic then Cena


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Anyone notice all the signs in the crowd last night? When Raw started, I thought it was 1999 for a second..okay well maybe 1/4 of the signs a crowd in 1999 would have.. but at least people were into being at the show.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Copy of Cena's rap for anyone who wants it:


> Finally the Rock came back and everyone was getting with it.
> Till he said I was talking trash, but he was never specific.
> 
> It was because I wasn’t talking trash Rock, I was talking truth.
> ...





> How did cena "pwn" him?


By not just insulting him but by putting him down using actual logic and decent points. Dude I'm not sure what kind of answer you're expecting here, it is very much an opinion thing.


> Making fun of movies that made 100 million at the box office? How is that embarrassing?


Has literally nothing to do with money or even the comments about the movies.


> Cena would be a huge hypocrite if he made fun of the rock for pandering to kids.


Technically Rock is the hypocrite. He was the first (of the two) to insult the other for basically pandering to kids. Cena mentioning the lipstick, tooth fairy and game plan are his way of showing The Rock that he did the same.


> And calling him gay, jesh, the 7th grade version of me started laughing.


The Rock's promo was no more mature. He talked about Barney's anus and Fruity Pebels.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Rock never played in Get Shorty. If your going to try and own someone. Get the facts right.


----------



## WolfintheSheep (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



The BoogeyMan said:


> By not just insulting him but by putting him down using actual logic and decent points. Dude I'm not sure what kind of answer you're expecting here, it is very much an opinion thing.


So basically, Cena did the same thing he does in every other feud...he rips on people. Whoopee.

I said it before, and I'll say it again. Any wrestler at any given time can do a good worked promo and fire off hundreds of insults. The beauty of The Rock's promo wasn't how he insulted people. It was how he worked the crowd.

The Rock _showed_ everyone that he was better. He didn't have to say it.



> The Rock's promo was no more mature. He talked about Barney's anus and Fruity Pebels.


Same maturity, and magnitudes of difference between how it was delivered, and how it was received.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



WolfintheSheep said:


> Same maturity...


Yeah, no... as much as it pains me to say this, Rock went full on retard for the Cena bashing part.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

People who say that Cena sucks at rapping or his rapping suck, well I disagree, I reckon he pulls it off perfect, not only does he rip his opponent but he does it at a pace that allows the crowd to get into it and connect with him as he raps, his delivery is great and with that being said his rap style is perfect for the WWE style, just imagine Eminem or Tupac (as great as they are) coming out and doing a rap on an opponent in the style that they rap, it would be so fast that the crowd couldn't connect with it and add to it like they do with John Cena.


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

So you're saying the WWE audience is slow.


----------



## arpithcena (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



SummerLove said:


> John Cena showed he could hang in there with the Rock, this week, IMO. I'm a huge rock fan, but he ripped into the rock.
> 
> 
> Somehow, though I dont think Rock will let this slide. Does anyone else think the Rock will retaliate next week, and then Cena the week after, and until Mania, where they eventually confront each other face to face?




if austin,hogan & rock are mega stars then hbk is bigger star than them & UNDERTAKER is the ultimate star.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



arpithcena said:


> if austin,hogan & rock are mega stars then hbk is bigger star than them & UNDERTAKER is the ultimate star.


:lmao good joke


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

*The Rock easily.*


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



Suck It said:


> People who say that Cena sucks at rapping or his rapping suck, well I disagree, I reckon he pulls it off perfect, not only does he rip his opponent but he does it at a pace that allows the crowd to get into it and connect with him as he raps, his delivery is great and with that being said his rap style is perfect for the WWE style, just imagine Eminem or Tupac (as great as they are) coming out and doing a rap on an opponent in the style that they rap, it would be so fast that the crowd couldn't connect with it and add to it like they do with John Cena.


Cena did a written rap one week instead of responding directly. If Tupac or Eninem had a week to talk about John Cena, he would become the biggest joke in the history of entertainment.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



Nexus One said:


> Cena did a written rap one week instead of responding directly. If Tupac or Eninem had a week to talk about John Cena, he would become the biggest joke in the history of entertainment.


He is not going to respond directly after the show is he? fpalm The reason he did not come out during rock promo is because he let rock have his moment, cena is a cool guy and he realises rock has been away 7 years so interrupting him would be stupid.

And the only time then would be to do it after the show on twitter of facebook or next week on RAW. Obviously they are going to do it on TV as this is where most people are watching.

If you think he should have responded via twitter or facebook you are a complete moron as i'd say only 0.1% of wwe's audience even has twitter or looks at facebook for cena updates.

It had more effect on tv as well and came across very well.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Don't worry..they'll be face to face soon enough and he won't be able to hide behind his written raps this time. You thought Barrett punked this guy? You thought Jericho made him look like a fool in 2008 and 2009? You thought the Miz made him look second rate during that 2009 comedy fest? It's about to get MUCH, MUCH worse.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



Nexus One said:


> Cena did a written rap one week instead of responding directly. If Tupac or Eninem had a week to talk about John Cena, he would become the biggest joke in the history of entertainment.


The point I was trying to make is that Cena's rap style is perfect for the WWE, people are saying he sucks at rapping but the way he does it fits perfectly with the WWE style in the way the fans are able to connect with it and make it better, obviously Tupac and Eminem would win in a rap battle but that wasn't my point, what I was trying to say kind of is he doesn't have to rap like them because his style is what fits the WWE because when people say he sucks they are comparing him to other rappers, if you get what I'm trying to say lol.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



Suck It said:


> The point I was trying to make is that Cena's rap style is perfect for the WWE, people are saying he sucks at rapping but the way he does it fits perfectly with the WWE style in the way the fans are able to connect with it and make it better, obviously Tupac and Eminem would win in a rap battle but that wasn't my point, what I was trying to say kind of is he doesn't have to rap like them because his style is what fits the WWE because when people say he sucks they are comparing him to other rappers, if you get what I'm trying to say lol.


Ok...the thing with Cena though is that his fanbase NOW are kids and teenage girls. He turned his back on what got him over a LONG TIME ago and only brought that back because the greatest mic worker of all time called him out on the bullshit he started in 2008 out of the blue. Now...he can't go back to rapping because his fanbase today don't even recognize that. That's why everyone was looking so bewildered on Monday and he dropped the mic and ran out the ring so he didn't have to keep hearing those boos that were about to drop on him.


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



bboy said:


> He is not going to respond directly after the show is he? fpalm The reason he did not come out during rock promo is because he let rock have his moment, cena is a cool guy and he realises rock has been away 7 years so interrupting him would be stupid.
> 
> And the only time then would be to do it after the show on twitter of facebook or next week on RAW. Obviously they are going to do it on TV as this is where most people are watching.
> 
> ...


forget the ec ppv he could do a backstage promo or in ring segment instead of trish and kelly and long crap but no the fans on the ec with those boos on him .. so so bad


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



bboy said:


> He is not going to respond directly after the show is he? fpalm The reason he did not come out during rock promo is because he let rock have his moment, cena is a cool guy and he realises rock has been away 7 years so interrupting him would be stupid.
> 
> And the only time then would be to do it after the show on twitter of facebook or next week on RAW. Obviously they are going to do it on TV as this is where most people are watching.
> 
> ...


He didn't let him cause he was a cool guy. It was all apart of the plans from Vince.


----------



## Datrojan (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



Suck It said:


> The point I was trying to make is that Cena's rap style is perfect for the WWE, people are saying he sucks at rapping but the way he does it fits perfectly with the WWE style in the way the fans are able to connect with it and make it better, obviously Tupac and Eminem would win in a rap battle but that wasn't my point, what I was trying to say kind of is he doesn't have to rap like them because his style is what fits the WWE because when people say he sucks they are comparing him to other rappers, if you get what I'm trying to say lol.



I agree with this.

Cenas style is fit for WWE.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Who's side will the female fans pick??*

Cena and The Rock both have allot of female fans, especially Cena, so I wonder wich side will the ladies pick? Cena's or The Rock's?


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Who's side will the female fans pick??*

Rock. Even though his hair has gone the way of the Dodo, he has a more handsome face and a FAR more athletic build. Having sex with John Cena would be like humping the side of a house.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Who's side will the female fans pick??*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Rock. Even though his hair has gone the way of the Dodo, he has a more handsome face and a FAR more athletic build. Having sex with John Cena would be like humping the side of a house.


LOL!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Who's side will the female fans pick??*



lesje said:


> Cena and The Rock both have allot of female fans, especially Cena, so I wonder wich side will the ladies pick? Cena's or The Rock's?


The females will turn on Cena or just go quiet on him like they've done in the past.

BTW...in your sig, he said "to the ICONIC..Can YOU SMELL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKING?"


----------



## DarkRacoonV1 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Who's side will the female fans pick??*

I should have read the question before voting, I thought it was "Who will the female fans cheer for?"

So I clicked John Cena >.<

Just disregard my vote, I'd cheer for The Rock.

Really schizophrenic line of questioning actually...


----------



## stjimmy1991 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Who's side will the female fans pick??*

Why on earth do you assume female fans only watch for hunky guys? 
Do you only watch for hunky guys?
Lame.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



WolfintheSheep said:


> So basically, Cena did the same thing he does in every other feud...he rips on people. Whoopee.
> 
> I said it before, and I'll say it again. Any wrestler at any given time can do a good worked promo and fire off hundreds of insults. The beauty of The Rock's promo wasn't how he insulted people. It was how he worked the crowd.
> 
> The Rock _showed_ everyone that he was better. He didn't have to say it.


Similar to my comments, this is just opinion. 


> Same maturity, and magnitudes of difference between how it was delivered, and how it was received.


Fuck no it wasn't the same maturity. If we're just talking about the sections where they talked about each other, then Cena spoke about his own love for the business and how Rock up and left. Whereas Rock...



Kalashnikov said:


> Yeah, no... as much as it pains me to say this, Rock went full on retard for the Cena bashing part.


This guy knows it.

REGARDLESS as to who edges it, it's fucking stupid trying to say Cena did his usual imature spiel when Rock actually fired the first stone and set the playing field. If his attacks on Cena were 100% serious with no jokes then Cena would be booked to reply the same way. If The Rock makes jokes, Cena is booked to reply the same way. It's not difficult.


> Cena did a written rap one week instead of responding directly.


Basic business logic says to have him reply on the next Raw to up the ratings. Casual fans coming back in because of Rock aren't gonna' buy a PPV he's not booked on but they'd tune into Raw to see the backlash of it all. Plus this answering directly thing is bullshit. Would you really expect WWE to book Rock to go nuts on Raw only for Cena to reply on twitter? Get serious. It's a fucking promo he was booked to do.

By letting Rock's buzz build up, its better for Raw's ratings. 


> forget the ec ppv he could do a backstage promo or in ring segment instead of trish and kelly and long crap but no the fans on the ec with those boos on him .. so so bad


First off, what?

Secondly he would have kayfabe been preparing for the chamber, why would he interupt that to come out in the middle of the show and vent when he could leave it for Raw where he DOESN'T have a huge match that night?


----------



## MrBelfield (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Who's side will the female fans pick??*



Vin Ghostal said:


> Rock. Even though his hair has gone the way of the Dodo, he has a more handsome face and a FAR more athletic build. Having sex with John Cena would be like humping the side of a house.


Aaaahahaha I fucking love it!


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Who's side will the female fans pick??*



stjimmy1991 said:


> Why on earth do you assume female fans only watch for hunky guys?
> Do you only watch for hunky guys?
> Lame.


Well, if I were to actually watch the divas matches and not fast-forward through them, I'd be more inclined to root for the hotter ones as long as they are tolerable in the ring.

Pretty much all the guys in WWE not named David Otunga can go in the ring, so there's no reason why the female fans wouldn't side with the hotter guy, all other factors being equal. I know for a fact my wife roots for the guys she thinks are hot (Justin Gabriel, Rock, John Morrison) over others.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Who's side will the female fans pick??*



Nexus One said:


> The females will turn on Cena or just go quiet on him like they've done in the past.
> 
> BTW...in your sig, he said "to the ICONIC..Can YOU SMELL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKING?"


Oh!!! Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

I think Cena has to rehearse his raps rather than making them up on the spot tbh. The Rocks just come across a lot more natural


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Cena will obviously go over in this fued

But at the same time he will be exposed, as big a star he is he hasnt half the talent of The Rock


----------



## RockMania (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Rocky all the way


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

What John Cena needs to do is go back to basics by talking shit and demanding respect. Its what got him over in 2003 and it'll help get him back over now. Its like Rocky VI, the top guy of the industry was held in low regard by fans and had to face a legend, his true opponent, to earn back the respect of the people.

- Vic


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Rocky all the way for me


----------



## 4thand1 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

These younguns need a refreshers course on the greatest trash talker in Sports (entertainment) since Ali.

http://www.youtube.com/user/tpayas#p/u/7/Qx9FLwQ3sd8


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



Kalin Johnston said:


> The Rock had the better overall promo, but Cena had the better insults by far.


And this is coming from a Rock fan. However should they meet face to face in the ring I believe the Rock would tear him apart in a promo.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*How would you write Rock and Cenas promo?*

How would you write Rock and Cenas first ever face to face promo? Come up with some funny back and forth stuff. Have fun with this


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: How would you write Rock and Cenas promo?*

You wouldnt.

Writing a promo for the rock is taking away everything people actually like about him (given he isnt going to wrestle).

And Cena was far better when he used to ad lib a bit himself.

The face to face cannot be scripted, because if Cena were reading memorised words as he did Monday, you take away the spontaneity from the whole thing, and it becomes no more than a miz v morrison argument we have seen a million times before.

Either he can hang with the rock or he cant.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: How would you write Rock and Cenas promo?*

I wouldn't... Rock doesn't need anyone to write a promo for him and I'd imagine Cena will be going in with most of his own stuff too.

Besides, a moment of this magnitude - the talking has been done - the actual confrontation will not need a lot of words. They're not gonna sit down and talk it out - or at least I'd hope not.

It's probably gonna be a sort of iconic staredown, resulting in either a Rock Bottom or an AA. Personally I'd find it interesting if Cena FU'd Rock - and Rock interferes in his title match with The Miz.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: How would you write Rock and Cenas promo?*

simply put, like everyone else, I wouldn't. I would let them do whatever they wanted because it's what they both excel at. Either way, their first face-to-face encounter shouldn't be a promo, it should be a stare down, one worth buying Wrestlemania for.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: How would you write Rock and Cenas promo?*

*lol @ people saying rock doesn't like having his script written*


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: How would you write Rock and Cenas promo?*

*No need to write. Simple.*


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



DarthSimian said:


> Cena basically owned the Rock when he said "You tell these people you love 'em, I am here every week to show it"


*So all those years rock was there doesn't count? The reason cena is there has already been stated, he has no other option other than quit because hollywood ain't calling for him.*


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



sideon said:


> *So all those years rock was there doesn't count? The reason cena is there has already been stated, he has no other option other than quit because hollywood ain't calling for him.*


The point is he truly will always be there (choice or not) but i guess it flew over your head.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

You think the bogus Matt Damon can go one on one with The Great One on the mic?

It doesn't matter what you think!


Cena did great, but Rock would embarass him publicly should they go face to face (which I'm pretty sure they will), mainly cause Rock has WAY more freedom on what he can and can't say.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

So does anyone see WWE pulling off a shocker and announcing this dream match for WM 27?


----------



## almatiq (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



BigWillie54 said:


> The point is he truly will always be there (choice or not) but i guess it flew over your head.


I guess it flew over your head that YOU DON'T KNOW if Cena would leave if he had the choice, and he didn't say so either.

I'm sure if some kinda Damon/Wahlberg-like Boston crimincal/detective roles were coming to Cena he'd leave for Hollywood. He's human too, given the choice everyone would take the BETTER job.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



> So all those years rock was there doesn't count? The reason cena is there has already been stated, he has no other option other than quit because hollywood ain't calling for him.


Taking parts in WWE films are a lot different to a regular actor taking roles. WWE Films tend to protect their stars in the way that they don't look weak or foolish. They're always the star, usually brave/strong, kicks ass etc.

Whereas The Rock has played a gay bodyguard/dancer, wore a tutu etc. What I'm saying is don't compare their Hollywood careers too much because Cena has a lot more shackles on his. In a way I kinda' understand Vince's thinking, but at the same time it's kinda' lame :/

So yeah he does have other options. Plus he could always go back to where he started, weightlifting, but that's a completely different argument I'd rather not get into.


> So does anyone see WWE pulling off a shocker and announcing this dream match for WM 27?


With Cena winning the Chamber they've kinda' booked themselves into a corner, have they not?


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Cena doesn't have other options. There's no option on the table for him that would be better than what he has right now. He gets paid well, gets the spotlight, gets the focus and has a solid three/four years at the least as the company's poster boy still remaining, all the while building a solid legacy with his career. He has no option on the table that comes remotely close to where he is right now. The only other two things he's had a passion for are music and bodybuilding, both things he doesn't have the talent to succeed in. There's nothing for him to cross-over into. Saying he has options as if it's a comparative example is a pretty poor lie.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

THE ROCK! Hands down the best on the mic and cena SUCKS! The Rock Bitch slapped cena,Miz, Cole and the PG product all in one promo. This is a sign of things to come from The Great One. I marked out as if I was 16 again.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



The BoogeyMan said:


> Taking parts in WWE films are a lot different to a regular actor taking roles. WWE Films tend to protect their stars in the way that they don't look weak or foolish. They're always the star, usually brave/strong, kicks ass etc.
> 
> Whereas The Rock has played a gay bodyguard/dancer, wore a tutu etc. What I'm saying is don't compare their Hollywood careers too much because Cena has a lot more shackles on his. In a way I kinda' understand Vince's thinking, but at the same time it's kinda' lame :/
> 
> ...


The Rock is a multi-millionaire. He could produce movies if he wanted to and that would be it. But he would get bored doing that shit...that's why he takes a variety of roles to test himself.

Can't wait to see him interact with Angelina Jolie or Scarlett Johanssen down the line.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

The Rock is going to give John Cena the ass whooping of a lifetime


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Rock is going to give John Cena the ass whooping of a lifetime


If rock was going to give cena an ass whopping why did he say on facebook 2 weeks before he appear on wwe tv "i'm never wrestling again". He then for some reasons starts talking trash about cena.

Rock knows cena can't touch him and cena knows rock is guest host and if he starts to fight with him then he might injure the guest host and then vince's big plan to bring in rock will be ruined and in turn this may effect wrestlemania buy rate. So cena is in a frutstation position where rock has talked alot of trash and cena can't do anything even when he wants to.

If cena challenges him, Rock will just say "look i said I won't wrestle again did you not read my facebook?" and try to make cena look stupid and if cena attacks rock then everyone will be against cena because rock is a guest in WWE.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



bboy said:


> If rock was going to give cena an ass whopping why did he say on facebook 2 weeks before he appear on wwe tv "i'm never wrestling again". He then for some reasons starts talking trash about cena.
> 
> Rock knows cena can't touch him and cena knows rock is guest host and if he starts to fight with him then he might injure the guest host and then vince's big plan to bring in rock will be ruined and in turn this may effect wrestlemania buy rate. So cena is in a frutstation position where rock has talked alot of trash and cena can't do anything even when he wants to.
> 
> If cena challenges him, Rock will just say "look i said I won't wrestle again did you not read my facebook?" and try to make cena look stupid and if cena attacks rock then everyone will be against cena because rock is a guest in WWE.


Your point being what, exactly? That it's still real to you, dammit? Don't feed this guy.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Cena doesn't have other options. There's no option on the table for him that would be better than what he has right now.


OK now this is where I had to stop. Your first post said he had no other options and I disagreed. Though now that you're saying no other options "better than what he has now", now that I agree with and I have no arguments. He's the number 1 guy in a billion dollar industry. That's a pretty nice spot tbh.


> The Rock is a multi-millionaire. He could produce movies if he wanted to and that would be it. But he would get bored doing that shit...that's why he takes a variety of roles to test himself.


Now this is something I admire about The Rock. He could easily get stuck in the Jason Statham mould and be doing action roles until he's 105 but he's going/gone the Arnie route and tried to vary it up. "The Game Plan" reminded me perfectly of "Kindergarten Cop" or even Vin Diesel's "The Pacifier". Regardless of what you think of his actual performances, like them or not, you have to admire the fact he's taken the leap. WWE Films and their "protect the star at all costs" ideal would have never let him take these chances, nor any other talent take the chances. If anything he pretty much had to leave to get the break.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Both made valid points. Nothing left to do now but to throw down.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*

I think I gotta' go with Cena.

The Rock plain ol' fasion got served this week.



Cena is Pro Wrestling, The Rock is Hollywood.


----------



## Perryman17 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

You cant exactly compare the two as the rock talked about cena for like 2mins and cena was only talking about the rock. In my eyes the rock is a much better on the mic however john cena did rise to the challange this monday. Before that though when the rock was on the mic it just showed you how poor the rest of the roster is now.

The only way cena could beat the rock overall (which is highly doubtfull I think) is to turn heel every legend has turned heel at thier peek of thier career if cena does not he will never be a legend to the older fans of the wrestling. Ofc he will to the kids but all kids have to get let down at some point its all in the growing up as a child (I was heartbroken when the rock turned heel as a kid).


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

The Rock and it wasn't even remotely close.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena-1 The Rock-1*



TelkEvolon said:


> I think I gotta' go with Cena.
> 
> The Rock plain ol' fasion got served this week.
> 
> ...


We'll see who gets served when the Rock isn't there to keep those ratings respectable


----------



## UltraMantis Black (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

THE ROCK!!

25 votes for Cena.. ;/ Cenation is runnin` wild!


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

This is the most exciting thing to happen for years in the WWE, and all we've had is two promos  It's crazy shit and I'm like a little kid again. 

I'll give Cena credit, he definitely rose to the challenge on Monday and while personally I don't think he matched The Rock, he definitely served up one or two truths so props to Cena.

But, he said he was only going to go down the rapping route that one time, so how in the hell is he going to compete with Rock when he's just boring old kid-friendly Super-Cena? He doesn't stand a chance.

Storylines aside, the most important thing is that The Rock can do something that Cena doesn't seem able to do....and that's make ratings go up? The over-run two weeks ago jumped big when everyone started spreading that Rocky was on the show, and then the ratings this week were up again because people were hoping Rocky would turn up. 

They can trade insults back and forth and we'll all love it, but WWE exists to make money and they want high ratings too. The Rock came back and the ratings responded accordingly. In that fight, Cena can never win.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Ratings didn't just go "up"..they went up almost a FULL FUCKING point. Everyone is underscoring how big of a deal that really is and that's just thinking he was gonna be there. Anything hyped up? It's gonna be abnormally high for a era that's been held back by mediocre stars like John Cena and Orton.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



admiremyclone said:


> This is the most exciting thing to happen for years in the WWE, and all we've had is two promos  It's crazy shit and I'm like a little kid again.
> 
> I'll give Cena credit, he definitely rose to the challenge on Monday and while personally I don't think he matched The Rock, he definitely served up one or two truths so props to Cena.
> 
> ...


Because you can predict the future, right? I'm sure if Cena made it somewhat big in Hollywood and returned after 7 years, the ratings would spike in a similar fashion. 

That being said, the Rock's promo was definitely better.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Cena's rap was cool, but schooling the rock for the films he's done when Cena is a PG puppet is a little hypocritical and it would be cool to see Rock answer back to him about that. 

And the Rock has every right to retire from wrestling and leave. He shouldnt have to come back every so often just because Cena says what he's done is wrong. Cena will retire one day, do movies...And then he's done the exact same thing Rock's done.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

John Cena
CeNation. Just got back from south america. Holy casserole it was magical. I heard a rumor that the rocks camp was pretty peeved at....

John Cena
What I said on mon. I think he may have something planned for tomorrow. I can not wait. Ps..miz yer still a dauwsh. 

cena never tells a lie...


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

If The Rock gives it his all and shows up (I should say booked)to more than a few episodes of Raw, I will give him the upper hand.

I despise Cena, but he does live, bleed and sweat the business. 

The Rock, without a doubt, has the capability to own Cena in every aspect. But as I said in my first sentence, it is all about the booking. I understand The Rock has a lot of creative control when he is on the mic, but at the end of the day it is up to creative.


----------



## oakley (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

i hope so


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

I would hope so too.

Even if he doesn't address Cena yet, I feel he should be on every Raw heading up to WrestleMania.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

cena better not be trolling


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

Chance of prerecorded message on the Titantron: High


----------



## Crayo (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Near said:


> I would hope so too.
> 
> Even if he doesn't address Cena yet, I feel he should be on every Raw heading up to WrestleMania.


No because then people will be less amazed at his future appearance at Mania, and the RAW before it.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

Even though he made fan of the Rock starring in the Tooth Fairy, he writes as he actually still believes in the tooth fairy.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

Rock ain't gonna be there in person, it is most likely to be a lame pre-recorded message where he shouts his nursery rhymes


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

cenas such a fruit cake


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



bboy said:


> Rock ain't gonna be there in person, it is most likely to be a lame pre-recorded message where he shouts his nursery rhymes


Know you're damn roll, the rock doesn't do anything lame.

And you are a big Cena fan, everything he does is lame.

The Rock>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.Cena


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



> Ps..miz yer still a dauwsh


:lmao


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Know-You're-Roll said:


> Know you're damn roll, the rock doesn't do anything lame.
> 
> And you are a big Cena fan, everything he does is lame.
> 
> The Rock>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.Cena


know you're roll? What is this a damn bakery, it's know you're role hahaha....typical rock fan


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

Who in the right mind supports Cena? The Rock should win the promo wars hands down.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Know-You're-Roll said:


> Know you're damn roll, the rock doesn't do anything lame.
> 
> And you are a big Cena fan, everything he does is lame.
> 
> The Rock>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.Cena


Greatest forum account ever.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



bboy said:


> know you're roll? What is this a damn bakery, it's know you're role hahaha....typical rock fan


it's actually "know your role", hahhaa.... typical cena fan. 

if it weren't for that grammatical error, i would have commended you on successfully owning that guy.


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



bboy said:


> know you're roll? What is this a damn bakery, it's know you're role hahaha....typical rock fan


The Rock used damn when he was owning Cole, anyway. 

The Rock>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cena


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



Know-You're-Roll said:


> Who in the right mind supports Cena? The Rock should win the promo wars hands down.


yep after cena totally ripped rock to pieces on raw with his rap, rock sure in winning this war hands down


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



bboy said:


> know you're roll? What is this a damn bakery, it's know you're role hahaha....typical rock fan


What exactly is a typical Rock fan ? 

Would you be a typical Cena fan ............little boy .


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

Holy casserole...

fpalm


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

You both are idiots. The only difference is bboy has been a succesful idiot for the better part of a decade, while the obvi-rock mark will probably be banned by the end of March.


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Roy no wait Rigor said:


> You both are idiots. The only difference is bboy has been a succesful idiot for the better part of a decade, while the obvi-rock mark will probably be banned by the end of March.


Why would I be banned?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Know-You're-Roll said:


> The Rock used damn when he was owning Cole, anyway.
> 
> The Rock>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cena


Didn't realise rock come up with the word damn. Here I was thinking damn was around way before rock's time and you go and correct me and tell me it was rock who added the word to the vocabulary.



DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> What exactly is a typical Rock fan ?
> 
> Would you be a typical Cena fan ............little boy .


typical rock fan. Delusional or quite thick. I tend to think most rock fans are delusional but this know you're ROLL guy looks like he could possibly be a mixture of both.


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



bboy said:


> yep after cena totally ripped rock to pieces on raw with his rap, rock sure in winning this war hands down


Cena did a full promo on The Rock, Rock talked about Cena for 50 or so secs.

The Rock is the greatest mic worker EVER, if he doesn't win the promo wars then it's a complete joke.

Lets see how Cena does when Rock is in the ring, when he is doing his crap rap.


----------



## Chris_Walmer (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Adramelech said:


> Chance of prerecorded message on the Titantron: High


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



bboy said:


> Didn't realise rock come up with the word damn. Here I was thinking damn was around way before rock's time and you go and correct me and tell me it was rock who added the word to the vocabulary.
> 
> 
> 
> typical rock fan. Delusional or quite thick. I tend to think most rock fans are delusional but this know you're ROLL guy looks like he could possibly be a mixture of both.


I bet you think Cena is better on the mic and in the ring than The Rock?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

The Rock is not currently filming any movies. If WWE wants him to be on Raw, he can be.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



Know-You're-Roll said:


> Cena did a full promo on The Rock, Rock talked about Cena for 50 or so secs.
> 
> The Rock is the greatest mic worker EVER, if he doesn't win the promo wars then it's a complete joke.
> 
> Lets see how Cena does when Rock is in the ring, when he is doing his crap rap.


It's funny how rock is talking crap about cena but 2 weeks before he actually came on raw he said "I will never wrestle again". So why come back to WWE if you are never going to wrestle? Why talk crap about cena if you can't back it up? 

Basically cena can't ask him to fight because rock will just say "didn't you hear I said I would never wrestle again" and he can't actually attack rock because vince has booked rock to be guest host and if cena ends up hurting rock it will ruin vinces plan. 

Cena is in a difficult situation, he has come back at rock but what else can he do. There is nothing else he can do really apart from let rock continue talking crap because rock is obviously never going to back it up.


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



EraOfAwesome said:


> The Rock is not currently filming any movies. If WWE wants him to be on Raw, he can be.


The Rock should kick Hollywood to the side, come back and make WWE exciting again.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Near said:


> I would hope so too.
> 
> Even if he doesn't address Cena yet, I feel he should be on every Raw heading up to WrestleMania.


And make the novelty of him appearing on WM mean less?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

This just in: I hear Orton might RKO someone tomorrow.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*

bboy still thinks wrestling is real, LOL.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Know-You're-Roll said:


> The Rock should kick Hollywood to the side, come back and make WWE exciting again.


Rock said himself he is never leaving again so he is going to be here for the long term


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson - The Rivalry (No other threads)*



bboy said:


> It's funny how rock is talking crap about cena but 2 weeks before he actually came on raw he said "I will never wrestle again". So why come back to WWE if you are never going to wrestle? Why talk crap about cena if you can't back it up?
> 
> Basically cena can't ask him to fight because rock will just say "didn't you hear I said I would never wrestle again" and he can't actually attack rock because vince has booked rock to be guest host and if cena ends up hurting rock it will ruin vinces plan.
> 
> Cena is in a difficult situation, he has come back at rock but what else can he do. There is nothing else he can do really apart from let rock continue talking crap because rock is obviously never going to back it up.


So what you are saying, Cena has no chance in the promo wars? Thanks.


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



bboy said:


> Rock said himself he is never leaving again so he is going to be here for the long term


He meant he is not going to be away for 7 years again, show his face once or twice a year.

I wish Cena would leave, as do many.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Know-You're-Roll said:


> He meant he is not going to be away for 7 years again, show his face once or twice a year.
> 
> I wish Cena would leave, as do many.


Oh right, that means he will be back in 4-5 years next time instead of 7 when vince offers him another $10 million to appear as a guest at wrestlemania


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



bboy said:


> Oh right, that means he will be back in 4-5 years next time instead of 7 when vince offers him another $10 million to appear as a guest at wrestlemania


Where are you getting this $10 million from?


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Know-You're-Roll said:


> Where are you getting this $10 million from?


I believe he is getting $5-10 million base salary plus bonus based on how much sales they make. So if they get above last years buy rate he gets 10-15% of this.

Why else do you think he is saying he loves the fans and he is never going back. He has alot to gain from this, he is basically working as a salesman for WWE for the next 5 weeks.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



bboy said:


> I believe he is getting $5-10 million base salary plus bonus based on how much sales they make. So if they get above last years buy rate he gets 10-15% of this.
> 
> Why else do you think he is saying he loves the fans and he is never going back. He has alot to gain from this, he is basically working as a salesman for WWE for the next 5 weeks.


I realise you are trolling as per usual,

But once again you state something without any evidence or proof, at all.


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



bboy said:


> I believe he is getting $5-10 million base salary plus bonus based on how much sales they make. So if they get above last years buy rate he gets 10-15% of this.
> 
> Why else do you think he is saying he loves the fans and he is never going back. He has alot to gain from this, he is basically working as a salesman for WWE for the next 5 weeks.


He is saying he loves the fans, because he loves the fans.

And he will be entitled to a large sum of money, because he will be a massive reason why WM will get massive box office sales.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Know-You're-Roll said:


> Know you're damn roll, the rock doesn't do anything lame.
> 
> And you are a big Cena fan, everything he does is lame.
> 
> The Rock>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.Cena


i love rock but does say alot of lame shit

fruity pebbles lol yeah that is some serious ground breaking insults right there


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

This is pretty awesome.
Not The Rock coming back again, but bboy and Know You're Roll. This should be a great rivalry. Haha.

But seriously, I'm excited to see Rock in any way on RAW. On the titantron or in the ring I don't care.


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



p862011 said:


> i love rock but does say alot of lame shit
> 
> fruity pebbles lol yeah that is some serious ground breaking insults right there


No.

The Rock doesn't do lame.


> Well since Rock's baby left him, he finds a new place to dwell.
> 
> It's down at the end of jabroni drive at Smackdown Hotel!


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Human Nature said:


> This is pretty awesome.
> Not The Rock coming back again, but bboy and Know You're Roll. This should be a great rivalry. Haha.
> 
> But seriously, I'm excited to see Rock in any way on RAW. On the titantron or in the ring I don't care.




Yes, I am too.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Human Nature said:


> This is pretty awesome.
> Not The Rock coming back again, but bboy and Know You're Roll. This should be a great rivalry. Haha.


It would be like Mr Bean and Vicky Pollard having a rivalry, they are both so fucking stupid. Neither have yet realised "you're" is "you are" and not "your". Guess they haven't reached that stage in school yet.

Anything of the Rock will do me, plus the only way Cena can defend himself is with his "thuganomics" which is quality to watch too. 
I'm hoping for a Cena, Rock and Miz threeway in the next few weeks.


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



tomkim4 said:


> It would be like Mr Bean and Vicky Pollard having a rivalry, they are both so fucking stupid. Neither have yet realised "you're" is "you are" and not "your". Guess they haven't reached that stage in school yet.
> 
> Anything of the Rock will do me, plus the only way Cena can defend himself is with his "thuganomics" which is quality to watch too.
> I'm hoping for a Cena, Rock and Miz threeway in the next few weeks.


And you support Stoke, flick on, long throw.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Near said:


> I would hope so too.
> 
> Even if he doesn't address Cena yet, I feel he should be on every Raw heading up to WrestleMania.


That'll be an overkill. 

It won't give viewers a reason to tune in. The whole mystery of whether The Rock will show up or not will make viewers more intrigued and the less you see The Rock is the more you appreciate him. 

Jeez, I thought people ought to have known that by now.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Know-You're-Roll said:


> No.
> 
> The Rock doesn't do lame.


oh yes rock said plenty of lame shit during the attitude era but his delivery covered it up most of the time i still love the rock but even i can admit it


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



tomkim4 said:


> It would be like Mr Bean and Vicky Pollard having a rivalry, they are both so fucking stupid. Neither have yet realised "you're" is "you are" and not "your". Guess they haven't reached that stage in school yet.
> 
> Anything of the Rock will do me, plus the only way Cena can defend himself is with his "thuganomics" which is quality to watch too.
> I'm hoping for a Cena, Rock and Miz threeway in the next few weeks.


That's why it should be such a great rivalry! Hahaha.

And I don't think Rock will be wrestling again. Unless you mean all three of them on the mic.
If that does happen Miz will look absolutely terrible and fail Mizerably. 
I'm a fan of his, but he wouldn't be able to hold his own against those two.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Human Nature said:


> That's why it should be such a great rivalry! Hahaha.
> 
> And I don't think Rock will be wrestling again. Unless you mean all three of them on the mic.
> If that does happen Miz will look absolutely terrible and fail Mizerably.
> I'm a fan of his, but he wouldn't be able to hold his own against those two.


The Rock would make them both look terrible.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



bboy said:


> I believe he is getting $5-10 million base salary plus bonus based on how much sales they make. So if they get above last years buy rate he gets 10-15% of this.
> 
> Why else do you think he is saying he loves the fans and he is never going back. He has alot to gain from this, he is basically working as a salesman for WWE for the next 5 weeks.


Do everyone a favour and check yourself into the smackdown hotel jabroni! :flip


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> I realise you are trolling as per usual,
> 
> But once again you state something without any evidence or proof, at all.


Everytime someone says something you don't believe it's trolling is it? well then if that is what you call it then fair enough. 

And there is evidence because an insider close to WWE sources stated this in a podcast I heard. I don't know the exact amount that is why I said 5-10 million, that is what he is estimated to earn. Why does that suprise you?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

Damn, just cause his fans are mostly 10 year olds doesn't mean he needs to type like one.


----------



## palmer banana (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

hope so or bringing him back and not doing anything will be a bit point less like to see him back in the ring as well soon but wonder who they'd put his 1st match back against ?


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



bboy said:


> Everytime someone says something you don't believe it's trolling is it? well then if that is what you call it then fair enough.
> 
> And there is evidence because an insider close to WWE sources stated this in a podcast I heard. I don't know the exact amount that is why I said 5-10 million, that is what he is estimated to earn. Why does that suprise you?


Trolololol


----------



## Bluz (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

I believe they mentioned what the rock was being paid on figure 4 radio. I don't recall what or how much it was but it was in the millions I recall.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

[email protected] the rock/Cena groupies trolling each other :lmao


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Know-You're-Roll said:


> And you support Stoke, flick on, long throw.


You obviously don't watch football, young retarded one.



Human Nature said:


> That's why it should be such a great rivalry! Hahaha.
> 
> And I don't think Rock will be wrestling again. Unless you mean all three of them on the mic.
> If that does happen Miz will look absolutely terrible and fail Mizerably.
> I'm a fan of his, but he wouldn't be able to hold his own against those two.


Yeah I mean on the mic and I have confidence Miz can hold his own against them, I think he would be used as a scapegoat for The Rock to take the piss out of anyway, abit like the Big show in the earlier rocky days.


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



tomkim4 said:


> You obviously don't watch football, young retarded one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I mean on the mic and I have confidence Miz can hold his own against them, I think he would be used as a scapegoat for The Rock to take the piss out of anyway, abit like the Big show in the earlier rocky days.


Of course I watch football, Stoke are one of the worst football teams to watch in the league.

Anti football stoke play, all about long throws and flick ons to score goals.

Nasty shitty football.


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

rock you made a mistake getting cenas attention on 2/14/11 and now you will pay a thousand fold at wrestlemania 27


----------



## The-Arena (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

http://www.whosay.com/DwayneJohnson/photos/14018?code=VoBa4z

It's on.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



The-Arena said:


> http://www.whosay.com/DwayneJohnson/photos/14018?code=VoBa4z
> 
> It's on.


so a pre recorded video then.....


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Chicharito said:


> rock you made a mistake getting cenas attention on 2/14/11 and now you will pay a thousand fold at wrestlemania 27


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



The-Arena said:


> http://www.whosay.com/DwayneJohnson/photos/14018?code=VoBa4z
> 
> It's on.



is that the best he's got? :no:


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

*The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



> ...On RAW...my response...


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



bboy said:


> is that the best he's got? :no:


Rock>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cena.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*

wow what a response.....Lame


----------



## Know-You're-Roll (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*

The Rock is so going to own that cunt Cena, btw nice shoes great one.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



The-Arena said:


> http://www.whosay.com/DwayneJohnson/photos/14018?code=VoBa4z
> 
> It's on.





bboy said:


> is that the best he's got? :no:


Umad


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*

The Rocks gonna shine that shoe up real nice and stick it straight up john cenas candy ass! And then hes gonna take his other shoe....shine it up reallll niceeee and stick it straight up bboy's candy ass!


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*

cena will respond with an AA


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*

Shit just got real


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*



bboy said:


> wow what a response.....Lame


But if this situation was in reverse and it was Cena stepping on Rock merchandise you would be marking out.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*

A picture is worth a thousand fuck you's.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*

cena has been demoted to jobber status


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*

In all honesty how many people would bash John Cena if that was his response but i imagine that because it is The Rock it is all good and this is another of example of his greatness, now i'm a HUGE fan of The Rock and always have been but right now in my book John Cena is ahead because of the realism in his promo. I'm sorry but standing on top of some of John Cena's merchandise doesn't make me believe that The Rock is so much better than John Cena or that he will be seen as so superior to John Cena in this sideshow feud.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*



jblvdx said:


> Shit just got real


This! 
I'm pumped about all this! It's so awesome!


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*



dave 1981 said:


> In all honesty how many people would bash John Cena if that was his response but i imagine that because it is The Rock it is all good and this is another of example of his greatness, now i'm a HUGE fan of The Rock and always have been but right now in my book John Cena is ahead because of the realism in his promo. I'm sorry but standing on top of some of John Cena's merchandise doesn't make me believe that The Rock is so much better than John Cena or that he will be seen as so superior to John Cena in this sideshow feud.


 This is just a way to announce hes gonna be on Raw tomorrow, calm down bro.


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*

That was lame. A little rusty with the insults Dwayne?


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*

They can't put Cena face to face with The Rock. Cena's their big money guy now, and if he tried to trade words with Rocky, he'd get _crushed._ Cena said last week that it was a first round knock-out, but it simply wasn't so. I consider myself impartial, I watched the crowd reactions to both, and even though Cena did all right, the response to The Rock was obviously better to anyone without their fan goggles on. They'd have to force a Cena heel turn in order to give him his credibility back, after half the audience cheers Cena, and _all_ of the audience cheers for Rock.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*



Zombiekid29 said:


> That was lame. A little rusty with the insults Dwayne?



Read Below.




AnotherDamnAlias said:


> This is just a way to announce hes gonna be on Raw tomorrow.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*

Made this a couple of minutes ago, forgive me for the crudeness of the design.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

^That would actually be a really cool poster. 
I'm surprised nothing like that has been done. 
It could work with so many people.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

The Rock needs to bring back the Rock concert.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

^Would be classic.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

"This is just a way to announce hes gonna be on Raw tomorrow."

yep! i believe rock going to be on raw 2morrow, i hope Cena and Miz take advantage of Rock drawing power and Promos...this is their chance to show their mic skills by respond to the rock and even having confrontation down the line. 

I hope Cm Punk or especially Sheamus interrupt The Rock tomorrow to get over more and some heat.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Shit really did just get real lol. HE JUST STOOD ON THE CENATION!!!!! Gasp!


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

lol.. People think that's the actual response itself. I'll be watching tomorrow with a big ass bag of popcorn.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

I smell it...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

:lmao @ bboy getting upset.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

im thinking it might be a taped promo airing tomorrow night


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Now we're getting somewhere.

Just bring the build to the actual match (Miz vs. Cena, unless told otherwise), and things will get interesting.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



AnotherDamnAlias said:


>


oh no he didn't


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*



Daesim said:


> They can't put Cena face to face with The Rock. Cena's their big money guy now, and if he tried to trade words with Rocky, he'd get _crushed._ Cena said last week that it was a first round knock-out, but it simply wasn't so. I consider myself impartial, I watched the crowd reactions to both, and even though Cena did all right, *the response to The Rock was obviously better to anyone without their fan goggles on*. They'd have to force a Cena heel turn in order to give him his credibility back, after half the audience cheers Cena, and _all_ of the audience cheers for Rock.



Umm, duh!!! plus don't forget that it was Rock's homecoming as well.

Anyways, can't wait for this ! Anything related to the Rock-Cena feud makes me happy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



AnotherDamnAlias said:


>


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Anyone find it odd that The Rock has a bunch of John Cena stuff?


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*



Zombiekid29 said:


> That was lame. A little rusty with the insults Dwayne?


how the hell else you would send out a quick and easy picture to get people excited and stir the the buzz in the wrestling world, genius?
*
this simple pic is going to draw insane ratings.*



dave 1981 said:


> In all honesty how many people would bash John Cena if that was his response but i imagine that because it is The Rock it is all good and this is another of example of his greatness, now i'm a HUGE fan of The Rock and always have been but right now in my book John Cena is ahead because of the realism in his promo. I'm sorry but standing on top of some of John Cena's merchandise doesn't make me believe that The Rock is so much better than John Cena or that he will be seen as so superior to John Cena in this sideshow feud.


the rock would dummy him...wouldnt even be close...i dont get why vince would allow this to happen to his top star, but im sure wwe will be better for it after all is said and done..and rock puts over a few ppl (and not necessarily just by wrestling them)...

cena lyed out an entire preplanned promo on bashing dwayne johnsons movie career...more specifically his 2 or 3 flops (which every fucking actor has when embarking on an ating career) and started calling him homosexual and shit..i didnt find it clever...rather pretty sad that cena can only respond by using a delivery channel from two gimmicks ago...


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

He just stood on the justin bieber of WWE merchandise hell will break loose, and bboy will explode into purple confetti


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



TNAwesomeness said:


> Anyone find it odd that The Rock has a bunch of John Cena stuff?


:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Smoogle said:


> He just stood on the justin bieber of WWE merchandise hell will break loose, and bboy will explode into purple confetti


:lmao


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Now this is how you make a statement. I'm definitely watching Raw to see another verbal smackdown come Cena's way. The Rock has the boot on Cenation's neck.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Smoogle said:


> He just stood on the justin bieber of WWE merchandise hell will break loose, and bboy will explode into purple confetti


LMFAO


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Smoogle said:


> He just stood on the justin bieber of WWE merchandise hell will break loose, and bboy will explode into purple confetti


LOL EPIC


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Can't wait till tomorrow.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

^Aw, where did that picture go you had just posted? It was pretty awesome. Haha.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

As Erinest the Cat Miller use to say "Somebody call Cena's mama!!!"


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Smoogle said:


> He just stood on the justin bieber of WWE merchandise hell will break loose, and bboy will explode into purple confetti


LOL!!


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

This feud has been the best thing in years, I'm excited for this promo.

Most women and hicks will back the Rock no matter what happens, Cena can never win a face to face showdown.

That said, Cena ethered the Rock on Monday, SONNED THE FUCK out of him and you get dudes on here who are supposed "smart" fans still unable to admit it.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



bboy said:


> wow what a response.....Lame


LOL I can't get enough of this guy.



Smoogle said:


> He just stood on the justin bieber of WWE merchandise hell will break loose, and bboy will explode into purple confetti


LMAO Rep coming your way.


Can we all just announced that *bboy* is the top Heel on this forum towards The Rock loyal fans? lol


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*



dave 1981 said:


> In all honesty how many people would bash John Cena if that was his response but i imagine that because it is The Rock it is all good and this is another of example of his greatness, now i'm a HUGE fan of The Rock and always have been but right now in my book John Cena is ahead because of the realism in his promo. I'm sorry but standing on top of some of John Cena's merchandise doesn't make me believe that The Rock is so much better than John Cena or that he will be seen as so superior to John Cena in this sideshow feud.


You been coming here everyday crying and whining about the Rock and cheerleading Cena as if you were some kind of undercover homosexual..the Rock is the Rock. He's always been a certain way. John Cena had to come out last week in a gimmick he abandoned once he became a main event star. That's the facts. That's undebatable. John Cena is FUCKING LAME. Always has been. While dudes were marking for that hick in 2003 and 2004, I was cheering Eddie on because he was the one with the true best gimmick going during that timeframe. Now..you trying to spit on a legend like the Rock so you mark out for a fake Vanilla Ice wannabe? Disgusting.




> That said, Cena ethered the Rock on Monday, SONNED THE FUCK out of him and you get dudes on here who are supposed "smart" fans still unable to admit it.


Sonned him? Sounded like jealousy of his success and wanting him to lick his balls, which is a Shawn Michaels trait. Hopefully he can come better when the Rock puts this lame son of a bitch in the place that always his..at his feet.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*



Nexus One said:


> Sonned him? Sounded like jealousy of his success and wanting him to lick his balls, which is a Shawn Michaels trait. Hopefully he can come better when the Rock puts this lame son of a bitch in the place that always his..at his feet.


Rock will get loud Cena sucks going in any type of faceoff, that's a given but as far as what he's saying in his promo going at Cena it remains to be seen. Rock's first promo wasn't putting anyone in their place as far as content. Most hicks and women will back him no matter what but I need to see better material than Barnie's anus and fruity pebbles.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> But if this situation was in reverse and it was Cena stepping on Rock merchandise you would be marking out.


So true.

The Rock's return gets better and better. This guy knows what to bring and consistently does it. A true wrestling great. 

WWE is f'n lucky he came back. Without him WM was in dire trouble.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

you people saying "wow rock is so lame" are stupid and ugly and have no friends, obviously he's not going to go all out on FACEBOOK, if he were to go all out and rip into Cena he'd do it live on television.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



SummerLove said:


> you people saying "wow rock is so lame" are stupid and ugly and have no friends


QFT! :lmao :lmao :lmao jk


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Rocky... on Raw you should have a rebuttal about John Cena's movie references by saying... "John Cena all your movies combined couldn't even touch my Tooth Fairy or Doom by itself in the box office" in The Rocks words. The reason why John Cena is so "loyal" to the WWE is because if he waned to leave wrestling and go hollywood.... his gross salary wouldn't even be 1/4th of what The Rock makes... Legendary? lol...was that even in the Movie Theatres?

:gun:


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



SummerLove said:


> you people saying "wow rock is so lame" are stupid,obviously he's not going to go all out on FACEBOOK, if he were to go all out and rip into Cena he'd do it live on television.


I agree!


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Rock didnt impress me as much as Cena did with his response. Sure Cena went back and pulled out an old gimmic for a minute but so what. I will admit though, I am completely rooting for Rock on this one. Hopefully he'll come at Cena a bit harder tomorrow night.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

I am all in favor of this verbal war Rock and Cena have going on but this is over the line Rocky!! You have lost a fan today.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Rock vs Cena on the mic is like the Terminator fighting a Puddy from Power Rangers.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> I am all in favor of this verbal war Rock and Cena have going on but this is over the line Rocky!! You have lost a fan today.


lol taking this way too serious.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Bleeding_Walls said:


> Rock vs Cena on the mic is like the Terminator fighting a Puddy from Power Rangers.












Power Rangers FTW!


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



SummerLove said:


> you people saying "wow rock is so lame" are stupid and ugly and have no friends, obviously he's not going to go all out on FACEBOOK, if he were to go all out and rip into Cena he'd do it live on television.


Yeah someones social status and looks definitely determines there opinion on the Rock


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Echlius said:


> Yeah someones social status and looks definitely determines there opinion on the Rock


It's true. Another weird fact is that all John Morrison fans smell like peanut butter.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> I am all in favor of this verbal war Rock and Cena have going on but this is over the line Rocky!! You have lost a fan today.


They're gonna love this on the other side. LMAO!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> I am all in favor of this verbal war Rock and Cena have going on but this is over the line Rocky!! You have lost a fan today.


What is so over the line about this??,Cena tweeted....."CeNation. Just got back from South America. Holy casserole it was magical. I heard a rumor that the Rock's camp was pretty peeved at what I said on Mon. I think he may have something planned for tomorrow. I cannot wait".

This is pretty much a work!!(most likely),I'll still be surprised IF Rock actually does shows up on Raw tomorrow though since I just expected him to wait till Mania!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Echlius said:


> Yeah someones social status and looks definitely determines there opinion on the Rock


"There" opinion? Get the fuck out.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*










Fuckin Yes! Thanks WWE, I believe there is no way to fuck this Cena / Rock thing up.


And *bboy*, lame??

Not a chance.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



SummerLove said:


> "There" opinion? Get the fuck out.


One mistake, that clearly negates the moronic argument. Do you actually have something worthwhile to argue of how looks and social status contributes to an opinion or are you just going to avoid it because of a grammatical error?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Perhaps Rock vs Cena won't happen at this WM,But maybe Rock will be special ref for Cena vs Miz!?!?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Echlius said:


> One mistake, that clearly negates the moronic argument. Good job ignoring the entire point.


You obviously didn't get the CM Punk reference. "You're stupid, ugly, and have no friends" is what CM Punk said to a fan during a Smackdown tour.

Oh, and I see you made sure to write your response using proper grammar this time. Good job.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



SummerLove said:


> You obviously didn't get the CM Punk reference. "You're stupid, ugly, and have no friends" is what CM Punk said to a fan during a Smackdown tour.
> 
> Oh, and I see you made sure to write your response using proper grammar this time. Good job.



How the hell did i actually miss that haha, sorry for jumping at it then, well played haha.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Damn, here's hoping Rock as the host of Mania gives Cena a rock bottom during his match with Miz, causing him to lose. I never ever in my life thought I'd want to see Miz win a main event at Mania, but I'll be damn.

Cena's promo was decent at best. He had to revert to his washed up Vanilla Ice persona to even do a half way decent promo. But mostly, all he did was basically call the Rock gay in about five different ways. Just saying the same thing over and over, making it rhyme a bit.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Adramelech said:


> Chance of prerecorded message on the Titantron: High


Yeah, most likely. He's done it twice before. Once for the Umaga/Lashley match at WM23 and the other for SD!'s 10th anniversary show.

We can hope though.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

Recorded or live,it will be epic.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

iamloco724 said:


> im thinking it might be a taped promo airing tomorrow night


This.

Also, people really don't get metaphorical imagery. LOL at people thinking THAT is this response.


----------



## gaychild (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Simple but yet powerful comeback.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



bboy said:


> Didn't realise rock come up with the word damn. Here I was thinking damn was around way before rock's time and you go and correct me and tell me it was rock who added the word to the vocabulary.
> 
> 
> 
> typical rock fan. Delusional or quite thick. I tend to think most rock fans are delusional but this know you're ROLL guy looks like he could possibly be a mixture of both.


he wasn't talking about the word "damn", he's saying that you called out a guy for spelling "role", as "roll", then you proceeded to type "know *you're* role" DOUBLE fuckin fail jesus christ boys.

NO YOU ARE ROLL!!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Mr. Blonde said:


> Damn, here's hoping Rock as the host of Mania gives Cena a rock bottom during his match with Miz, causing him to lose. I never ever in my life thought I'd want to see Miz win a main event at Mania, but I'll be damn.
> 
> Cena's promo was decent at best. He had to revert to his washed up Vanilla Ice persona to even do a half way decent promo. But mostly, all he did was basically call the Rock gay in about five different ways. Just saying the same thing over and over, making it rhyme a bit.


this.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

WWEs hyping it up big over Twitter. He should be there live.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

It's gonna be on like Donkey Kong tonight on RAW!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

AA Time!!!

Word Life!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Damn, cant wait for Raw.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Forget The Rock vs John Cena, i wanna see The Rock vs bboy


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



SummerLove said:


> you people saying "wow rock is so lame" are stupid and ugly and have no friends, obviously he's not going to go all out on FACEBOOK, if he were to go all out and rip into Cena he'd do it live on television.


I am not trying to pick sides, but I read this post and could not stop laughing.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Extreme Angel said:


> AA Time!!!
> 
> Word Life!


Random. But when is the last time Cena has actually said Word life.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Can't wait for Raw!!! If Rock will confront Cena in the ring, it'd better be non-PG confrontation, these guys need to be set loose to deliver epic confrontation.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Rock's gonna kick Cena's ass. Can't wait.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Honestly, I dont want The Rock and Cena to be face to face just yet. Save it until the Raw after Wrestlemania imo. Where they once and for all settle it on the mic, and what happened at Wrestlemania. It would be so big, much bigger then now.

Milk it just a little bit more. A "satellite" feed with The Rock will do.


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

But what will The Rock say about Cena? What can he mention without going overboard? Obviously he can't state the things that a lot of fans hate about the guy.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



JasonLives said:


> Honestly, I dont want The Rock and Cena to be face to face just yet. Save it until the Raw after Wrestlemania imo. Where they once and for all settle it on the mic, and what happened at Wrestlemania. It would be so big, much bigger then now.
> 
> Milk it just a little bit more. A "satellite" feed with The Rock will do.


Agreed! It will be even more amazing this way.
And would be nice to have Rock after Mania still.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Shine that up real nice rock and shut it down cena throat. Now I'm excited for raw tomorrow. It should be good the rock and cena encounter. And finally some mic work between trips and taker. Road to wrestlemania is looking pretty good


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Can't wait until Monday. It will probably be taped since they don't want a Cena/Rock face-to-face before WM.


Still hilarious to see the fanatical Rock fan base not give Cena any credit. It's ok guys, yes, The Rock is better at promos, not need to lick his balls and be oblivious to anyone else being good as a result.


----------



## Three_I's (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

As much as I disagree with pretty much EVERYTHING bboy says on here...man, for some reason I laugh everytime. I only wish he was on my side when it comes to the Rock. Know-You're-Roll would be a shitty ambassador for Rock fans.


----------



## Leeleemu (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

This feud not only interests me because of the actual feud between The Rock and Cena but because of peoples different opinions on the two guys first two promo's against each other. First off, I just want to state I was always a huge Rock fan and I'm probably now one of the few older male wrestling fan who actually likes John Cena. But its hard to say who has the edge in this promo battle at the moment. Firstly they have both yet to actually interact with one another and secondly what can these guys do with the "PG" crap we still have going on. I detested Cena's rapper gimmick and really it was the "PG" switch that toned that gimmick down into the superman gimmick we have now.

Now on to the first shots they both had, The Rocks "you cant see me, I can see you" was gold, it had me laughing but I dont know why people are completely humping his promo ability as though no one can compete. Has anyone been watching CM Punk and The Miz this year, their stuff on the mic has been incredible. Moving to Cena's promo last week, sure he brought back that horrendous gimmick but I have to say, who can disagree with him when he mentions that the Rock left the WWE and barely gave anything back.

People need to remember, unlike Austin, The Rock has shunned the WWE for a few years now and one can only assume he reached out to Vince this time to actually get some credit back, his switch to Hollywood has quite seriously been a nightmare, fine hes made millions and his upcoming Fast and Furious movie should be cool, but I was fully behind Cena when he mentioned that no one has seen The Rock in years in the WWE because its true.

However, although Cena made some good points, how can he judge The Rock's film career, his own has barely been incredible. Anyway, interesting to see how it will go tonight, I'm hoping they have got Barney the dinosaur in to be rock bottomed.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*



jblvdx said:


> Shit just got real


Indeed it fucking did.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

A simple and effective image but just an image. Reading too much into things is the IWC way but it matters little in terms of the feud itself.

I would prefer for Cena and Rock not to meet face to face tonight either. Would prefer for Rock to interrupt Cena and The Miz via satellite feed. 

I don't swallow the argument that Cena going back to his rap gimmick somehow makes his promo crap, it was a smart move that resonated with the crowd. The Rock is clearly better on the mic but fair play to Cena for pulling it out last week.


----------



## Leeleemu (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

I think Cena has an advantage in terms of his ability to put lots of intensity into his promo's. Because of The Rocks gimmick, I feel full on intensity and passion is something he cant bring to the table in terms of promoing which is why Cena really needs to hammer home with this "I'm here every night" angle. This way, both guys will not lose fans.


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

John Cena is going to get buried if he ever faces Undertaker in a buried alive match.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Agent17 said:


> But what will The Rock say about Cena? What can he mention without going overboard? Obviously he can't state the things that a lot of fans hate about the guy.


Actually he can say whatever he wants..he's the Rock. [email protected]"can'te state what fans hate about the guy". WTF. LMAO!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

In the pic,all you see is a boot!You don't actually see the Rock and just cause he posted it don't mean it's all him......these guys could be in character or something and there's a high chance of this being a work.

Cena posted about Rock maybe appearing at Raw and then this,It could all be connected for the storyline!"Cena even said"BTW,Miz your still a dewsh"and so why involve Miz IF it was all personal in real life??


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

In Rock's pic,All you see is a boot!You don't actually see the Rock and just cause he posted it don't mean it's all him......these guys could be in character or something and there's a high chance of this being a work.

Cena posted about Rock maybe appearing at Raw and then this,It could all be connected for the storyline!"Cena even said"BTW,Miz your still a dewsh"and so why involve Miz IF it was all personal in real life??


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Louie85TX said:


> In Rock's pic,All you see is a boot!You don't actually see the Rock and just cause he posted it don't mean it's all him......these guys could be in character or something and there's a high chance of this being a work.
> 
> Cena posted about Rock maybe appearing at Raw and then this,It could all be connected for the storyline!"Cena even said"BTW,Miz your still a dewsh"and so why involve Miz IF it was all personal in real life??


Well John Cena is never serious...he just SUCKS.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



> but I have to say, who can disagree with him when he mentions that the Rock left the WWE and barely gave anything back


Well the Rock can shoot and tell everyone EXACTLY why he wasn't there for 7 years..which is what everyone would hate to hear LIVE on television because it would make the WWE company look like idiots and petty children. And the Rock made more stars from 2002-2003 than John Cena has ever or will ever do. He's just not part of that equation. Never forget that Cena is where he is because Lesnar quit on the company.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

I was looking at people's comments on FB about Rock's pic on his response to Cena for tomorrow and there saying he's immature/he sucks/crossed the line and other BS,But I think there just taking it too serious or something.....Doubt there actually feuding!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

I was looking at people's comments on FB about Rock's pic and there saying he's immature/he sucks/crossed the line and other BS,But I think there just taking it too serious or something.....Doubt there actually feuding!


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Louie85TX said:


> I was looking at people's comments on FB about Rock's pic and there saying he's immature/he sucks/crossed the line and other BS,But I think there just taking it too serious or something.....Doubt there actually feuding!



Once again wrestling fans showing they are the dumbest pieces of something you can ever come across. Ever heard of building up WM and The Rock's return.


----------



## Datrojan (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



SarcasmoBlaster said:


> I am all in favor of this verbal war Rock and Cena have going on but this is over the line Rocky!! You have lost a fan today.


HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!

Let me guess...

It's still real to you damnit!!!


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*



Nexus One said:


> You been coming here everyday crying and whining about the Rock and cheerleading Cena as if you were some kind of undercover homosexual..the Rock is the Rock. He's always been a certain way. John Cena had to come out last week in a gimmick he abandoned once he became a main event star. That's the facts. That's undebatable. John Cena is FUCKING LAME. Always has been. While dudes were marking for that hick in 2003 and 2004, I was cheering Eddie on because he was the one with the true best gimmick going during that timeframe. Now..you trying to spit on a legend like the Rock so you mark out for a fake Vanilla Ice wannabe? Disgusting.


Cena owned the Rock.I though Rock gave a mediocre promo which is heavily over-rated.I am guy who marked for the Rock & hated Cena's stale character in the last few years.But Cena even with 1/10th of the charisma of the Rock owned & made him look completely lame.

Rock came back & talked trash on the FACE OF THE WWE,which was completely un-necessary & Cena owning him was necessary.


> Sonned him? Sounded like jealousy of his success and wanting him to lick his balls, which is a Shawn Michaels trait. Hopefully he can come better when the Rock puts this lame son of a bitch in the place that always his..at his feet.


Brining in Shawn into this is retarded & moronic.Cena was supposed to reply to him & ripping on to retarded movies like tooth fairy was the only way to go.

The Rock is the Rock,a legend in his own right.Belittling others just to put over the Rock is stupid because Rock walks down MOST TOP 10 lists of Pro-Wrestling superstars of all times.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

lolat people thinking this is his reply, its just advertising the fact he'l be on Raw tonight.

Also, Bboy....lol.

I know he's a troll, but its still funny watching him get angry at Cena being dissed.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Nexus One said:


> Well the Rock can shoot and tell everyone EXACTLY why he wasn't there for 7 years..which is what everyone would hate to hear LIVE on television because it would make the WWE company look like idiots and petty children. And the Rock made more stars from 2002-2003 than John Cena has ever or will ever do. He's just not part of that equation. Never forget that Cena is where he is because Lesnar quit on the company.


Really???Who else other than Godberf & Lesnar did Rock actually REALLY put over in 2002-03.

Cena definitely has NOT put enough people over for sure but is in WWE for the long haul & has another full decade -> 10 ODD years to put people over.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Nexus One said:


> Actually he can say whatever he wants..he's the Rock. [email protected]"can'te state what fans hate about the guy". WTF. LMAO!


Similarly Cena can rip into moronic movies like Tooth fairy & can put over a section of the fans views who felt deserted by the ROCK.

As a matter of fact Cena as the face of WWE(nomatter how good or crappy he is) has more right to criticize a past superstar leaving the business than a past superstar coming back & trashing the PRESENT superstar.


----------



## Datrojan (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*



Mr.S said:


> Cena owned the Rock.I though Rock gave a mediocre promo which is heavily over-rated.I am guy who marked for the Rock & hated Cena's stale character in the last few years.But Cena even with 1/10th of the charisma of the Rock owned & made him look completely lame.
> 
> Rock came back & talked trash on the FACE OF THE WWE,which was completely un-necessary & Cena owning him was necessary.
> 
> ...



And none of this would have happened if Cena wasn't such a coward and talked crap about the Rock when he left the WWE. 

I don't look at Cena as the Face of the WWE. He is one man, and the Rock just so happens to be a greater man. 

And in the name of logical thinking stop running around here saying that Cena owned the Rock with that fake "word life, thugganomics crap". No one was amazed by that but a few select 12 years who have never heard foul language.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Something like what The Rock done on Hogan via the tron and I mark out so hard

Or another Rock concert but not sure if that will work when the Rock isnt a heel


----------



## Datrojan (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Mr.S said:


> Similarly Cena can rip into moronic movies like Tooth fairy & can put over a section of the fans views who felt deserted by the ROCK.
> *
> As a matter of fact Cena as the face of WWE(nomatter how good or crappy he is) has more right to criticize a past superstar leaving the business than a past superstar coming back & trashing the PRESENT superstar*.



He should not be running his mouth about legends. The Rock is what you call a made man. And since the Rock wasn't talking trash about him, Cena shouldn't have talked trash about the Rock. And you have something to say, don't do it it behind someones back.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

I think he will show up in person, I remember reading a report about him having one more scheduled/planned appearance before Mania.


----------



## John-Morrison™ (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

A feud which is working well off the show too!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

They are building this up nicely, can't wait to see The Rock tonight.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

*Can't wait *


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

*This is exciting.*


----------



## steelsteps (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......*

wow, cena just got phased!!


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

To be honest, I'm excited, but I want a face to face confrontation. If they hold off on a massive confrontation until 'Mania, I have a feeling it will feel rushed, due to Cena about to have/already having had a match with The Miz.

By the way, as epic as this is, Miz/Cena actually needs some hype to.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

No one really gives a fuck about miz right now , they'll just hype this rock and cena tension for the next few weeks and the miz is just their to defend the belt lmao


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Mr.S said:


> Really???Who else other than Godberf & Lesnar did Rock actually REALLY put over in 2002-03.
> 
> Cena definitely has NOT put enough people over for sure but is in WWE for the long haul & has another full decade -> 10 ODD years to put people over.


Cena has never put anyone over.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

fpalm

Some people are just plain stupid. That picture wasn't his whole response. It's obviously an indicator to look out for him on RAW tonight.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

OMG THATS STINGS BOOT

ROCKS BRINGING STING WITH HIM TO RAW, MARKING OUT


----------



## Rockstar1 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



peowulf said:


> Cena has never put anyone over.


Yeah and people still talk about Triple H beeing the man with the shovel and he really put people over, people who were/are some of the best stars in WWE. (Orton, Batista, Cena) whereas Cena has always burried his opponents.

ON topic: I doubt The Rock will make an appearance tonight. I would LOVE IT if he does though. We can only hope.


----------



## heroswelcome1111 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

The thing that I find funny is the people want Cena to turn heel and go back to his thug mentality.... but then when he does, he gets ripped for it, I actually feel sorry for him, if he wasnt being forced by the fans to try and fill Austins or Rocks shoes and realized they are gone and Cena is Cena and if you dont like Cena change the channel....


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Lol @ the the first page of responses where it's just Rock and Cena marks calling each other names :')


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

People shouldn't be comparing Rock + Cena's promos. Rock came back, had the audience in the palm of his hands for 25 minutes and owned Michael Cole, Cena, and to a lesser extent The Miz and the WWE in general.

Cena came back and did nothing but insult Dwayne Johnson's acting career. 

Rock has put several people. He put over Angle, Jericho, Brock Lesnar, Hurricane(!) and Goldberg. On the mic he also returned and out over Eugene and Christian.

Note, when was the last time the top face in the company put over a young heel CLEANLY for the WWE title? You probably have to go back to Benoit vs Orton, and Benoit wasn't really the main guy in the company nor was Orton a rookie like Lesnar was.

Cena has put over Edge...and that's it. Cena has only lost cleanly to HHH and Randy Orton in the last few years (but he beat HHH at WM) and Orton was actually more popular than Cena at that time.

Scary thing is, as I've said before, Rock won't even be at his best, i.e in 1999 or 03.

For the record I don't hate Cena. He just doesn't compare to The Rock and that's not his fault, some are simply better than others.


----------



## fourmbegginer (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

more rock love anyway rock would never be man enough to fight cena so who cares


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



fourmbegginer said:


> more rock love anyway rock would never be man enough to fight cena so who cares


What are you talking about?


----------



## fourmbegginer (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



bboy said:


> Rock ain't gonna be there in person, it is most likely to be a lame pre-recorded message where he shouts his nursery rhymes


EXCATELY Cena the real peoples champ the only pre recorded shit he made was when they got stuck in europe last year


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

LOL at this thread


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Leeleemu said:


> I think Cena has an advantage in terms of his ability to put lots of intensity into his promo's. Because of The Rocks gimmick, I feel full on intensity and passion is something he cant bring to the table in terms of promoing which is why Cena really needs to hammer home with this "I'm here every night" angle. This way, both guys will not lose fans.



Rock has plenty of intensity and Passion in his promos. He can pull that off if needed. See his Wrestlemania xix promo or his promo when he came back after Austin Walked out.



Mr.S said:


> Similarly Cena can rip into moronic movies like Tooth fairy & can put over a section of the fans views who felt deserted by the ROCK.
> 
> As a matter of fact Cena as the face of WWE(nomatter how good or crappy he is) has more right to criticize a past superstar leaving the business than a past superstar coming back & trashing the PRESENT superstar.


Tooth Fairy Wasn't Moronic. It did pretty good at the box office and it was a great movie for its demographic. It may be moronic to you because it didn't appeal to you but you cant speak for that entire demographic, who Im sure enjoyed it.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



fourmbegginer said:


> Cena is the leader of the cenation


Fixed.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*cena tweets his response to the rocks foot lol*

JohnCena CeNation. Woke up to see what looks like rocks foot crushing the words Hustle Loyalty and Respect. Yep...that sounds like the rock alright


----------



## GJ25 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Cena responds to rocks tweet*

Cena posted 20 mins ago



> JohnCena John Cena
> CeNation. Woke up to see what looks like rocks foot crushing the words Hustle Loyalty and Respect. Yep...that sounds like the rock alright


looks like things are heating up. I just hope its actually leading to something


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Cena responds to rocks tweet*

What time does this dude go to bed? Hahaha. 
He didn't see it when Rock posted it at first? Hahahaha

Tonight shall be entertaining!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

So it's now the Cena vs The Rock at Wrestlemania? Tragic 

Who cares about the WWE Championship right? They need to be building up Cena vs The Miz


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

This is your life with the Rock featuring John Cena plz.


----------



## GJ25 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Cena responds to rocks tweet*

Something BIG has to happen tonight so as to not lose momentum for mania, in the last 2 weeks we have had a returning HHH, taker and the rock they cant slow it down now...

i hope!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Cena responds to rocks tweet*

Ooooooooh, bitchy!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Cena responds to rocks tweet*


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Cena responds to rocks tweet*

John Cena REALLY fucking SUCKS....once this is over and he's certified lame again, alot of people are gonna be looking REALLY stupid marking out for this idiot. Can already picture the post WM promo..."Just like the last 5 years, The CHAMP IS HERE!". Horrible.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Rock has plenty of intensity and Passion in his promos. He can pull that off if needed. See his Wrestlemania xix promo or his promo when he came back after Austin Walked out.
> 
> 
> 
> Tooth Fairy Wasn't Moronic. It did pretty good at the box office and it was a great movie for its demographic. It may be moronic to you because it didn't appeal to you but you cant speak for that entire demographic, who Im sure enjoyed it.


Don't take that troll's bait, man. The guy said John Cena can put more intensity in his promos than the Rock. That about says it all.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Cena responds to rocks tweet*

I still think this is just gonna end up with Rock raising Cena's hand at WrestleMania after hitting a Rock Bottom on Miz. You have no idea how much I want to be proved wrong on that. They have an opportunity to do something so epic here. If they tease a confrontation for Mania, they could do their biggest buy rate in years.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Cena responds to rocks tweet*

I bet Rock doesn't even turn up tonight. Just being tough behind a computer.


----------



## GJ25 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Cena responds to rocks tweet*

I would love it if rocky was on raw tonight but i recon it will be a "live satelitte" feed


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Cena responds to rocks tweet*

I wonder where rock got that cena gear. Like if wwe headquaters shipped it to him or what. Imagine the look on the sale persons face seeing the rock come buy a bunch of cena gear.


----------



## GuysIKnowKungFu (Nov 26, 2010)

*Re: Cena responds to rocks tweet*

Really good war of words going on just now, love the fact that Cena is holding his own at the moment, I suppose he has got a team of writers behind him who will NOT make him look bad under any circumstances...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Cena responds to rocks tweet*



bboy said:


> I bet Rock doesn't even turn up tonight. Just being tough behind a computer.


bboy.... shut the fuck up


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Cena responds to rocks tweet*

this match should be just Rock vs Cena, nothing against the Miz, just this needs to happen


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Cant wait for RAW now...its gonna be electrifying!!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*

Everything a guy stands for is right under your foot and in a way kind of sums up their rivalry(If you even wanna call it that)..Rock/Cena to me is a very different rivarly or clash than ever before because it's more of different era's clashing and the disdain between the two era's and in a way the fans of both era's..The pic in a way symbolizes that, I mean that's about as strong of a photo response statement I think I've ever seen..


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

I cant wait Rock is so going to kick Cena's ass


----------



## txdave37 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



HeatWave said:


> Everything a guy stands for is right under your foot and in a way kind of sums up their rivalry(If you even wanna call it that)..Rock/Cena to me is a very different rivarly or clash than ever before because it's more of different era's clashing and the disdain between the two era's and in a way the fans of both era's..The pic in a way symbolizes that, I mean that's about as strong of a photo response statement I think I've ever seen..


Well Said. I'm still in awe. Who would have thought a month ago that we would be talking about Rock vs Cena, and Nexus would be barely worth mentioning?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

The Rock responded with a photo of his foot crushing Cena's merchandise lol omg I cant wait for him to kick Cena's ass


----------



## Rockstar1 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



fourmbegginer said:


> EXCATELY Cena the real peoples champ the only pre recorded shit he made was when they got stuck in europe last year


I wonder what's with all the Cena marks and fail at spelling.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*

would it be fair to say The Rock will be on Raw in spirit?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Rockstar1 said:


> I wonder what's with all the Cena marks and fail at spelling.


They're still in high school.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: the rock will be on raw in some form tomorrow*



Nexus One said:


> They're still in high school.


Elementary school.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

The Rock is burying Cena because hes come back to take over the WWE.............well a guy can dream but this is still a very nice rivalry building up.
I think Rock could be heel but people will still boo Cena no matter what so he should definitely salvage whats left of his credibility and try to turn heel.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

The Rock > Cena 

always has been and always will be.


----------



## 1chiban (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I agree with Leeleemu's praise for Punk and Miz on the mic. However, while I do think The Rock is better, it must be said that he probably would not be regarded as being SO good on the mic without his series of good catchphrases. Everyone likes a good catchphrase!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

The Rock is gonna turn heel..tonight.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Nexus One said:


> The Rock is gonna turn heel..tonight.


Nah.


----------



## Nikko2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Cena is cool but I personally would like to see the Rock beat his ass a little.  the good ole days when wrestling events actually HAD build up.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Nexus One said:


> The Rock is gonna turn heel..tonight.


He'd probably get cheered even louder in that case as the heel Rock is seen as more 'cool' and even mroe anti-Cena, especially if it's Hollywood Rock.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

(not sure if this has been posted yet), Cena tweets more on The Rock...

CeNation. Woke up to see what looks like rocks foot crushing the words Hustle Loyalty and Respect. Yep...that sounds like the rock alright 
about 3 hours ago via TweetCaster


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



D17 said:


> (not sure if this has been posted yet), Cena tweets more on The Rock...
> 
> CeNation. Woke up to see what looks like rocks foot crushing the words Hustle Loyalty and Respect. Yep...that sounds like the rock alright
> about 3 hours ago via TweetCaster










lmao, i think it's safe to say that


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Optikk said:


> This is your life with the Rock featuring John Cena plz.


Holy crap. BEST. SEGMENT. EVER! If this happened it would own so damn hard. But yeah, all this Cena marks vs Rock marks stuff is retarded. Still entertaining as hell though. bboy > WF lol.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

No point in a Cena/Rock fued if they're not going to battle it out in the ring. They've got to be planning a Rock/Cena match in the future... although it may not be the near future.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The Rock responds.......on RAW tomorrow*



Leeleemu said:


> I think Cena has an advantage in terms of his ability to put lots of intensity into his promo's. Because of The Rocks gimmick, I feel full on intensity and passion is something he cant bring to the table in terms of promoing which is why Cena really needs to hammer home with this "I'm here every night" angle. This way, both guys will not lose fans.


I disagree, watch his promo from June of 2002 after Austin walked out. IMO, he is far more believable on the mic then Cena, whom to me even when he is intense he sounds so forced.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Its gonna be another mark out moment Rock being on Raw tonight


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Ok so anyone wanna help me...I need a stream to RAW tonight, and im in the uk so what time does it air? 1am/2am?

Help will be much appreciated.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I hope tonight the rock shows up and doesn't have a prerecorded video. It would make for better tv for a face to face encounter leading up to the biggest stage of them all wrestlemania. Where the rock hopefully rock bottoms cena and let's the miz retain his belt. Would be epic and this forum would be up in arms


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Where's the analysis of the shoe size? Also, can it be Sting when there's clearly a shadow? The sun is hitting him! Where's the nighttime rain?!


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



AnotherDamnAlias said:


> Ok so anyone wanna help me...I need a stream to RAW tonight, and im in the uk so what time does it air? 1am/2am?
> 
> Help will be much appreciated.


SkySports 3 at 02:00 AM.
Better take some sleeping pills tho, if you're going to be marking out like a bitch you won't get to sleep afterwords Too much adrenline going through you.


----------



## Fenny2288 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



DesolationRow said:


> Where's the analysis of the shoe size? Also, can it be Sting when there's clearly a shadow? The sun is hitting him! Where's the nighttime rain?!


Well if you look close enough you can see a tiny scuff mark on the boot. This clearly means that Hornswoggle is the Anonymous Raw GM. Also if you look at the hat you will notice that the face of Cena is under the boot. This could mean one of two things, either Cena has an extra toe on his left foot. Or it could mean that Jesse Ventura is returning to take on Kane in an all out brawl! The necklace in the pic clearly represents that The Godfather is going to come back and possibly pimp train it out and make Cena his bitch also. That however is unlikely.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



D17 said:


> SkySports 3 at 02:00 AM.
> Better take some sleeping pills tho, if you're going to be marking out like a bitch you won't get to sleep afterwords Too much adrenline going through you.


I dont have Sky Sports anymore! :no: The only reason I am here is for The Rock lol

Im in need of a stream...


----------



## CmanD (May 15, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Someone said Cena can only hang with Rock just by rapping, i think the hole think was just a way of using his old gimmick(we all know, fans around the world asked for that gimmick) and somehow explain why he says things not PG.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I hope The Rock shows up tonight, nothing pre recorded. (Tho it would still be good)\

Shows his face, cena comes out and The Rock not only owns him on the mic, but also Rock bottoms him.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

John Cena on Twitter is teasing a Rock/Cena face off on Raw:

asherz92
@JohnCena Will I see a Rock-Cena face off tonight?
7 hours ago 

John Cena
@asherz92 maybe we will. Its in buffalo. Ill be there. We will see if dwayne can fit it into his sched.
7 hours ago via TweetCaster


----------



## Juan Cena (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I reckon the Rock would own Cena so hard if there was a face to face and creative know this so there wont be a confrontation like that until mania meaning the appearance tonight is more likely going to be a recording or live satellite feed. I think the only way to build this is to keep them separate until they have a final showdown (of sorts) at mania to stop the feud losing momentum.


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Starbuck said:


> Holy crap. BEST. SEGMENT. EVER! If this happened it would own so damn hard. But yeah, all this Cena marks vs Rock marks stuff is retarded. Still entertaining as hell though. bboy > WF lol.


Yep, blind Rock and Cena marks are SO annoying. Anyways, as a mark of both of them, I'm enjoying my dream feud right now. The real winner is me , the fan. Can't wait for tonight.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

LOL, tons of Rock fans in this thread are reaching BBoy's level of love for Cena.


Can't wait for tonight though. Can't imagine Cena/Rock will be in the same ring though, WWE might prefer keeping that for Wrestlemania.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

You can tell this is a good feud when it has marks going nuts left and right


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I prefer The Rock but im not taking anything away from Cena whose promo was golden last week. I'm a 100 times more excited for the confrontation between the two than I am for anything at Mania including Taker vs HHH.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Cena is taking shot after shot after shot at the Rock...boy oh boy 
I sort of feel bad for the Miz, he's really taking the backseat. cena/miz is the WM main event, but everyone is talking about Cena/Rock, and it's not even a match.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

hope the rock brings out his guitar


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



This is Sting said:


> hope the rock brings out his guitar


I doubt he is even there, just another crappy promo on the tron I reckon

If he is there and he brings out a guitar I hope cena comes out and then smashes the guitar over rocks head and then takes off rocks shirt and his glasses and steps on them in the ring


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



bboy said:


> I doubt he is even there, just another crappy promo on the tron I reckon
> 
> If he is there and he brings out a guitar I hope cena comes out and then smashes the guitar over rocks head and then takes off rocks shirt and his glasses and steps on them in the ring


Crappy promo's? And I bet you think Cena over the last few years has been doing top class promos? 

What


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



bboy said:


> I doubt he is even there, just another crappy promo on the tron I reckon
> 
> If he is there and he brings out a guitar I hope cena comes out and then smashes the guitar over rocks head and then takes off rocks shirt and his glasses and steps on them in the ring


Yet those crappy promos get a better response from the crowd then Cena.......


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

WWE has confirmed via tweet that the Rock will be on Raw tonight so it could be in person or taped thing I hope hes there in person and owns Cena and yeah him bringing his guitar to answer back at Cena would be great


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



game3525 said:


> Yet those crappy promos get a better response from the crowd then Cena.......


The Rock>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cena.

Always has, and always will.

I have a funny feeling because Cena did a rap, Rock will do something on his guitar. And Rock always does something classic when he is on his guitar.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Where is Raw tonight anyway?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I guess i am probably the only person who thought Cena's reply was a bit shit really? It isn't a freestyle as he clearly wrote it before hand, and it was more like telling a poem then rapping. His main dig was to say Rock left to go make movies. But hasn't Cena left for months before to make movies or albums or whatever? Not so much in recent years though. So i thought that was a bit crap as he does that too. Then he said a couple of gay jokes and the blow me thing which he already used before towards the big show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Zfl0HbxvZk and that was that. Make no mistake it was probably the best cena has looked on tv in years but as come backs go it was a bit meh.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Falkono said:


> I guess i am probably the only person who thought Cena's reply was a bit shit really? It isn't a freestyle as he clearly wrote it before hand, and it was more like telling a poem then rapping. His main dig was to say Rock left to go make movies. But hasn't Cena left for months before to make movies or albums or whatever? Not so much in recent years though. So i thought that was a bit crap as he does that too. Then he said a couple of gay jokes and the blow me thing which he already used before towards the big show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Zfl0HbxvZk and that was that. Make no mistake it was probably the best cena has looked on tv in years but as come backs go it was a bit meh.



I like cena but he's probably had like a billion insults ready to deliver to the rock if he ever came back but I think he wasted his wad on all the movie talk he can't really repeat himself now - so this is interesting I like both guys and I am pretty happy we're lucky enough to see them have a back and forth.


----------



## CelticCross2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

*the rock and cena fued*

I appologize if this thread was already posted...i just didn't feel like looking through pages to find it but..something is a bit off with the rock and cena fued to me. The rock hasn't responded to the miz at all. I think the rock and cena have some of sort of a plan together.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: the rock and cena fued*

I disagree. I think the storyline will lead to a confrontation between Rock and Cena at WrestleMania.


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

*rock and cena has to be going somewhere huge*

Ok unless they are going the stone cold-tyson route (doubt they are),...this rock vs cena war is getting red hot. It has dwarfed the miz in the process. I am really starting to think we are going to get rock vs cena at mania. Rock said he is coming after cena sooner than we think (before mania). Rock was pissed and wants to tear cena apart...how in the hell wouldnt this escalate into mania. rock as a guest host and miz vs cena might be a smoke screen. Maybe the rock decided on the fly he wants to face cena at mania (no brainer for vince, enter miz beating up daniel bryan). Maybe cena vs miz happens early on the mania card and rock interferes and causes cena to lose. Cena calls rock out at the last segment of mania and has a match (a bonus spectacle for the fans). Maybe cena wins the title from miz midway through the show and then rock challenges cena and faces cena in the last match of the night for the title: rock leaves with the title (rock back for good as wwe champ...imagine the shock of this swerve...talk about sending the fans home happy). Well one thing is for sure the rock-cena rivalry is so intense its going somewhere big (maybe cena will trade his wwe title match for a match with the rock out of pride and frustration...who knows). thoughts

p.s. Forshadowing by the miz: miz states twice "I will beat cena at mania and then i will beat the rock on the same night" 

i think rock will indeed wrestle at mania afterall


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: the rock and cena fued*

Are you suggesting that The Rock and Cena will team up in the end and both lay the smackdown on the miz. God Please NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SliceWing_RKO (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: rock and cena has to be going somewhere huge*

I really want to believe that, but although the WWE has some good writing going on, they're also known for monumental disappointments. Miz vs. Cena aside, it's pretty easy to say that if we DON'T get some form of Cena vs. Rock, there's gonna be a LOT of disappointment.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: the rock and cena fued*

I always assumed the rock would screw cena at mania and it would lead to some sort of event in Miami wrestlemania but who knows


----------



## danieltor (Nov 23, 2009)

*My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

I know we are supposed to hate Cena and love The Rock but...

Everyone always bashes Cena for his "5 moves of doom" and how predictable and repetitive he is but is anyone else already tired of the Rock's promos?

I mean really, all he did tonight was come out and say what we expected in the way we expected, via satellite. To me he just added to Cena's criticism of him abandoning the fans by not appearing live. The Rock came off as old and tired, can we get some new material? Ok, we smell what you're cooking, and it smells like its spoiled. I get the nostalgia the first night he was back, but now its like an old hat. "FINALLY, THE ROCK HAS COME BACK.....via a pre-taped promo..."

The old adage of (in Cena's words) "poop" or get off the pot, Rock. He is coming off as doing this for the money as opposed to the "love" of the WWE. I mean really, a display case of titles that the WWE gave you, in what looked like a set, come on. The Rock and Cena should be pushing new talent, Cena didnt need the rub. 

I think if there is not going to be a match between Cena and Rock then Rock needs to just go away until Mania. We all know he is not sticking around, why are they burying all the talent they have pushed? Did Sheamus really need to be squashed like that? What the hell happened to the Nexus that tore up the ring and shocked everyone? Where the hell is Wade Barrett. Why isn't he facing Taker? Why the hell is Swaggger "training" Cole for a match that doesnt matter? 

I dont know, the WWE is in a downward spiral. This may be the first Wrestle Mania that I stream.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

For once. For ONCE Rock cut a promo with minimal jokes and catchphrases and people still bitch. Just Great. And that set and titles is actually in his house. Every wrestler who has won titles has them. Proven Fact.


----------



## danieltor (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

Minimal catchphrases? He used them all. Its not the Rock that's the problem, its the creative team. Of the two, dont you think that the Miz could use a rub from the Rock to get him over more than Cena. We know how this ends, Cena wins. There is no other way.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



danieltor said:


> Minimal catchphrases? He used them all. Its not the Rock that's the problem, its the creative team. Of the two, dont you think that the Miz could use a rub from the Rock to get him over more than Cena. We know how this ends, Cena wins. There is no other way.


No he didn't use them all and it doesn't change the fact that this promo was alot more serious than Usual. Which was good because of people like yourself.


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

I honestly think one thing that seems to have been super overlooked is how this ended up being about Rock vs Cena. Rock Vs Cena would have been great like 5 years ago not so much now. Cena is Cena. He's our Hulk Hogan in the 21st century. What really could have helped is having the rock help elevate someone like John Morrison. Oh well atleast the WWE will be happy with the short term ratings increase until the Rock leaves and nobody was improved by a Rock popularity bump.


----------



## danieltor (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

Smell what the rock is cooking, the "millions", the people's champ, jambroni line, the "you cant see me" bit, he loves the WWE, but not enough to be at the shows, his phony display case. It's not that I don't like the Rock, its that if this is how we get him back, then I would rather just keep the memories.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

The feud doesn't make alot of sense. Cena is at the top regardless of what happens. 

A feud with Miz would have solidified a newcomer like him and cemented him into the top.


----------



## danieltor (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Schutzy86 said:


> I honestly think one thing that seems to have been super overlooked is how this ended up being about Rock vs Cena. Rock Vs Cena would have been great like 5 years ago not so much now. Cena is Cena. He's our Hulk Hogan in the 21st century. What really could have helped is having the rock help elevate someone like John Morrison. Oh well atleast the WWE will be happy with the short term ratings increase until the Rock leaves and nobody was improved by a Rock popularity bump.


This.

The WWE has the chance to do something with Rock's legendary status and instead they give us a feud that should have happened years ago. Yesterday we were talking about Cena ending "the streak" today he has to resort to an old gimmick. Unless there is a major swerve coming, this return of the Rock thing does nothing but promote the self-serving Rock and demean the WWE's current money maker.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Dazro X said:


> The feud doesn't make alot of sense. Cena is at the top regardless of what happens.
> 
> A feud with Miz would have solidified a newcomer like him and cemented him into the top.


Cena basically says The Rock never cared about the business that created him. Which Cena should know by now was a bitch move, because The Rock's along with Bret's family generation probably had the biggest contribution to the WWE ever in history.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: rock and cena has to be going somewhere huge*

:lmao:lmao:lmao @ anyone who thinks Cena/Rock will happen and NOT be advertised until the final moments of the show.


That's so fucking stupid you should be put in a coma for thinking it.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: rock and cena has to be going somewhere huge*



EraOfAwesome said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao @ anyone who thinks Cena/Rock will happen and NOT be advertised until the final moments of the show.
> 
> 
> That's so fucking stupid you should be put in a coma for thinking it.


This. Plus, kayfabe-wise, why would Cena give up his WrestleMania title match to fight The Rock?


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: rock and cena has to be going somewhere huge*

That sounds good, but i think the rock will raise cena's hand at the end of it all. But i really hope i'm wrong and you are right.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

*Re: rock and cena has to be going somewhere huge*

The problem is I want it. I know it won't happen, but I want it infinitely more than anything on Mania. That clouds judgment.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: rock and cena has to be going somewhere huge*

Had to add that to my sig.


----------



## PBens21 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: rock and cena has to be going somewhere huge*



EraOfAwesome said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao @ anyone who thinks Cena/Rock will happen and NOT be advertised until the final moments of the show.
> 
> 
> That's so fucking stupid you should be put in a coma for thinking it.



lmao so true. Ya the biggest match WWE can put on right now and they would do it as a surprise...sorry this is a little bigger then HUlk Hogan surprising everyone and beating Yokazuna @ WM 9


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: rock and cena has to be going somewhere huge*

them flipping to cena/rock would make them booking cena/miz like they don't give a shit make a little sense but it isn't happening.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: rock and cena has to be going somewhere huge*



andromeda_1979 said:


> Ok unless they are going the stone cold-tyson route (doubt they are),...this rock vs cena war is getting red hot. It has dwarfed the miz in the process. I am really starting to think we are going to get rock vs cena at mania. Rock said he is coming after cena sooner than we think (before mania). Rock was pissed and wants to tear cena apart...how in the hell wouldnt this escalate into mania. rock as a guest host and miz vs cena might be a smoke screen. Maybe the rock decided on the fly he wants to face cena at mania (no brainer for vince, enter miz beating up daniel bryan). Maybe cena vs miz happens early on the mania card and rock interferes and causes cena to lose. Cena calls rock out at the last segment of mania and has a match (a bonus spectacle for the fans). Maybe cena wins the title from miz midway through the show and then rock challenges cena and faces cena in the last match of the night for the title: rock leaves with the title (rock back for good as wwe champ...imagine the shock of this swerve...talk about sending the fans home happy). Well one thing is for sure the rock-cena rivalry is so intense its going somewhere big (maybe cena will trade his wwe title match for a match with the rock out of pride and frustration...who knows). thoughts
> 
> p.s. Forshadowing by the miz: miz states twice "I will beat cena at mania and then i will beat the rock on the same night"
> 
> i think rock will indeed wrestle at mania afterall


The Rock and John Cena are SUPPOSED to be overshadowing The Miz. Everyone is so focused on their back-and-forth bickering, nobody is paying attention the actual WWE Champion, who may shock the world when he beats Cena cleanly at Mania, then proceeds to hit his finisher on The Rock. Get it?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

i believe if Rock turn up on raw live, the whole promo could have been better and wil have positive reaction. Rock promos was great but negative thing about it is isn't live...


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Dazro X said:


> The feud doesn't make alot of sense. Cena is at the top regardless of what happens.
> 
> A feud with Miz would have solidified a newcomer like him and cemented him into the top.


People have been complaining about how Cena is too much of a "superman" and how ridiculous he looks in his purple shirt. People have also been wanting the Rock and Stone Cold to return...so in a way it does make sense, the WWE is giving the majority of fans what they want...they're just too stupid to realize it.


----------



## nickglovermusic (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

I didn't get that either, a taped promo. As much as I love the Rock, this just gives Cena so much ammo to use. By not being live on Raw I feel he's contradicting himself, especially saying that he's back for good. The live crowd was probably so disappointed when they heard The Rock was going to answer Cena. Only for Rock's music to come on, and for him to... show up on the screen. Promo was great though, a little more serious, but it made sense. I hope he shows up on Raw before Wrestlemania, no more Titantron promos.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

The Rock appearing via satellite made his words sound a bit hollow and made Cena's words ring a little bit more true. You don't make a single appearance, shit all over the top talent over some candid remarks he made in a British newspaper 3 years ago that nobody even remembers (or heard about in the first place), then show up on satellite to proclaim how much you love the WWE and the fans (but obviously not enough to hop on a plane to be there in person).

And yes, I realize it's a storyline, but the way it's being booked is making everything Cena says about him seem true. Unless, of course, that's the point, and next week Cena nails Rock for doing it via satellite.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Camoron said:


> The Rock appearing via satellite made his words sound a bit hollow and made Cena's words ring a little bit more true. You don't make a single appearance, shit all over the top talent over some candid remarks he made in a British newspaper 3 years ago that nobody even remembers (or heard about in the first place), then show up on satellite to proclaim how much you love the WWE and the fans (but obviously not enough to hop on a plane to be there in person).
> 
> And yes, I realize it's a storyline, but the way it's being booked is making everything Cena says about him seem true. Unless, of course, that's the point, and next week Cena nails Rock for doing it via satellite.


Excuse me, I am sure The Rock would love to have been there. But this is a storyline, the WWE are keeping the two apart until WM or another RAW down the line.

They can't meet each other 2 or 3 times before WM, that would ruin WM.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

It´s a special guest appearance, his second after 7 years, of course he´ll use all of his catchphrases.



danieltor said:


> I dont know, the WWE is in a downward spiral. This may be the first Wrestle Mania that I stream.


You´d have to be fucking stupid to actually pay for that.

I never thought I would say that, but it´s the Road to Wrestlemania, and TNA is actually more entertaining than the WWE.

Sad, but true.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



nickglovermusic said:


> I didn't get that either, a taped promo. As much as I love the Rock, this just gives Cena so much ammo to use.


Which is exactly why they did it that way, so Cena has something to say.

The way people are talking you'd think this was real or something.

Now, don't get me wrong, unless this was all worked out in 2008 and Cena's first comments were a work, there may well be genuine heat , but this is a scripted set up to sell Mania, the Rock certainly adlibs his promos, but hes given bullet points to hit, and the flow of the war is scripted over the road to mania.

For the record, I thought that promo was better than his first, he controlled the crowd without being there, when he started talking about Cena calling him a liar to the press (which is true) you could hear a pin drop in that arena.

That is mic work and crowd control at its very very best.

Contrast it with the truly awful miz/riley/cena segment earlier on for how not to do it.


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Excuse me, I am sure The Rock would love to have been there. But this is a storyline, the WWE are keeping the two apart until WM or another RAW down the line.
> 
> They can't meet each other 2 or 3 times before WM, that would ruin WM.


^^^^
This. Use some logic people. For those that think Rock is fake, you will be proven right if he doesn't stick around after Wrestlemania


----------



## nickglovermusic (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Jim Force said:


> You´d have to be fucking stupid to actually pay for that.
> 
> I never thought I would say that, but it´s the Road to Wrestlemania, and TNA is actually more entertaining than the WWE.
> 
> Sad, but true.


I'd have to agree with you, WWE just hasn't been sparking my interests. They start off with a good plot, than they fuck it up in ways I never thought possible.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



nogginthenog said:


> Which is exactly why they did it that way, so Cena has something to say.
> 
> *The way people are talking you'd think this was real or something.*
> Now, don't get me wrong, unless this was all worked out in 2008 and Cena's first comments were a work, there may well be genuine heat , but this is a scripted set up to sell Mania, the Rock certainly adlibs his promos, but hes given bullet points to hit, and the flow of the war is scripted over the road to mania.
> ...


You're right, some people seem to think it is and they have some geek obsession with winning a war of words. I don't see what's so cool about it. Look at the Punk vs NFL footballer thread, full of geeks.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

His promo was great. He didn't use that many of his catch phrases, and he wasn't trying to make jokes or make fun of John Cena, although he did do it, shortly, but so, so sweetly. He was being dead serious, and he was speaking from the heart, I think I even heard him get a bit emotional when he was talking about his family. He was addressing everything seriously, laying it down to all of his detractors who say he doesnt love the business, and by saying he paved the road for everyone else, which he did. The Rock actually very recently said on his facebook:

"..I was passionate about my words tonight 'cause I meant them. It's not a joke to me. It's my word. My family. My LOVE for my fans and WWE. "

He didn't have to make jokes. He just had to speak from his heart, and that's what made the promo good.

Also, to you people saying he should've been in the arena, you can't give THE ROCK away so much when hes pretty much the main attraction at Mania. its called building suspense. if he had shown up we wouldve questioned why cena didnt come out and face him.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

I agree with op the rock was boring as hell to watch.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

They are not trying to make this into a funny insults thing, they are trying to make this personal.

And The Rocks promo wasn't about throwing insults around and making people laugh, (Tho he did make some insults) it was more serious.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

I'd love to see what material bboy has got planned for The Rock's response.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

oh shit! last week people make Rock like god consider him greatest for his return but this week people nothing but negative and criticism...enjoy while you can peeps we might not see Legends like Austin-Rock again like this ever again.

i know it's personal insult but Rock said in his facebook meant everything he said. Cena should becareful not step over the line on his families and personal otherwise rock could totally buried Cena in his promos...


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



danieltor said:


> This.
> 
> The WWE has the chance to do something with Rock's legendary status and instead they give us a feud that should have happened years ago. Yesterday we were talking about Cena ending "the streak" today he has to resort to an old gimmick. Unless there is a major swerve coming, this return of the Rock thing does nothing but promote the self-serving Rock and demean the WWE's current money maker.


Until last week The Rock returning and attempting to bury John Cena whilst making himself look so much better was a HUGE worry for me but after John Cena's promo i don't really worry as much. The last line of what John Cena said was golden as he said The Rock can run his mouth as it doesn't matter what he is saying, basically meaning that The Rock can make fun of John Cena's merchandise or the fact that the majority of his fans are women and children but he is still there week in and week out whereas The Rock isn't and hasn't been for seven years.

In my opinion The Rock made sure he did that pre recorded segment in his trophy/title room to make it look as if he was all about WWE and that his love for the business has never once wavered. I am not bashing The Rock for going to Hollywood as a i was and still am a HUGE mark for the guy and neither do i doubt that he loves the business that made him and his family big stars but the fact remains that John Cena was right in everything he said because surely at some point in seven years The Rock could have returned for a promo or as Guest Host on Raw or in some capacity.

It seems to me that The Rock wants everything his own way as WWE were always promoting his films and whilst he was under contract until WrestleMania 20 he was allowed to barely work in between 2001 and 2004 so he could do films but then didn't give anything back. People can say that he came back for a farewell run in 2004 but he was under contract and in reality if Vince McMahon wanted him to return then he had no choice as he would have been breaching his contract if he didn't.

I'm happy for The Rock that he has done well in Hollywood and i am also happy that he will not end up like Hulk Hogan and Ric Flair who just can't leave or like Kurt Angle where he is falling apart but no one can convince me that The Rock's schedule was so packed for seven years he couldn't make an appearance or two. To come back though and attempt to bury the man that has been the biggest star in WWE for nearly six years now was nothing but sel promotion at its worst and made WWE look weak until John Cena came back the next week because The Rock attempted to make it look as if his era was all that ever mattered and todays wrestlers are nothing in comparison.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Cena basically says The Rock never cared about the business that created him. Which Cena should know by now was a bitch move, because The Rock's along with Bret's family generation probably had the biggest contribution to the WWE ever in history.


No that is not what John Cena said what so ever and everyone knows it, what John Cena said was that if The Rock loved the business as much as he kept saying then give something to the fans and make an appearance rather than just saying how much he loved the fans. Your point if anything should mean that The Rock should want to give more back to the business because it made him a HUGE star as it did his family as well so distancing himself from wrestling because he wanted to be seen as a credible actor was wrong, no matter what The Rock does he will always be remembered as a wrestler so should embrace that fact and use it to his advantage rather than distance himself from the business.

Outside of a brief run in USWA in the mid 90's The Rock was always with WWE and no matter what people say it was WWE that made him the HUGE star that he was, does anyone honestly believe that had he made it as an American Football player he would have been as big a star as he is. So because of how WWE made him such a HUGE star and gave him the allowances to work in Hollywood whilst still under contract in WWE and still paid him even though he was barely around The Rock should have come back in some non wrestling capacity to make the fans happy so John Cena was very right in what he said.

How many times has Stone Cold Steve Austin returned over the years since retiring as an in ring performer, he may not have gone on to do as well in Hollywood but then he didn't exactly distance himself from wrestling either to be seen as a serious actor. Stone Cold Steve Austin understands full well that without WWE and Vince McMahon in particular he would have been on the scrapheap so returns whenever he is needed or asked, someone said to on here the other day that The Rock can not just turn up whenever and would need to be asked or needed to return but no one can convince me that Vince McMahon has attempted to have The Rock return in the last seven years before now.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

That promo right there was what you call passion....Rock seemed genuinely upset that that jabroni called him out on his love for the wwe. Was a great RAW havent watched wrestling since 04 but might start watching now as last nigh kinda reminded me of the good ol days. Plus Stone cold is back next week....no one is safe.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



dave 1981 said:


> Until last week The Rock returning and attempting to bury John Cena whilst making himself look so much better was a HUGE worry for me but after John Cena's promo i don't really worry as much. The last line of what John Cena said was golden as he said The Rock can run his mouth as it doesn't matter what he is saying, basically meaning that The Rock can make fun of John Cena's merchandise or the fact that the majority of his fans are women and children but he is still there week in and week out whereas The Rock isn't and hasn't been for seven years.
> 
> In my opinion The Rock made sure he did that pre recorded segment in his trophy/title room to make it look as if he was all about WWE and that his love for the business has never once wavered. I am not bashing The Rock for going to Hollywood as a i was and still am a HUGE mark for the guy and neither do i doubt that he loves the business that made him and his family big stars but the fact remains that John Cena was right in everything he said because surely at some point in seven years The Rock could have returned for a promo or as Guest Host on Raw or in some capacity.
> 
> ...


That wall of text typed up for what? The Rock answered you already....he had to distance himself from wrestling so that he could be established as a genuine and respectable actor, he was going for his dreams, and has now accomplished them so he has returned. Its as simple as that. And tbh his return is more epic than any other return in history because he never kept popping up every year or so like Steve austin...constantly creeping up takes away that special spark from legends like The Rock and Austin.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

I'm just suprised how easy WWE change their mind on who carrys the torch.

Batistas promo last year - 'Go from Stone Cold Steve Austin, to you' referring to Cena of course.
Soon as Rock's back - The WWe has gone from the powerful Austin 3:16, to the dominant and iconic, can you smell what the Rock is cooking! allllll the way to, you can't see me'.

Seems to be WWE change their mind quickly.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



dave 1981 said:


> In my opinion The Rock made sure he did that pre recorded segment in his trophy/title room to make it look as if he was all about WWE and that his love for the business has never once wavered. I am not bashing The Rock for going to Hollywood as a i was and still am a HUGE mark for the guy and neither do i doubt that he loves the business that made him and his family big stars but the fact remains that John Cena was right in everything he said because surely at some point in seven years The Rock could have returned for a promo or as Guest Host on Raw or in some capacity.


Its not real you know.

Rock was in his house because WWE wanted him there, if he came to the show there is no way to feasibly have him call out Cena without Cena responding (in the same way that he couldnt be there last week as he would have to have confronted Cena).

They dont want that to happen on Raw, they want you to pay them to see that on wrestlemania.

You will get a little taste , probably on the final raw before mania.

There is nothing more to it than that.

Wrestling isnt real, being a member of this forum should mean you dont need to be told it, but apparently not.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

it's not about going to hollywood but it's all about making random apperances on LIVE TV not via satellite...


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

Know your damn role, and SHUT. YOUR. DAMN. MOUTH YOU YABBA DABBA BITCH!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



nogginthenog said:


> Its not real you know.
> 
> Rock was in his house because WWE wanted him there, if he came to the show there is no way to feasibly have him call out Cena without Cena responding (in the same way that he couldnt be there last week as he would have to have confronted Cena).
> 
> ...


Someone with some fucking common sense. I was getting worried for a little while. I thought this entire board had become kids just entering high school with some bright ass purple shirts on with a "U Can't See Me" on the back, which is MAJOR disrespect to Tupac himself.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

Yeah, that promo was nothing special... can't wait until WM to actually see a confrontation.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

Cena is RT peoples view on twitter, I hope The Rock does this too. Oh wait....Rock doesn't need to RT things, people already know Cena is an ass hole.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

I thought The Rocks promo was great and once again showed that he does a much better promo than Cena.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



RedMan1234 said:


> I thought The Rocks promo was great and once sgain showed that he does a much better promo than Cena.


It wasn't a great promo, he can do sooooo much better. But he did a serious promo. We are used to funny ones.

But Rock doesn't have to do much to be better than Cena at promo's, that promo last night from Cena was awful.


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

It was a very good promo. Great? No. By today's standards it was but by the Rocks, it was average. I'm not complaining though - an average Rock promo is better than most people's greatest promo.


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



The-Rock-Says said:


> It wasn't a great promo, he can do sooooo much better. But he did a serious promo. We are used to funny ones.
> 
> But Rock doesn't have to do much to be better than Cena at promo's, that promo last night from Cena was awful.


Yer your probably right it wasan't great but like you said it was better than Cenas and thats not hard .


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

Yes, it's another Rock/Cena thread but hear me out. This needs to be addressed separately. There are two groups of people who seem to have had it in for The Rock since his comeback. 1) The haters and 2) The over-analysers. I never take the haters seriously cos that's all they are, haters. But the second group is what gets to me. Those who try to over complicate things and look at wrestling as some sort of science. Scoring wrestlers' ring skills, mic skills etc out of some sort of stupid rating system to come to conclusions such as Cena being better than The Rock. You can bring up as many phantom statistics as you want but last night proved the difference in quality between Rock and Cena. When you look at it 'scientifically' you can Cena is as good as The Rock but when you look at it with *COMMON FUCKING SENSE* you'll that Rock managed to completely overshadow Cena last night _without even being there_. Last week a great majority was all over Cena's promo saying how great it was and how he 'owned' The Rock, me included (for about 5 minutes until I came to my senses). 

Compare Rock's heartfelt promo last night to Cena's supposed heartfelt one last week. Rock completely blew him out of the water and any who says otherwise is apart of one of the two groups I mentioned at the start of this post.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

:lmao Rock's promo was pretty mediocre. 

i love the rock, i only like cena. i am more of a rock fan and i don't need to over analyze anything to realize Cena pretty much owned him in a rap and all the Rock could do was say "rap this" and "rap that" and "orange shirt, purple shirt, blah blah blah." and there are people like me who agree that fit into neither of your categories.

no one cared about the heart string stuff, especially when the guy has been shitting on WWE and doing movies for 7 years, and he'll do it again in a few months lol


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

I have always been a fan of The Rock but that promo sucked.
Maybe because it was pre recorded


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Rawlin said:


> :lmao Rock's promo was pretty mediocre.


If was in the ring, I'd agree, but he did what he could with a taped promo. And before anyone starts on him not wanting to be in the ring, he obviously wasn't there to keep his WrestleMania appearance special.



> i love the rock, i only like cena. i am more of a rock fan and i don't need to over analyze anything to realize Cena pretty much owned him in a rap and all the Rock could do was say "rap this" and "rap that" and "orange shirt, purple shirt, blah blah blah." and there are people like me who agree that fit into neither of your categories.


You're applying the wrong part of Rock's promo to the wrong part of Cena's promo. The second half of Rock's promo was in response to Cena's 'owning' of him. Yeah the beginning of Rock's promo was pretty stupid but are you really gonna try and say that is a valid point after the drivel Cena served up last night?



> no one cared about the heart string stuff, especially when the guy has been shitting on WWE and doing movies for 7 years, and he'll do it again in a few months lol


The heartfelt bit of the promo was in response to comments like this. Everything Rock said made sense. He left because he'd accomplished everything he could accomplish and went to Hollywood to open the door for WWE which he pretty much has. Obviously it was also about the lighter schedule and better pay but you can't overlook the reasons he gave in his promo. He's hardly been shitting on WWE.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

In what world does not showing up for RAW live consist of "leaving us"? 

The promo was great and people need to get over the fact that The Rock will not be showing up on RAW every damn time. This feud is pointless and WWE needs to focus on building up Cena vs The Miz.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

i'm obviously exaggerating when i say he shits on the WWE, thought that was obvious. the heartfelt stuff is just completely unimportant when you're leaving in a month, and honestly, no one in the crowd really wanted to hear it. they wanted to hear him trash Cena, which he waited forever to do. it was boring, nuff said there.

and i'm not applying the wrong parts to anything. the second half of rock's promo was pretty much the same, except for the bit at the end. it was just a mediocre promo. The Rock had maybe 2-3 good lines in there, and that's after about 10 minutes. and going through the raw thread, and seeing the poster above me, i see i'm actually in the majority with this.

there's also the lulzworthy part that The Rock is just sitting in his home, doing absolutely nothing, but apparently too busy to fly in to quick show up on Raw. total heart for the business, kayfabe fail lol


i'm not gonna even debate cena's performance last night though. that was embarrassing, like the whole show.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

100% agree. That Cena promo last night was embarrassing to even watch lame as hell.

The Rock is in a different league.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

He didn't appear in person cos if he did then it'd make his Mania appearance less special. He's being used as a selling point of Mania and if he's whored out on RAW every week until then, less people will be interested in buying the PPV just to see Rock. 

Anyway, even though it was a pre-recorded promo, Rock still had the crowd in the palm of his hand.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



cindel25 said:


> In what world does not showing up for RAW live consist of "leaving us"?
> 
> The promo was great and people need to get over the fact that The Rock will not be showing up on RAW every damn time. *This feud is pointless and WWE needs to focus on building up Cena vs The Miz*.


They need the Rock to sell the miz/cena match, they are edging towards him being the special referee now.

You saw what the miz/cena match will be earlier in the night in their god awful promo.

That crap couldnt sell free beer, let alone a bit of a lacklustre mania.


----------



## vegeta10 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



danieltor said:


> I know we are supposed to hate Cena and love The Rock but...
> 
> Everyone always bashes Cena for his "5 moves of doom" and how predictable and repetitive he is but is anyone else already tired of the Rock's promos?
> 
> ...



then stream it..we dont give a damn..


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



The-Rock-Says said:


> They can't meet each other 2 or 3 times before WM, that would ruin WM.


so did you just skip the build-up to the MOTY's at the past two wrestlemanias? Taker and Michaels met a number of times. that ADDS to the feud, not detracts from it. 

them WRESTLING against each other detracts from a feud. keeping them apart and never having them speak face to face does absolutely nothing.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

Coming from an absolutely huge Rock mark, I felt the promo to be dragging on for ages

Was dissapointed, hopefully his Wrestlemania appearance will give me something to get excited about


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Rawlin said:


> i'm obviously exaggerating when i say he shits on the WWE, thought that was obvious. the heartfelt stuff is just completely unimportant when you're leaving in a month, and honestly, no one in the crowd really wanted to hear it. they wanted to hear him trash Cena, which he waited forever to do. it was boring, nuff said there.


It's important because although we know he's leaving he's addressed those that shit on him in that promo. For years people have been moaning about Rock giving something back and now when he's doing it people are now moaning about 'well, he's just going to leave anyway'. What the fuck? Boring? Just because Rock didn't spew out all his catchphrases doesn't mean it was boring.



> and i'm not applying the wrong parts to anything. the second half of rock's promo was pretty much the same, except for the bit at the end. it was just a mediocre promo. The Rock had maybe 2-3 good lines in there, and that's after about 10 minutes. and going through the raw thread, and seeing the poster above me, i see i'm actually in the majority with this.


Taking into account that it was a pre-recorded promo, it was good. He still had the crowd in the palm of his hands. He was still entertaining and bottom line is, he got the job done in his shot back at Cena. If you wanna say Rock's mocking of Cena's merch was stupid then what was Cena's gay jokes about last week then? Cena definitely got in some good shots but Rock addressed them perfectly without even being at RAW. The fact that Rock's satellite promo is even comparable in the slightest way to Cena's big-shot promo last week says it all.




> i'm not gonna even debate cena's performance last night though. that was embarrassing, like the whole show.


Exactly. That's the difference between the two.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Rawlin said:


> so did you just skip the build-up to the MOTY's at the past two wrestlemanias? Taker and Michaels met a number of times. that ADDS to the feud, not detracts from it.
> 
> them WRESTLING against each other detracts from a feud. keeping them apart and never having them speak face to face does absolutely nothing.


Before Taker and Michaels' feud they'd already been in the ring at the same time multiple times and even wrestled each other multiple times so it was not a big deal at all for them to be in the same ring. Rock and Cena have NEVER been in the same ring before so it's obviously a completely different situation. This on top of the fact that Rock and Cena won't be wrestling at WrestleMania and it's pretty much common sense as to why WWE don't want Cena and Rock in the same ring until Mania.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Samee said:


> Before Taker and Michaels' feud they'd already been in the ring at the same time multiple times and even wrestled each other multiple times so it was not a big deal at all for them to be in the same ring. Rock and Cena have NEVER been in the same ring before so it's obviously a completely different situation. This on top of the fact that Rock and Cena won't be wrestling at WrestleMania and it's pretty much common sense as to why WWE don't want Cena and Rock in the same ring until Mania.


it actually makes less common sense considering they're not wrestling each other. 

simple fact, via satellite promos are a terrible way to build things. people aren't gonna skip on buying WM if Rock shows up in person to talk. to build things, to hype things, you have people talk to one another. or at least show up. no one's thinking "can't wait to buy wrestlemania and watch the rock host wrestlemania" and then 3 weeks later after he delivers epic promos go "man, i'm totally not ordering this ppv cuz i've already seen the rock." it's the fucking rock. don't even have to be in the same damn ring honestly, just the rock could show up and say something really quick, and whatever.

on the flip side of the coin no one's not gonna buy WM cuz Rock and Cena are giving mediocre build-up, because it's still Rock/Cena. it's just WWE settling, and i prefer when they don't do that.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

cena's big-shot promo last week? thought we were talking about last night.

Cena owned Rock last week. wasn't very comparable imo. and he did it in about 2 minutes, which was nice.

and you can tell me via satellite the promo was good all you want, i won't agree with it. my opinion is it was mediocre. i don't need to say that any more times than i have, and you don't need to say it was good any more times than you have. i heard you, and i respect your opinion. 

it was boring because it was boring, let's not patronize someone because they don't agree with you. i don't give a fuck about his catchphrases, if he's being boring, he's just being boring. you're obviously not going to understand that because you didn't see it that way. crowd didn't want to hear it, i didn't want to hear it, other people didn't want to hear it, we're cool with that.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Rawlin said:


> it actually makes less common sense considering they're not wrestling each other.
> 
> simple fact, via satellite promos are a terrible way to build things. people aren't gonna skip on buying WM if Rock shows up in person to talk. to build things, to hype things, you have people talk to one another. or at least show up. no one's thinking "can't wait to buy wrestlemania and watch the rock host wrestlemania" and then 3 weeks later after he delivers epic promos go "man, i'm totally not ordering this ppv cuz i've already seen the rock." it's the fucking rock. don't even have to be in the same damn ring honestly, just the rock could show up and say something really quick, and whatever.
> 
> on the flip side of the coin no one's not gonna buy WM cuz Rock and Cena are giving mediocre build-up, because it's still Rock/Cena. it's just WWE settling, and i prefer when they don't do that.


Why would they blow Cena and Rock's confrontation on free tv? Cena's going to be wrestling the Miz so the only thing that can happen between the Rock and Cena is some sort of coming together. I would agree with you if the Rock was to wrestle Cena but he's not, so it's a good idea to keep them apart until Wrestlemania.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Rawlin said:


> it actually makes less common sense considering they're not wrestling each other.


How? You yourself said it builds a wrestling match for opponents to face off before their match but the thing is, Rock and Cena aren't having a match. They're going to have some sort of altercation at Mania and that altercation can only happen if they're in the same ring. If they're in the same ring before Mania it gives the possibility of that altercation happening then and there, BEFORE Mania. So yeah, it doesn't make sense.



> simple fact, via satellite promos are a terrible way to build things. people aren't gonna skip on buying WM if Rock shows up in person to talk. to build things, to hype things, you have people talk to one another. or at least show up. no one's thinking "can't wait to buy wrestlemania and watch the rock host wrestlemania" and then 3 weeks later after he delivers epic promos go "man, i'm totally not ordering this ppv cuz i've already seen the rock." it's the fucking rock. don't even have to be in the same damn ring honestly, just the rock could show up and say something really quick, and whatever.


Again, it would be whoring out The Rock and make his Mania appearance less special. People who have started tuning in again just because of Rock's return will lose interest after seeing Rock a number of times and feeling they've had their share and the nostalgia effect will wear off. I understand what you're trying to say about him appearing on RAW before Mania though and I think he'll make at least one more appearance on RAW before Mania to give it one final hype.



> on the flip side of the coin no one's not gonna buy WM cuz Rock and Cena are giving mediocre build-up, because it's still Rock/Cena. it's just WWE settling, and i prefer when they don't do that.


This, in my opinion, is not the right attitude to have man. Settling for mediocrity just because you can get away with it is not right. Rock and Cena should be kept apart to add to the mystique. On top of that, by keeping them apart it's making us want it more.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

whoring out the Rock? we still watched him for ten boring minutes. wasn't live, but you're still seeing him. you can say that's not the same, but the only difference is the quality of it. we, on the TV, still see the rock.


----------



## Crayo (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

Dude Rock was terrible. All he did was prove Cenas' point. Cena was also shit last night, everything about last night was terrible apart from The Miz perfecting everything he touched. Even Miz haters know he was the best last night. So Rock didn't "destroy him when he wasn't there" Same, he done fuck all.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Rawlin said:


> whoring out the Rock? we still watched him for ten boring minutes. wasn't live, but you're still seeing him. you can say that's not the same, but the only difference is the quality of it. we, on the TV, still see the rock.


Is that the only bit you're going to respond to? 

10 boring minutes? If you're actually a Rock fan and you were bored for _all_ 10 minutes then you have to sort out your attention span man.  Yes it dragged but Rock had to address all the issues at hand and him not being there in person meant it wasn't going to be as entertaining as usual. There is a big difference between him being there live and him being there on the tron. Him being there live would indeed be whoring him out. By him simply being on the tron, it adds to his mystique and the specialty of his live appearances.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Samee said:


> Is that the only bit you're going to respond to?


if you read my last post i already made it blatantly clear i was willing to pass up on the rock/cena confrontation, but i at least wanted everything done live. so yes, the only bit i need to respond to is the bit i don't agree with. if you want more, i apologize profusely. i recanted my position for a more reasonable one. 

lol @ adding to the mystique. didn't add to that at all. just made a lot of people laugh at the sunlight coming in through his window while he's live at night. unless he moved back to samoa, those lulz are unintentional.

my attention span is pretty good though. rock's promo was not.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Rawlin said:


> crowd didn't want to hear it


I can understand the rest of your post, even though I don't agree with it, but I can't understand this bit. The crowd over the entire night were shite but during Rock's promo they were very much into it. 

Anyway, lets just leave it at that bro.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Samee said:


> Taking into account that it was a pre-recorded promo, it was good.


GTFO.

Rock's promo yesterday was bad for him, average for everyone else. Cena's promo was just horrid. 

The Rock: "Finally the Rock has come back to Buffalo." Umm, Rocky you ain't there. :no:

It is obvious the people came to see Rock trash Cena, not explain all that bs. Next time Rock, say stuff that is _interesting._



Samee said:


> I can understand the rest of your post, even though I don't agree with it, but I can't understand this bit. The crowd over the entire night were shite but during Rock's promo they were very much into it.


What? WWE panned to the crowd several times. It was so quiet you could hear random audience members whistling.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Crayo said:


> Dude Rock was terrible. All he did was prove Cenas' point. Cena was also shit last night, everything about last night was terrible apart from The Miz perfecting everything he touched. Even Miz haters know he was the best last night. So Rock didn't "destroy him when he wasn't there" Same, he done fuck all.


Terrible? Okay then. 

Your post after that is just hyping The Miz. What does Miz have to do with this thread? You came in here with the sole purpose of hyping your favourite Miz which immediately takes away any credibility you were going to bring. 

Anyway Rock countered Cena's points in his promo.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



yoseftigger said:


> GTFO.


Why? Did you miss the bit where I mentioned it was pre-recorded? If he delivered that promo the exact same way in the ring in person it would've been average but like I said, it was pre-recorded and Rock did a good job with it.


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

Samee and Rawlin, I see what you are both saying.

How I personally see it:

keeping the Rock away from the show MADE SENSE, and I totally agree with the idea of mystique - seeing The Rock and Cena face to face will be a great moment, and it will be especially exciting if it happens at WM for the first time.

However, in my humble opinion, The Rock's promo fell flat...because it was a bad crowd, because it wasn't in person or because it wasn't a great promo, I'm not sure...probably a combination. And Cena's promo was pure dogshit.

So yeah, they need to save the confrontation for WM, and hype it without them being face to face until then, but they need to hype it better than they did last night!


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

It was a poor promo although satellite promos very often are. It was a strange raw though, nothing seemed to come together. It should have been gold but everything seemed to fall flat right through from HHH to Evan Bourne's return into Cena/Miz and The Rock.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

I thoroughly enjoyed The Rocks promo.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Rawlin said:


> my attention span is pretty good though. rock's promo was not.


Finally someone else can see beyond "OH MY GOD, IT'S THE ROCK". It wasn't a good promo by any means, and Cena would get flamed for the same. It's fucking annoying, actually.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Rawlin said:


> if you read my last post i already made it blatantly clear i was willing to pass up on the rock/cena confrontation, but i at least wanted everything done live. so yes, the only bit i need to respond to is the bit i don't agree with. if you want more, i apologize profusely. i recanted my position for a more reasonable one.
> 
> *lol @ adding to the mystique.* didn't add to that at all. just made a lot of people laugh at the sunlight coming in through his window while he's live at night. unless he moved back to samoa, those lulz are unintentional.
> 
> my attention span is pretty good though. rock's promo was not.


It adds mystique.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Kalashnikov said:


> Cena would get flamed for the same.


Cena would not have got flamed for that promo cos it would have been such a massive step up from the drivel he served us last night. And no, I'm not a Cena hater, I'm a fan, but some things are just indefensible.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

No matter how you twist it around, that was a bad promo. Even for a prerecorded one. Yesterday, Cena was even worse, but to say that it was better than the rap from last week, that's pretty fpalm worthy. That yabba-dabba bitch thing is just as retarded as the "U can't see me". Cena is still leading this thing, and he only cut one promo on Rocky.




Koko B Ware said:


> It was a poor promo although satellite promos very often are. It was a strange raw though, nothing seemed to come together. It should have been gold but everything seemed to fall flat right through from HHH to Evan Bourne's return into Cena/Miz and The Rock.


QFT


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

Last night pretty much reflected poorly on everyone in WWE. Rock was somewhat rambling and Cena was beyond awful.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Rawlin said:


> if you read my last post i already made it blatantly clear i was willing to pass up on the rock/cena confrontation, but i at least wanted everything done live. so yes, the only bit i need to respond to is the bit i don't agree with. if you want more, i apologize profusely. i recanted my position for a more reasonable one.


Perhaps Rock had prior engagements and he at least found time to cut a promo for the show when he didn't even have to? Honestly, satellite Rock is better than no Rock.


> lol @ adding to the mystique. didn't add to that at all. *just made a lot of people laugh at the sunlight coming in through his window while he's live at night.* unless he moved back to samoa, those lulz are unintentional.


At the time of this promo, the sun was still up in Los Angeles. The only people who seem to be laughing at the sunshine are people who fail to realize how the Earth's rotation work. And even if it was taped, who cares? A promo is a promo. The Rock would've delivered it nearly the same way if it was in the ring.



> my attention span is pretty good though. rock's promo was not.


This is probably one of the most rare promos you'll ever see from the Rock. He addresses himself in first person more than he did in third person. That probably means he's trying to convey something more than just a normal smack-talk promo, and it came off exactly like that. This felt like more than just some kayfabe promo because it had a lot more realistic background to it. Cena legitimately insulted Rock when Cena kept going off-record in interviews and late-night shows saying how Rock left the business when the business gave him so much. At that time, Rock had nothing to do with the WWE. Now that he comes back, the Cena claims resurface and Rock is directly addressing the issue unlike how he avoided it every time before. So if you're too stuck into evaluating every promo without looking further than simple context, it's not your attention span you need to worry about, but rather your analytical depth. The only thing the WWE messed up with that satellite promo is not increasing the audio on the crowd recording. If you go to live shows, you can clearly tell that the WWE have been stuffing the crowd volume for a while now mainly to avoid chants that do not favor their product.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

The Rock - God on mic, but shitty talker. Last night, every night.


----------



## shazthedon (May 26, 2006)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

lol rock goes serious for once and you bash him lol it was a good promo not the best obviously but when cena and miz did that promo oh god that was absoutley awful cena your not funny at all just rap because thats all you can do


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Samee said:


> Cena would not have got flamed for that promo cos it would have been such a massive step up from the drivel he served us last night. And no, I'm not a Cena hater, I'm a fan, but some things are just indefensible.


For me, Rock's promo last night was abysmal... definitely a lot worse than Cena's last week, and yet he gets away with it because of who he is, while Cena got heat from some for that absolutely superior rap promo.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

It wasnt a bad promo by any means.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



skolpo said:


> At the time of this promo, the sun was still up in Los Angeles. The only people who seem to be laughing at the sunshine are people who fail to realize how the Earth's rotation work. And even if it was taped, who cares? A promo is a promo. The Rock would've delivered it nearly the same way if it was in the ring.


los angeles still has blatant sunlight at 7 PM? not even a bit of a sunset? damn, my logic goes down the drain.

sunset is at 5:55 PM for Los Angeles. congrats on failing to realize how the Earth's rotation works. it was not even close to 5:55 PM in LA when he showed up on tape. i don't really care that much, but you brought it up how i was apparently wrong, not me.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> It wasnt a bad promo by any means.


But it was...


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Rawlin said:


> los angeles still has blatant sunlight at 7 PM? not even a bit of a sunset? damn, my logic goes down the drain.
> 
> sunset is at 5:55 PM for Los Angeles. congrats on failing to realize how the Earth's rotation works.
> 
> but that's not true.


Yea, I knew people like you would address the most unimportant part of any argument. But I guess I should just go and read your previous senseless posts right? And yea, sun was up in LA at 7. I live in LA, what should I know right?


----------



## Juan Cena (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

If the rock had been live last nite, cena would have had to come down to the ring, "never back down..." etc etc. So where does that leave WM? The two of them have talked a lot of trash over the last couple of weeks and the first time they are together in the ring they'll be coming out swinging. Prob gna happen the raw before WM if at all. The Rock wont be live before mania as this will reduce buy rates for the ppv should they have an altercation on raw.

No satellite promo is gna be better than a live one, but the purpose of this one was to respond to cena's rap (the homophobic mess that it was) and to give cena something to talk about next week. Cena had nothing more to say after he attacked the rock on every angle last week but now the rock has told cena he has no heart, he cant retort without the rap gimmick and and that he doesnt have the balls to speak honestly. This builds more momentum and no doubt cena will have something to say next week and the rock will have another recorded message the next.

They simply cant have these two go at it until the raw before the WM at the very earliest as they have spoken enuff about each other for a brawl in the ring but thats not what the rocks appearances are about its basically a vince mcmahon business decision to improve buy rates.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Rawlin said:


> Cena owned Rock last week. wasn't very comparable imo. and he did it in about 2 minutes, which was nice.



Not really. When you look at WHAT Cena said, it was 1) Embarassing, really? Thuganomics? 2) Hypocritical, everything John Cena said could be said about John Cena. Pandering to Children? Really John?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



skolpo said:


> Yea, I knew people like you would address the most unimportant part of any argument. But I guess I should just go and read your previous senseless posts right? And yea, sun was up in LA at 7. I live in LA, what should I know right?


Exactly


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

I'll be fair:

Rock's promo from a serious and heartfelt stand point was very well done. The part of his promo that was bad was when he was rambling on with his usual words that he always done. Rock's promo was serious, but lacking creativity. Cena's promo was more creative but he could have made it more serious.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

don't need to address any of the other points of your argument. its opinion, and frankly i'm tired of talking about the rock.

but it wasn't that sunny at 7 PM, sorry to say. you should have looked outside or something. it was daylight. 7 PM in los angeles on february 28th= not daylight

sorry.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Kalashnikov said:


> For me, Rock's promo last night was abysmal... definitely a lot worse than Cena's last week, and yet he gets away with it because of who he is, while Cena got heat from some for that absolutely superior rap promo.


Hes not getting away with it. People all over the place are spazzing out about it, esite getting the point of the promo. Much like yourself.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Kalashnikov said:


> But it was...


No


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> No


Yes.

i mean, are we just doing this to up post count? i'm in.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Rawlin said:


> don't need to address any of the other points of your argument. its opinion, and frankly i'm tired of talking about the rock.
> 
> but it wasn't that sunny at 7 PM, sorry to say. you should have looked outside or something. it was daylight. 7 PM in los angeles on february 28th= not daylight
> 
> sorry.


You are subject to your opinion all you want. But if you're going to make posts and then fail to back it up, then don't bother typing at all. If you're going to respond, then at least address what I said or just go back on hating for no reason again:

This is probably one of the most rare promos you'll ever see from the Rock. He addresses himself in first person more than he did in third person. That probably means he's trying to convey something more than just a normal smack-talk promo, and it came off exactly like that. This felt like more than just some kayfabe promo because it had a lot more realistic background to it. Cena legitimately insulted Rock when Cena kept going off-record in interviews and late-night shows saying how Rock left the business when the business gave him so much. At that time, Rock had nothing to do with the WWE. Now that he comes back, the Cena claims resurface and Rock is directly addressing the issue unlike how he avoided it every time before. So if you're too stuck into evaluating every promo without looking further than simple context, it's not your attention span you need to worry about, but rather your analytical depth. The only thing the WWE messed up with that satellite promo is not increasing the audio on the crowd recording. If you go to live shows, you can clearly tell that the WWE have been stuffing the crowd volume for a while now mainly to avoid chants that do not favor their product.

And I can't believe I'm addressing sunlight... But having my shades open while watching Raw must've deceived me.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

i can respond however i want. you don't dictate anything as to how i post. if i want to make this post saying "rock sucks lol" i will. sorry you're not special enough to mod the section.

i've already explained in the other thread 100 times why i didn't care for rock's promo. unlike you, i don't need to copy and paste my work again so someone can see it (i can scroll up btw), i can just refer you, if you honestly for whatever reason give that much of a shit you can read. so there, you are officially referred. a lot more than a promos context goes into how good a promo is, i'm using my analytical depth to see that, btw. 

and i'm sorry your shades deceived you.


----------



## Napoleon Bonaparte (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

If The Rock was there in person, in front of a DECENT crowd, that promo would have been every bit as good as the one on his return.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



skolpo said:


> You are subject to your opinion all you want. But if you're going to make posts and then fail to back it up, then don't bother typing at all. If you're going to respond, then at least address what I said or just go back on hating for no reason again:
> 
> This is probably one of the most rare promos you'll ever see from the Rock. He addresses himself in first person more than he did in third person. That probably means he's trying to convey something more than just a normal smack-talk promo, and it came off exactly like that. This felt like more than just some kayfabe promo because it had a lot more realistic background to it. Cena legitimately insulted Rock when Cena kept going off-record in interviews and late-night shows saying how Rock left the business when the business gave him so much. At that time, Rock had nothing to do with the WWE. Now that he comes back, the Cena claims resurface and Rock is directly addressing the issue unlike how he avoided it every time before. So if you're too stuck into evaluating every promo without looking further than simple context, it's not your attention span you need to worry about, but rather your analytical depth. The only thing the WWE messed up with that satellite promo is not increasing the audio on the crowd recording. If you go to live shows, you can clearly tell that the WWE have been stuffing the crowd volume for a while now mainly to avoid chants that do not favor their product.
> 
> And I can't believe I'm addressing sunlight... But having my shades open while watching Raw must've deceived me.


I always figured that about the crowds. I know they do that on Smackdown!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Rawlin said:


> Yes.
> 
> i mean, are we just doing this to up post count? i'm in.


No, were really not. And the promo was not bad IMO. Keyword IMO.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

Rock's promo was one of the best heartfelt promos I've seen in recent years. Anything Cena has ever done has been no where near as serious as what the Rock did last night. When ever Cena tries to be serious it feels more like slapstick or pandering in comparison to what the Rock did.


----------



## punksterpunk (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

the promo last night sucked why was the rock crying


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Big Dog said:


> Rock's promo was one of the best heartfelt promos I've seen in recent years. Anything Cena has ever done has been no where near as serious as what the Rock did last night. When ever Cena tries to be serious it feels more like slapstick or pandering in comparison to what the Rock did.


Yeah, it was really heartfelt with all the catchphrases, shouting and mocking Cena. You've got to be kidding me... I get it, you're a Rocky mark, but really? Heartfelt? fpalm


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Kalashnikov said:


> Yeah, it was really heartfelt with all the catchphrases, shouting and mocking Cena. You've got to be kidding me... I get it, you're a Rocky mark, but really? Heartfelt? fpalm


Rock didn't even use that many catchphrases. Your acting like he pulled every single one out of the book. The Mocking Cena isn't going to be heartfelt because that's the joke-ish part of the promo. But the Shouting, talking about how he paved the way for gus like Cena,why he left, and his overall history, can be seemed as heartfelt to those fans out there. 

If Cena did a promo shouting, talking about his history, which he has done before, you would be all over it. So I don't see whats the big problem here.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

The Rock making a successful career outside the WWE is a great thing for the WWE. He will always be originally a WWE superstar and it shows the potential career pathway and stardom that the WWE can give somebody.

John Cena's rap response showed an incredibly ignorant perspective. It just shows how dumb these Cena marks are.


----------



## beefheart (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

The Rock's first return promo was excellent.

Cena's response was unexpectedly brilliant as well.

I didn't really like rocky's titatron promo this week, but I'll watch it again.

Cena's promo this week was absolutely attrocious.


The Rock is miles ahead of Cena, but Cena still has the potential to be entertaining. Shame Vince had to make him THE babyface of the company.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Kalashnikov said:


> Yeah, it was really heartfelt with all the catchphrases, shouting and mocking Cena. You've got to be kidding me... I get it, you're a Rocky mark, but really? Heartfelt? fpalm


Stop fixating on the comedy bits, it's pretty evident what part people are referring to. Either way when Cena does a promo like what the rock did last night, it almost never works. 

The amount of times that he's failed to pull off promos where he has attempted to start off humorous and then try to go serious, easily outweighs his good promos, where as the rock come's back and delivers two cutting promos which keep you on your seat and waiting for what he's about to say next, now not many fans can really say that about John Cena.

I'm not saying Cena isn't talented, I'm just supporting the difference between the rock and cena, which sadly for john, is huge.


----------



## manjiimortal (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

I thought he was just walking around circles during most of the promo, and it being pre-recorded didn't help his argument of saying he loves the WWE. Crowd also wasn't into it most of the time.

If they are going to put their love for the WWE as a centerpiece for the War of Words, then Cena easily wins it by a mile away.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

If you approve of Cena's childish antics thats part of the reason why you think hes better your simply immature. Thr Rock cut a serious promo that was from the heart but its bad because he didn't make fun of Cena? What did Cena prove in his rap other then the fact that he doesn't know shit about the Rock's family or his reasons for not coming back every other month.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



manjiimortal said:


> I thought he was just walking around circles during most of the promo, and it being pre-recorded didn't help his argument of saying he loves the WWE. Crowd also wasn't into it most of the time.
> 
> If they are going to put their love for the WWE as a centerpiece for the War of Words, then Cena easily wins it by a mile away.


Personally, I don't think it was pre-recorded.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

*The OP has a great point sadly there are the ones who simply don't get it. Rock once again showed up cena but since cena was actually there the people will take his side. All cena did was say a bunch gay jokes last week but in todays society that's greatness.*


----------



## manjiimortal (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Big Dog said:


> Personally, I don't think it was pre-recorded.


Live transmission then?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

the only reason you people didnt like his promo was because he barely insulted cena. rock was serious, and you didnt like that. WTF. and you all bitch about him because hes never serious.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



sideon said:


> *The OP has a great point sadly there are the ones who simply don't get it. Rock once again showed up cena but since cena was actually there the people will take his side. All cena did was say a bunch gay jokes last week but in todays society that's greatness.*


And all the Rock did was break kayfabe, mock gimmicks and talk about jamming things up people's butts. Hardly high class humour.

Whats your point?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



manjiimortal said:


> Live transmission then?


To me it seemed it, during the part where the lights went out and he had the crowd responding with all the thousands etc, the timing just seemed right to me.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

I think you're looking at this kinda wrong.

-Rock came back and joked Cena
-Cena shot back by joking Rock 
-Rock gets serious

Cena hasn't gotten serious yet. I liked Rock's promo, more than Cena's previous one but Cena hasn't even responded to this promo yet.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

I agree with Doogie Hauser. Rock's promo last night blew Cena out of the water and I feel sorry for those of you who were unable to enjoy it for whatever reason. Even if you find lines like "yabba dabba bitch" dumb you still have to marvel at his comedic timing and delivery. I thought he knocked it out of the park again. And the Cena mockery was hilarious. I've waited years many years for someone to properly take down his white gangsta boy Marky Mark persona. 

I've watched Cena's promo multiple times now and it's indeed pretty solid. The fact that he's even able to hold his own with the Rock is impressive. I can't wait to see where this is all headed!


----------



## manjiimortal (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



MoveMent said:


> I think you're looking at this kinda wrong.
> 
> -Rock came back and joked Cena
> -Cena shot back by joking Rock
> ...


I thought he got kinda serious at the end of his promo last week, when he started talking anout his love for the WWE, which was the punch-line for it. Cena can cut a really good serious promo, but the writers insist on having him do childish jokes because their target audience are kids. Hogan's target audience were also the kids, but his promos weren't childish. Nonsensical without a doubt, but not childish.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



MoveMent said:


> I think you're looking at this kinda wrong.
> 
> -Rock came back and joked Cena
> -Cena shot back by joking Rock
> ...


Cena got serious the minute he said he's there to show his love to the WWE. Just cos he was rapping it doesn't change that.

Oh and those claiming Rock didn't mock Cena (one of the most pathetic excuses I've seen to say a promo isn't good) were we watching the same promo? Did Rock not mock Cena's attempts at rapping?

Like I said. Two groups: 1) Haters 2) Over-analysers.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



Kalashnikov said:


> For me, Rock's promo last night was *abysmal*... definitely a lot worse than Cena's last week, and yet he gets away with it because of who he is, while Cena got heat from some for that absolutely superior rap promo.


Abysmal? What the fuck? 

Just noticed Cena in your mark list. You've obviously taken his side and are refusing to look at the situation the way it is. I'm a big fan of both Rock and Cena and I'm calling it as it is. Get your head outta your ass.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



nogginthenog said:


> Its not real you know.
> 
> Rock was in his house because WWE wanted him there, if he came to the show there is no way to feasibly have him call out Cena without Cena responding (in the same way that he couldnt be there last week as he would have to have confronted Cena).
> 
> ...


Good Point here


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

Oh and why are we disputing sunlight? C'mon now guys aha.


----------



## ²circle (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

I'm pretty sure The Rocks promo was pre recorded last night. There was a moment when the fans started chanting "Rocky Rocky" and he kept on talking, Rock never does that.

I'm just stumped as to where this is going, because to all intents and purposes Rock seems to be acting like a heel with the crushing Cenas merch, the stuff about never leaving then doing pre recorded messages etc...

I really hope this isn't just a feud to get Cena the credibility among the wider wrestling community by having Rock say all this heartfelt stuff then disappear again thus proving Cena's point about Rock talking the talk but not walking the walk so to speak.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

Rock's promo was incredible last night because of how he delivered it and he hit most of the points he needed to address. This "sell-out" mess has been way out of hand and unfair for years, dating back to 2002. I guess The Rock is so good people's feelings were hurt when he left. Sorry guys Rock isn’t Ric Flair, Hulk Hogan or Steve Austin. The Rock moved on to another career after winning 9 WWE titles and being a headliner for about 5 years in the WWE. 

He’s here now though bringing a lot of excitement back in the WWE and that’s all that really matters. I was so pleased Rock mentioned he opened the door for Cena and so many other wrestlers with his legacy and his departure. The intensity and passion, and the serious tone Rocky put into this promo will be remembered for a LONG time from this wrestling fan.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



The Clique said:


> Rock's promo was incredible last night because of how he delivered it and he hit most of the points he needed to address. This "sell-out" has been way out of hand and unfair for years, dating back to 2002. I guess The Rock is so good people's feelings were hurt when he left. Sorry guys Rock isn’t Ric Flair, Hulk Hogan or Steve Austin. The Rock moved on to another career after winning 9 WWE titles and being a headliner for about 5 years in the WWE.
> 
> He’s here now though bringing a lot of excitement back in the WWE and that’s all that really matters. I was so pleased Rock mentioned he opened the door for Cena and so many other wrestlers with his legacy and his departure. The intensity and passion, and the serious tone Rocky put into this promo will be remembered for a LONG time from this wrestling fan.





Samee said:


> *COMMON FUCKING SENSE*


Well in.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

The rock's promo was real, it seem more personal then just insults, and i havent watched a whole raw till last night night in a long time, i dont know if its the era but I am glad rock is back in anyway in the WWE, even if it wasn't live who cares if he didn't have to read through a script, he would bury john cena in seconds so people saying he used catch phrases so what everyone does get over it. id take this rock over john cena or half the wwe locker room anyday


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



²circle said:


> I'm pretty sure The Rocks promo was pre recorded last night. There was a moment when the fans started chanting "Rocky Rocky" and he kept on talking, Rock never does that.
> 
> I'm just stumped as to where this is going, because to all intents and purposes Rock seems to be acting like a heel with the crushing Cenas merch, the stuff about never leaving then doing pre recorded messages etc...
> 
> I really hope this isn't just a feud to get Cena the credibility among the wider wrestling community by having Rock say all this heartfelt stuff then disappear again thus proving Cena's point about Rock talking the talk but not walking the walk so to speak.


It does feel that way too. Like WWE is trying to get more people on Cena's side. WWE retweeted alot of the pro-Cena Tweets, Maryse did, Cena retweeted them, CM Punk mocked the Rock etc. Its looking like a WWE/Loyalty vs Rock thing now. I still think this is going to end with both men being on the same page though.


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

*Okay, so I'm unbiased. I'm not a bigger Cena-fan than I'm a Rock-fan and visa versa. But my honest opinion on Rock's promo on RAW last night is that I was greatly disappointed. Disappointed by the fans who almost didn't make any noise, at least not compared to the promos from them both the past two weeks. And highly disappointed of the quality of the promo. YES it had some high spots... YES it was meant to be heartfelt... And YES the ending was okay... But the rest of it, very disappointing. Of course it's another thing when they'll eventually both have a mic and stand face to face in the ring, but so far I've seen an GREAT return from The Rock, an equally GREAT response by Cena, and then what ever that was last night. So in my opinion, unless Cena disappoints big time on the mic whenever he responds, Cena will be ahead.*


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

*agreed with Samee and The Clique .. i saw nearly all the rock's stuff in wwf wwe and Hollywood i knew dj and the rock i say this pomo is for real and on his top 10 ever ever and the days will prove it*


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



JuulDK said:


> *Okay, so I'm unbiased. I'm not a bigger Cena-fan than I'm a Rock-fan and visa versa. But my honest opinion on Rock's promo on RAW last night is that I was greatly disappointed. Disappointed by the fans who almost didn't make any noise, at least not compared to the promos from them both the past two weeks. And highly disappointed of the quality of the promo. YES it had some high spots... YES it was meant to be heartfelt... And YES the ending was okay... But the rest of it, very disappointing. Of course it's another thing when they'll eventually both have a mic and stand face to face in the ring, but so far I've seen an GREAT return from The Rock, an equally GREAT response by Cena, and then what ever that was last night. So in my opinion, unless Cena disappoints big time on the mic whenever he responds, Cena will be ahead.*


You shouldn't be disappointed by the noise the crowd made cos they were shit all night. I honestly don't see what was so disappointing about this promo. You can't expect every single aspect of it to be perfect, especially when he's not even there. I am looking at this subjectively and taking into account it was pre-recorded, Rock did a very good job. When he's giving promos live and he feels it might be falling flat he can just turn it up a notch at the snap of his fingers but obviously he can't do that when pre-recorded. Point is, he got in all his shots and kept the ball rolling for next week setting up for a Cena response. It gives Cena something to do other than whoop Miz's ass. 

And yeah, if Cena gave a pre-recorded promo next week and it was better than Rock's, I'll admit Cena's ahead but that's not going to happen. I'd love to be proven wrong though.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

i find it funny wwe fans these days bash the rock cause he makes it serious, go watch youtube videos of him when he does funny promos because he wants to make this personal, but most fans on this site love to hate older wrestlers apparently like i said on another thread, wrestlers theses days cannot cut a promo like the rock steve austin, jake roberts all the old wrestlers are better on mic then miz,cena, all those new young guys. IMO


----------



## manjiimortal (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

A face to face confrontation is just about the climax they can get out of this, since The Rock isn't wrestling anymore. But i do fear that the WWE might be leading people into believing that they will have a match.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Samee said:


> Cena got serious the minute he said he's there to show his love to the WWE. Just cos he was rapping it doesn't change that.
> 
> Oh and those claiming Rock didn't mock Cena (one of the most pathetic excuses I've seen to say a promo isn't good) were we watching the same promo? Did Rock not mock Cena's attempts at rapping?
> 
> Like I said. Two groups: 1) Haters 2) Over-analysers.


Of course Cena had some seriousness (hate that word) in his promo, but what I'm saying is shouldn't you at least wait for Cena's response to The Rock's latest promo? The beginning and end of Rock's promo was him joking around, all that was in-between was all business.


----------



## manjiimortal (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

A full serious Cena promo would be welcomed, he needs to do it more often.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

I'd prefer to put myself into group 3 - *The call it how you see it group*. I'm a big fan of both guys, they are 2 of my favorite wrestlers of all time. Rock, there's nobody else like him when it comes to electrifying and being on the mic. And I think this is the crux of the problem, he _wasn't_ on the mic last night. He was in his home effectively preaching to a dead as shit crowd. It was actually a little hard to watch at times because he was getting really emotional and getting zero response. I honestly have to say that that is probably one of the worst Rock promos I have seen him do. It just felt like he was rambling about nothing in particular. Definitely not the response I was expecting from him.

As for Cena, well there's just no excuse for the shit he dished out last night. It was bad. But we all know he can do better as he proved last week. Tbh, I don't think its fair that Rock gets to ignore the company's PG stance when he's talking while Cena has to stick to it. Last week he was given the chance to _really_ talk and he brought the game level. They should be letting both guys say what they want. 

So yeah, I'm just calling it like I see it. Rock's promo last night is not the one to be comparing Cena to and saying that he sucks. Given that Cena's promo was horrific last night too so maybe you can get away with it. But that was nowhere near Rock's usual promo standard. And maybe it was the crowd or maybe it was all the promo itself, but I just wasn't feeling it last night. In fact, I wasn't feeling any of the show apart from Punk/Orton tbh because it flat out sucked ass. Everybody needs to step up their game BIG TIME next week. It the RTWM FFS.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



MoveMent said:


> Of course Cena had some seriousness (hate that word) in his promo, but what I'm saying is shouldn't you at least wait for Cena's response to The Rock's latest promo? The beginning and end of Rock's promo was him joking around, all that was in-between was all business.


What? C'mon now. That would mean I couldn't judge Cena's promo next week cos I'd have to wait for Rock's response the week after. When does it end? I'm judging it now, as I should do.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Starbuck said:


> I'd prefer to put myself into group 3 - *The call it how you see it group*. I'm a big fan of both guys, they are 2 of my favorite wrestlers of all time. Rock, there's nobody else like him when it comes to electrifying and being on the mic. And I think this is the crux of the problem, he _wasn't_ on the mic last night. He was in his home effectively preaching to a dead as shit crowd. It was actually a little hard to watch at times because he was getting really emotional and getting zero response. I honestly have to say that that is probably one of the worst Rock promos I have seen him do. It just felt like he was rambling about nothing in particular. Definitely not the response I was expecting from him.
> 
> As for Cena, well there's just no excuse for the shit he dished out last night. It was bad. But we all know he can do better as he proved last week. Tbh, I don't think its fair that Rock gets to ignore the company's PG stance when he's talking while Cena has to stick to it. Last week he was given the chance to _really_ talk and he brought the game level. They should be letting both guys say what they want.
> 
> So yeah, I'm just calling it like I see it. Rock's promo last night is not the one to be comparing Cena to and saying that he sucks. Given that Cena's promo was horrific last night too so maybe you can get away with it. But that was nowhere near Rock's usual promo standard. And maybe it was the crowd or maybe it was all the promo itself, but I just wasn't feeling it last night. In fact, I wasn't feeling any of the show apart from Punk/Orton tbh because it flat out sucked ass. Everybody needs to step up their game BIG TIME next week. It the RTWM FFS.


Fully understand everything you've said here man and can't really dispute much but like I've said, you have to take into account that Rock wasn't live. Once you take that into account you can appreciate the contents of his promo. My expectations weren't high cos I knew he wasn't going to be there live and therefore knew it wasn't going to be as 'electrifying' and maybe you went in expecting his usual greatness? I dunno.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

Would you all stop your fuckin moaning? You've all been asking for The Rock to come back for years and you all complain when he finally does. Make your mind up folks! I enjoyed the promo, it did the job and The Rock did it alot better than Cena ever will.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Samee said:


> Fully understand everything you've said here man and can't really dispute much but like I've said, you have to take into account that Rock wasn't live. Once you take that into account you can appreciate the contents of his promo. My expectations weren't high cos I knew he wasn't going to be there live and therefore knew it wasn't going to be as 'electrifying' and maybe you went in expecting his usual greatness? I dunno.


I did take that into account though as I stated in my post. Imo that was the main problem. But even still, the crowd sitting on their hands during a Rock promo whether he's there live or not is definitely not something I'm used to. And personally I just didn't like the promo very much. Felt like he was preaching and rambling about nothing in particular. Right now I'm keeping the scorecard matched with Cena 1 and Rock 1. I'm pretty much just going to forget Raw ever happened last night. Absolutely horrific show and I can't say that enough.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Samee said:


> What? C'mon now. That would mean I couldn't judge Cena's promo next week cos I'd have to wait for Rock's response the week after. When does it end? I'm judging it now, as I should do.


Cena's response next week would be his response to Rock's last night so you could, but that's not exactly what I was going for I should of explained better.

Rock's promo last night is what's gonna take this "feud" to the next level. So in my eyes it would naturally be better than any "fart joke" promo's that came before it depending on whether Cena's next promo can live up to what The Rock has just done will determine whether Cena is on Rock's level (promo wise), to me at least.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Starbuck said:


> I did take that into account though as I stated in my post. Imo that was the main problem. But even still, the crowd sitting on their hands during a Rock promo whether he's there live or not is definitely not something I'm used to. And personally I just didn't like the promo very much. Felt like he was preaching and rambling about nothing in particular. Right now I'm keeping the scorecard matched with Cena 1 and Rock 1. I'm pretty much just going to forget Raw ever happened last night. Absolutely horrific show and I can't say that enough.


Well, I liked the 'preaching' cos it really felt like it was coming from Rock's heart. That was the real Rock talking. He was addressing the comments Cena made and no doubt they hurt him and he was also addressing all those calling him a sell out. Would the promo have been better in person? Hell yeah! But that couldn't happen since WWE don't wanna be whoring out Rock so I'm pleased with what I got. 

Hey and I don't know why you're so down on RAW mate. So what if Cena was at his absolute shittest, at least you got HHH?


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Big Dog said:


> Stop fixating on the comedy bits, it's pretty evident what part people are referring to. Either way when Cena does a promo like what the rock did last night, it almost never works.
> 
> The amount of times that he's failed to pull off promos where he has attempted to start off humorous and then try to go serious, easily outweighs his good promos, where as the rock come's back and delivers two cutting promos which keep you on your seat and waiting for what he's about to say next, now not many fans can really say that about John Cena.
> 
> I'm not saying Cena isn't talented, I'm just supporting the difference between the rock and cena, which sadly for john, is huge.


The Rock promo last night was one of the shittiest of all majorly hyped promos I have seen.I expected something amazing & got a retarded one.

From Cena I expected nothing good last week & he completely owned the Rock.

The Rock has already proved he is 10 times the mic worker & is 10 times as charismatic as Cena but maybe he's lost it because Cena has OWNED HIM so far in this confrontation.COMPLETE OWNAGE

-----> From a guy who hated Cena's stale character over the last fee years & who grew up marking for the Rock as a child.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



> JohnCena
> 
> CeNation. Apparently last night I was shot dead by a group of thugs. I also was apparently owned by the rock. Both just internet rumor.


He sure loves talking about Rock on twitter, I think Rock has talked about him once of twitter.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

It's all down to opinion. The people that annoy me are the haters (not just Rock haters but Cena haters too) that think in the manner of how they type, is that their opinions are facts.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

John Cena said this after the dark match last night :



> After the match Cena grabbed the microphone and talked about how they had just flown 15 hours down to South America did four shows, flew 15 hours back and actually showed up in Buffalo. He then thanked Randy Orton for showing up. Also, he thanked the fans for showing up and referenced a certain individual who wasn't there. He mentioned how if The Rock were here he would know that there was 16,700 fans in attendance instead of the 14,000 he said during his via satellite promo.


Cena got another point.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Samee said:


> Well, I liked the 'preaching' cos it really felt like it was coming from Rock's heart. That was the real Rock talking. He was addressing the comments Cena made and no doubt they hurt him and he was also addressing all those calling him a sell out. Would the promo have been better in person? Hell yeah! But that couldn't happen since WWE don't wanna be whoring out Rock so I'm pleased with what I got.
> 
> Hey and I don't know why you're so down on RAW mate. So what if Cena was at his absolute shittest, at least you got HHH?


I'm so down because they completely ruined my excitement for Wrestlemania with their retarded shit ass show. I want to get excited, I want to get the same feelings I had this time last year and the year before for Manias 25 and 26. Right now I couldn't care less and that is bad. Yeah I got Trips but what did he do? He cut an OK promo, put the final nail in Seamus' coffin and left. WOW. The entire show was a mess.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Mr.S said:


> The Rock promo last night was one of the shittiest of all majorly hyped promos I have seen.I expected something amazing & got a retarded one.
> 
> *From Cena I expected nothing good last week & he completely owned the Rock.
> 
> ...


Cena owned Dwayne, not The Rock, he never mentioned him as a wrestler/character, but went after the person Dwayne, bashing his movies and apparently not giving the fans anything back.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Samee said:


> Yes, it's another Rock/Cena thread but hear me out. This needs to be addressed separately. There are two groups of people who seem to have had it in for The Rock since his comeback. 1) The haters and 2) The over-analysers. I never take the haters seriously cos that's all they are, haters. But the second group is what gets to me. Those who try to over complicate things and look at wrestling as some sort of science. Scoring wrestlers' ring skills, mic skills etc out of some sort of stupid rating system to come to conclusions such as Cena being better than The Rock. You can bring up as many phantom statistics as you want but last night proved the difference in quality between Rock and Cena. When you look at it 'scientifically' you can Cena is as good as The Rock but when you look at it with *COMMON FUCKING SENSE* you'll that Rock managed to completely overshadow Cena last night _without even being there_. Last week a great majority was all over Cena's promo saying how great it was and how he 'owned' The Rock, me included (for about 5 minutes until I came to my senses).
> 
> Compare Rock's heartfelt promo last night to Cena's supposed heartfelt one last week. Rock completely blew him out of the water and any who says otherwise is apart of one of the two groups I mentioned at the start of this post.


DUDE we are all Rock marks, but come on you could tell The Rock isn't as sharp as he used to be, but you know he is still the greatest of all time on the mic. This analysis that you have doesn't have much depth, we can't just look at these recent trash talking promos of John and The Rock and say these are the only promos they have ever done "NO". The Rock and Cena have had years of promos done and these promos that you are seeing pale in comparison to there promos of the past.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Mr.S said:


> but maybe he's lost it because Cena has OWNED HIM so far in this confrontation.COMPLETE OWNAGE


No, just no. How you can say Rock's lost it after the promo he gave on his return I'll never know. How you can say Cena "*OWNED HIM! COMPLETELY OWNED HIM!*" I'll never know either.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> DUDE we are all Rock marks, but come on *you could tell The Rock isn't as sharp as he used to be*, but you know he is still the greatest of all time on the mic. This analysis that you have doesn't not have much depth, we can't just look at these recent trash talking promos of John and The Rock and say these are the only promos they have ever done "NO". The Rock and Cena have had years of promos done and these promos that you are seeing pale in comparison to there promos of the past.


What the fuck? He was as sharp as ever on his return. Yes he was little off last night but guess what? He wasn't live and him not being as sharp was to be expected. I'd love to see any other wrestler on the roster try and give a pre-recorded promo anywhere near as good as that one.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

It wasn't a good promo by any means, barely average, but because it was by The Rock, it will be seen as one. Cena's last night sucked too. Cena's done the best promo out of the three produced in this Cena-Rock 'feud' with his rap. Rock's material is only being highly praised due to the fact he's been gone for so long and nostalgia is in effect. I was a big Rock fan, was amazing to see him return but I'm not biased to the point where I can't say he's awful at times.

Cena's gets shat on for being corny and cheesy but Rock was the originator of cheese - I loved it when I was a kid, I'm not interested in it now, much like I don't really like many Cena promos aside from the odd few (even though I'm a fan). The yabba-dabba-bitch line is one of the worst things I've ever heard, and if it came out of Cena's mouth a lot of people would have hated it but because it was from The Rock, it was great. 

This wasn't directed at the OP anyway, just in general to what I've read over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Samee said:


> What the fuck? He was as sharp as ever on his return. Yes he was little off last night but guess what? *He wasn't live and him not being as sharp was to be expected*. I'd love to see any other wrestler on the roster try and give a pre-recorded promo anywhere near as good as that one.


Exactly. In the course of the promo there was a Rocky chant and he kept talking throughout, as he can't tell when the Rcoky chants are going to happen. It's a FACT that if he was live he'd of done his little head turn thing and soak in the chants and they get louder.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



The Clique said:


> Rock's promo was incredible last night because of how he delivered it and he hit most of the points he needed to address. This "sell-out" mess has been way out of hand and unfair for years, dating back to 2002. I guess The Rock is so good people's feelings were hurt when he left. Sorry guys Rock isn’t Ric Flair, Hulk Hogan or Steve Austin. The Rock moved on to another career after winning 9 WWE titles and being a headliner for about 5 years in the WWE.
> 
> He’s here now though bringing a lot of excitement back in the WWE and that’s all that really matters. I was so pleased Rock mentioned he opened the door for Cena and so many other wrestlers with his legacy and his departure. The intensity and passion, and the serious tone Rocky put into this promo will be remembered for a LONG time from this wrestling fan.


*As the old saying goes "Period, Point Blank, End Of Story" Way to sum it up.*


----------



## Van Dayyyyum (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

Are people actually examining a Rock promo? Fuck me, you gotta love the standards around here.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



RatedR13 said:


> The yabba-dabba-bitch line is one of the worst things I've ever heard


I don't understand people shitting on this line. It was in response to Cena saying the Fruity Pebbles catchphrase "Yabba-dabba delicious" at Elimination Chamber. Rock didn't just incorporate the yabba-dabba-doo line outta the blue.

Anyway the delivery of it made up for any corniness. Even though I like Cena that's his problem sometimes. His delivery isn't bad, but it's not on The Rock's level.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

I thought the yabba dabba bitch line, was the bitch line of the night.


----------



## Heathy (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

Cena promo was the worst thing i have ever ever heard on wwe. about eating toilet paper ? i mean WTF


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

*Quote:
After the match Cena grabbed the microphone and talked about how they had just flown 15 hours down to South America did four shows, flew 15 hours back and actually showed up in Buffalo. He then thanked Randy Orton for showing up. Also, he thanked the fans for showing up and referenced a certain individual who wasn't there. He mentioned how if The Rock were here he would know that there was 16,700 fans in attendance instead of the 14,000 he said during his via satellite promo.*

LOL I guess Cena is failing to realize that The Rock is not a full time WWE super star and isn't capable of doing 4 shows like Cena did and keeping full track of everything.
*
Originally Posted by Samee 
What the fuck? He was as sharp as ever on his return. Yes he was little off last night but guess what? He wasn't live and him not being as sharp was to be expected. I'd love to see any other wrestler on the roster try and give a pre-recorded promo anywhere near as good as that one.
*

Ya his in ring promo was spot on , but your excuse is because it was a promo on the titantron, when in previous years The Rock has proved that he could do an excellent promo on the tron whether it was pre recorded or not. None the less the promo was still good just a little dragged out.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Heathy said:


> Cena promo was the worst thing i have ever ever heard on wwe. about eating toilet paper ? i mean WTF


Just don't talk about it. It's hard enough knowing it happened without people bringing it back up.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> *Quote:
> Ya his in ring promo was spot on , but your excuse is because it was a promo on the titantron, when in previous years The Rock has proved that he could do an excellent promo on the tron whether it was pre recorded or not. None the less the promo was still good just a little dragged out.*


*

Er what now? What Rock delivered was as good as a pre-recorded promo gets. You may have preferred the others cos they were shorter but that was the only difference, they were shorter. Rock can't control how much time he's given. In previous years the promos he's given on the tron are the ones about Vince vs Trump and a Smackdown anniversary thing. Neither of those promos were better than the one Rock delivered last night.*


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

My lord the hell is wrong with you people lol what happened to just enjoying it for what it is, proper examining it like you're experts or something smh. Wasn't his best whatever wasn't the worst promo either though.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Samee said:


> No, just no. How you can say Rock's lost it after the promo he gave on his return I'll never know. How you can say Cena "*OWNED HIM! COMPLETELY OWNED HIM!*" I'll never know either.


Was it really AMAZING if you take out those 7 long years of absence & the nostalgia bit.If he was performing straight for 7 years like Cena is & look at it impartially Cena was head & shoulders ahead of the Rock in his promo.

Ofcourse in terms of crowd connect or audience response Rock was light years ahead.People value legends & nostalgia is A huge thing.Even Booker & Nash out-popped Cena in the Rumble.Look & Hunter's pops.

NOSTALGIA & THE whole respect for the legends along with Cena's stale character is the only reason why Cena starts behind the Rock but he sure has made up for it so far & I'd say the first round goes to Cena.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> *Quote:
> After the match Cena grabbed the microphone and talked about how they had just flown 15 hours down to South America did four shows, flew 15 hours back and actually showed up in Buffalo. He then thanked Randy Orton for showing up. Also, he thanked the fans for showing up and referenced a certain individual who wasn't there. He mentioned how if The Rock were here he would know that there was 16,700 fans in attendance instead of the 14,000 he said during his via satellite promo.*


Was this Cena in Kayfabe or straight from Cena's own personal feelings, since it's pretty lame for him to pick on The Rock for not being there when he's not even a proper superstar and having him turn up at every show would take the shine off of his appearance at wrestlemania more.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

What exactly was wrong with The Rock's promo last night. I felt it came from the heart. He talk about his family history and how it was part of the WWF history and how he help the company acend to greatness. This promo was more serious and I feel it caught some of you off guard. The man's delivery was great even if it was pre recorded. Its just that the atmosphere last night in the crowd was piss poor.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

*

The Rock's promo last night was really great in my opinion.

The biggest difference is The Rock has always been talented enough to portray emotion and make it absolutely believable. 

I don't remember Cena ever being able to do that convincingly.

Now I'm not saying Cena isn't passionate. I absolutely believe he is. He just can't seem to portray that passion in promo's like The Rock can. *


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Mr.S said:


> Was it really AMAZING if you take out those 7 long years of absence & the nostalgia bit.If he was performing straight for 7 years like Cena is & look at it impartially Cena was head & shoulders ahead of the Rock in his promo.
> 
> Ofcourse in terms of crowd connect or audience response Rock was light years ahead.People value legends & nostalgia is A huge thing.Even Booker & Nash out-popped Cena in the Rumble.Look & Hunter's pops.
> 
> NOSTALGIA & THE whole respect for the legends along with Cena's stale character is the only reason why Cena starts behind the Rock but he sure has made up for it so far & I'd say the first round goes to Cena.


Group number fucking 2) OVER-ANALYSERS.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

How the fuck can ROck's promo last night be average, but anything cut by anyone in the WWE in the last 10 years be good? Rock's promo was one of the best since the company was created and there's no disputing that if no bias is involved. I even asked casual fans(my family) and they said it was a 10/10. If that is average then Punk might as well be Jeff Hardy. I have never heard Jericho, Cena, Punk, Foley, or anyone cut a promo like that, that good, adn you people shit on it?

And the arguments against it are retarded as hell. "The crowd wasn't into it" They chanted Rocky, popped when he said his phrases and the yabba dabba bitch line, said the millions line loud, and Rock got the best reaction all night and only Orotn and Cena and Lawler got anything close.

Then you say he was rambling. But he wasn't he was making points and being serious, something all Rock haters say he can't do, yet he did it with perfection. He talked about how he paved the way for WWE to do movies, and he did, before him there were none to my knowledge, he talked about wrestling being in his blood, and it is by proof of his family, he talked about why he left so he could accomplish his dreams, and he even berated Cena for responding to his promo on the mic in the form of....rap.

He dogged Cena, countered his points, still made fun of him some more, got his catchphrases in, was serious, and then funny, and delivered the yabba dabba bitch line which was hilarious, and even had good crowd control over satellite, yet his promo sucked and Cena's was good?

Cena's was entertaining, but break it down, and all he did was make gay jokes and diss the Rock's movies. Rock dissed his character, his catchphrase, his merchandise, and pretty much everything about him besides personal stuff. So GTFOH if you think Cena has a one up on the Rock. Your opinion is now invalid, idiotic, and imbecilic. 

You're just bitter cause Rock wasn't there live, like there wasn't a reason for it and like he's not a busy man, a renowned actor, making 10's of millions of dollars.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> DUDE we are all Rock marks, but come on you could tell The Rock isn't as sharp as he used to be, but you know he is still the greatest of all time on the mic. This analysis that you have doesn't have much depth, we can't just look at these recent trash talking promos of John and The Rock and say these are the only promos they have ever done "NO". The Rock and Cena have had years of promos done and these promos that you are seeing pale in comparison to there promos of the past.


NO he is not & never was.He is NOT in my TOP 5 Mic workers of all times.So we all dont know & neither is it universally accepted.

i'd put Jake,Foley & Flair hands down ahead of him with probably Piper & Stone Cold as well.He's surely in MY TOP 8 though.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

rock was sorta more serious so I guess thats why people hated it. I guess people want a laugh and thats why they hated it. The only funny thing he said was yabba dabba biatch

But his promo was great, it seemed like it was really heart filled, unlike cena's promo thats just plain corny. Its going to really suck if wwe makes rock raise cena's hand and act like they're best friends now..

I know this is off topic but cena has a lot of nerve to call out the rock for making the tooth fairy movie when Cena was in some movie called fred the movie.. That movie is more childish than dora the explorer. Serious the rock needs to rip into cena about this asap


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*

What was shit about Rock's promo was that they tried to make out it wasn't prerecorded (though I don't think they said it live) and they added in delays. It wasn't fluid at all and it wasn't a Rock like promo, it was different. It didn't really bother me though.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Dark_Raiden said:


> How the fuck can ROck's promo last night be average, but anything cut by anyone in the WWE in the last 10 years be good? Rock's promo was one of the best since the company was created and there's no disputing that if no bias is involved. I even asked casual fans(my family) and they said it was a 10/10. If that is average then Punk might as well be Jeff Hardy. I have never heard Jericho, Cena, Punk, Foley, or anyone cut a promo like that, that good, adn you people shit on it?
> 
> And the arguments against it are retarded as hell. "The crowd wasn't into it" They chanted Rocky, popped when he said his phrases and the yabba dabba bitch line, said the millions line loud, and Rock got the best reaction all night and only Orotn and Cena and Lawler got anything close.
> 
> ...


Agree with a lot of this.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Mr.S said:


> NO he is not & never was.He is NOT in my TOP 5 Mic workers of all times.So we all dont know & neither is it universally accepted.
> 
> i'd put Jake,Foley & Flair hands down ahead of him with probably Piper & Stone Cold as well.He's surely in MY TOP 8 though.


At least we know hes better on the mic than that guy in your avatar. Just Sayin. 

BTW, I agree about Jake,Foley,Flair being better.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Samee said:


> Er what now? What Rock delivered was as good as a pre-recorded promo gets. You may have preferred the others cos they were shorter but that was the only difference, they were shorter. Rock can't control how much time he's given. In previous years the promos he's given on the tron are the ones about Vince vs Trump and a Smackdown anniversary thing. Neither of those promos were better than the one Rock delivered last night.


LOL it has nothing to do with the length. And don't I am desperately trying to down size The Rock.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL it has nothing to do with the length. And don't I am desperately trying to down size The Rock.


What?


----------



## Heathy (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Samee said:


> Just don't talk about it. It's hard enough knowing it happened without people bringing it back up.



LOL Majorly at that


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Samee said:


> Group number fucking 2) OVER-ANALYSERS.


I did not even analyse.I felt BORED & Un-entertained,strange coming from THE ROCK.

Add to it I felt no amount of passion or emotion or genuiness in it.When Cena said you left us high & dry I could feel it.Even when Rock was talking about his family he had his shades on & I could get no glimpse of any realism in it.

It seemed to me like a script from a movie.Add to he felt COMPLETELY to retaliate to Cena owning him the week before.It made the ROCK look lame.

I'm sure had this been Morisson or Swagger,the guy would have been criticized to death,just cause it is the Rock he could make a pathetic promo & still get people praising him.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> At least we know hes better on the mic than that guy in your avatar. Just Sayin.
> 
> BTW, I agree about Jake,Foley,Flair being better.



FOR SURE he is better than thar druggist IMO & light years ahead in the ring too compared to the fatso brother of the druggist.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Samee, sorry, but this has to be merged too. Just because you think it can be it's own thread doesn't mean it can. Every other thread gets merged so this one is no different. The length of your post means nothing either. 

People need to learn how to use discussion threads. The fact that as soon as you made this thread the big thread died should give a clear indication that it's not a separate topic and that the same people that were posting in the big thread were now posting in your thread instead because it's the same. 

Not going to get into it, just telling you why. That's it.

Continue on with the discussion.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Mr.S said:


> I did not even analyse.I felt BORED & Un-entertained,strange coming from THE ROCK.
> 
> Add to it I felt no amount of passion or emotion or genuiness in it.When Cena said you left us high & dry I could feel it.Even when Rock was talking about his family he had his shades on & I could get no glimpse of any realism in it.
> 
> ...


It was *PRE-RECOREDED*. Fucking hell. 

If Morrison or Swagger gave a promo like that they would be praised beyond belief. I don't know what the hell you're smoking.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



JM said:


> Samee, sorry, but this has to be merged too. Just because you think it can be it's own thread doesn't mean it can. Every other thread gets merged so this one is no different. The length of your post means nothing either.
> 
> People need to learn how to use discussion threads. The fact that as soon as you made this thread the big thread died should give a clear indication that it's not a separate topic and that the same people that were posting in the big thread were now posting in your thread instead because it's the same.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, no problems. In all honesty I just wanted my frustration to be heard without getting lost in the shuffle.

Appreciate you at least told me why.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I guess some people think that when you make one remark that isn't "the promo was excellent" then its not to their understanding.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I felt emotion from his voice it was just awkward because he's usually funny and he turned serious so I guess Cena did strike a nerve - this should be interesting though


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I cant wait for a face to face confrontation, some of you guys are pathetic, its entertainment, best thing to happen in the wwe for years and years, enjoy it instead of bickering.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I guess some people think that when you make one remark that isn't "the promo was excellent" then its not to their understanding.


Nice sly subtle dig there mate.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: THAT was the difference between Rock and Cena*



Samee said:


> It was *PRE-RECOREDED*. Fucking hell.
> 
> If Morrison or Swagger gave a promo like that they would be praised beyond belief. I don't know what the hell you're smoking.


Yeah, because they are well known for their inability to sell what they're saying. Rock, on the other hand, is not. It was an average promo, plain and simple.


----------



## Scandall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Can we all just agree?*

Everybody's been bitching about either The Rock's promo, John Cena's promo, who is better, who is worst, who would win an egg and spoon race etc etc.

Can we all just agree though that when these two eventually go at it, it's going to be pretty awesome. Practically two entire eras facing it off. 

And who knows, this is probably Cena's best/only opportunity to really see if he can play a heel role successfully. Could be interesting to see, although I doubt it'll happen.


----------



## THREE TWO ONE (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I don't get how posters on here can hate on Dwayne Johnson for going into movies for seven years, or leaving at all, I mean what Cena said was acceptable for a storyline, but in reality, if you were in the rocks shoes, what would you rather do?

Spend every week getting battered, bruised and injured and spending a lot of time flying round, or spending a few months making a few movies and spending more time with his family, and not taking risks and damaging his body so much, its an easy choice, he didn't sell out for the fame imo, he was pretty big as it was, everyone knows the rock, it was a logical choice for him.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I think for the Rock's standards which are higher than high, it was poor. But comapred to the rest of the roster, it was great, espically compared to Hunters and a suprisingly below par Cena.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Samee said:


> Fair enough, no problems. In all honesty I just wanted my frustration to be heard without getting lost in the shuffle.
> 
> Appreciate you at least told me why.


Lol I was actually writing a response to that thread, and when I went to post it, the thread no longer existed!

Anyway, what I had written was that The Rock's promo was incredible...as usual...and that is not me just being a "blind Rock mark". Any true wrestling fan, whether they like Rock or not, needs to understand and more importantly appreciate what Rock was able to do in not just that promo, but the one from 2 weeks ago. THAT very type of a promo, is an element that has been missing for so long from WWE - truely captivating promos that don't sound like a robot is reading them. We all know that so many times it seems like superstars are trying so hard to remember their lines or whatever they are doing, that their mannerisms just look awkward and the whole segment falls very short of what it should have been. 

He showed again, exactly why he is one of the absolute best to ever even lay a finger on a WWE microphone. Rock has such a way of engaging the viewer in everything he is saying, making the viewer actualy _feel_ the words coming out of his mouth. He has always had the unique ability of telling a complete story, and never losing site of what the overall meaning of the point he is trying to make, actually is. The emotion he brings to his promos really is for the lack of a better word: electrifying. And that is the same emotion he brought with him to Hollywood that allowed him to succeed in that dream of his as well.

I hope the boys in the back have been taking notes.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

The Rock's promo was the ONLY point in the ENTIRE show where I turned off the laptop, stopped fiddling around with my drink and paid full attention to the TV. I would say that's a bit more than "average" or "poor".


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Cena was awful last night.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



W>C said:


> Cena was awful last night.


*Yea, it was just a terrible segemnt with him and The Miz.*


----------



## danieltor (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



legendmaker2 said:


> id take this rock over john cena or half the wwe locker room anyday


That's not the point. The point is that Rocky isnt "back", he's back "for now". Afterwards we will be left with John Cena and the rest. WWE should return to building their roster, not taking the TNA route and padding it with people past their prime, and yes, Rock peaked a long time ago.


----------



## BigriderCZ (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

"CeNation. Apparently last night I
was shot dead by a group of thugs. I also was
apparently owned by the rock. Both just
internet rumor. "

Hehe


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

The Rock and Cena's promos were polar opposites. The Rock's promo left me in awe while Cena's made me cringe. 

Simply put The Rock has won this feud. Cena can't top that promo. Game over, son.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



danieltor said:


> That's not the point. The point is that Rocky isnt "back", he's back "for now". Afterwards we will be left with John Cena and the rest. WWE should return to building their roster, not taking the TNA route and padding it with people past their prime, and yes, Rock peaked a long time ago.


The rock is building both cena and miz.

Without him no one would even notice they were having a match at mania.

Hes being paid to appear for one reason. The face of the company and the current champion have no chemistry, are absolutely woeful at generating any sense of heat or rivalry between themselves to get people to want to see the match and pay for mania, hes been brought in to do that for them.

Cena seemed really off last night, and he should be. If I earned what he does, and my boss had to ship in the previous guy in my position to do my job for me, I'd be off too.

I'd be too embarrassed to turn up for work.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*

I like The Rock, but I will never fully cheer for him over Cena. 

Just because Cena busts his ass for WWE, day and night. He has a insase schedule. I respect the hell out of him.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



danieltor said:


> That's not the point. The point is that Rocky isnt "back", he's back "for now". Afterwards we will be left with John Cena and the rest. WWE should return to building their roster, not taking the TNA route and padding it with people past their prime, and yes, Rock peaked a long time ago.


The entire WWE isn't being built around The Rock or "padding". Rock isnt even taking the focus off of the building of their roster by any means necessary or WWE doing a TNA route. Your just talking nonsense.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Yabba Dabba Bitch and a big fat bowl of fruity pebbles >>>>>>>>> Anything John Cena has ever said.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



BigriderCZ said:


> "CeNation. Apparently last night I
> was shot dead by a group of thugs. I also was
> apparently owned by the rock. Both just
> internet rumor. "
> ...


John Cena has a horrible sense of humor and you really be laughing at that shit like it's Chris Tucker in Rush Hour or something? Is this era of fans really that EASILY impressed? The fans of the last era would of chanted "BORING" during that Cena promo last night where he killed the crowd into comical silence.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Bit disappointed Rock wasent live in the arena last night on Raw but he hgave a passionate promo and I cant wait for him to kick Cena's ass at Wrestlemania


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



> Just because Cena busts his ass for WWE, day and night. He has a insase schedule. I respect the hell out of him.


Respecting him has brought down the quality of the WWE for a LONG time.


----------



## BigriderCZ (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Nexus One said:


> John Cena has a horrible sense of humor and you really be laughing at that shit like it's Chris Tucker in Rush Hour or something? Is this era of fans really that EASILY impressed? The fans of the last era would of chanted "BORING" during that Cena promo last night where he killed the crowd into comical silence.


That era is over man, get over it.


----------



## AnotherDamnAlias (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



BigriderCZ said:


> That era is over man, get over it.


Yeah and when it swings back around, which it inevitably will, will you be crying for the PG era to come back with John Cena wack jokes?


----------



## BigriderCZ (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



AnotherDamnAlias said:


> Yeah and when it swings back around, which it inevitably will, will you be crying for the PG era to come back with John Cena wack jokes?


Lol, no. I never said that I like PG era


----------



## ²circle (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Can we all just agree?*



Scandall said:


> Everybody's been bitching about either The Rock's promo, John Cena's promo, who is better, who is worst, who would win an egg and spoon race etc etc.
> 
> Can we all just agree though that when these two eventually go at it, it's going to be pretty awesome. Practically two entire eras facing it off.
> 
> And who knows, this is probably Cena's best/only opportunity to really see if he can play a heel role successfully. Could be interesting to see, although I doubt it'll happen.


The way this is panning out so far, seems that there is going to be only one heel, and it isn't going to be Cena.

I said this earlier and I'll say it again, it seems like the WWE is trying to give Cena the all encompassing credibility that he craves.

The way I see it going is...Rock keeps on doing promos from home saying how much he loves the WWE fans, Cena keeps calling him out on not being there live and the fans end up turning on the Rock for saying shit but not turning up to back up his words.

Cena gets a whole new fanbase for always being there, Rocky does the toes after WM and Cena finally gets the recognition he wants.

I hope I'm wrong but it seems in keeping with previous storylines. I so wanted Cena to screw Orton against Barrett and it never happened, I don't see whats going to change now.

Cena turning heel would be a huge story though.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Can we all just agree?*



²circle said:


> The way this is panning out so far, seems that there is going to be only one heel, and it isn't going to be Cena.
> 
> I said this earlier and I'll say it again, it seems like the WWE is trying to give Cena the all encompassing credibility that he craves.
> 
> ...


lol are you mad bro? You think for one SECOND that people will take Cenas side over Rock!? You're mental.

Wrestlemania is full of smarks and marks, male men who watched in the attitude era, Cena will get booed out the building like he does every year there.

If you think Rock is the heel you are mental mate, Vince knows damm well that people will boo Cena over the Rock, no matter what he says.

Its THE ROCK ffs! Heel my arse!


----------



## BigriderCZ (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Can we all just agree?*



²circle said:


> Cena turning heel would be a huge story though.


We can only hope


----------



## ²circle (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Can we all just agree?*



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> lol are you mad bro? You think for one SECOND that people will take Cenas side over Rock!? You're mental.
> 
> Wrestlemania is full of smarks and marks, male men who watched in the attitude era, Cena will get booed out the building like he does every year there.
> 
> ...


Smarks, marks, you lost me friend, I have no fucking idea what all that shit means and I've watched rasslin' for many years. I'm just calling it as I see it.

I don't 'mark' for wrestlers and I don't hate on others, I just watch it and form an opinion, and when you look at it objectively there seems to be only one way this is going to go, unless the creative team throws in a major curveball and turns Cena heel...and do you really see that happening?

Fuck me some of that crowd last night were booing Rocky...if he keeps doing pre recorded promos when he could be there in person do you not think there is even an outside chance that they could be trying to give Cena the 'Superstar' status that Rocky enjoyed?

I know this sounds ridiculous but maybe The Rock is back (this time, not saying its the last time we'll see him) to give Cena the final push to take Rocky's place?

Of course I'm a few sheets to the wind right now so all of this might be absolute bollox, but I'm sure you'll tell me if it is 

Peace.


----------



## ranataro3 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I don't care who talk better or worst, thas relative, I only want to see them in the ring face to face, and fighting!!!


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Before Cena does the Five Knuckle Shuffle, he should do some of the mannerisms for the Peoples Elbow. That would get the crowd going.
As I've said before, he is *NOT* turning heel, but they should give him more heelish elements and use this as a test run for a heel turn sometime long into the future.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



BigriderCZ said:


> "CeNation. Apparently last night I
> was shot dead by a group of thugs. I also was
> apparently owned by the rock. Both just
> internet rumor. "
> ...




i know this is OT here,,but did anyone else see cena's tweet before the one u mentioned?....

about cena being felt up at an airport for having something in his pocket. turns out it was just cena's "yoghurt slinger" :shocked: LOL i even had to double check the urban dictionary just to check he went there, wow, cena finds ways 'round the PG, but ends-up sounding odd from him! :shocked:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

The Rock's promo last night was awful, Cena's promo was horrendous. I cringed pretty badly. Both were off on RAW. Quite sad.


And "Yabba Dabba Bitch" has to be the worst insult I've ever heard from The Rock. How can anyone mark for that? Just because it contained a profane word? Give me a break.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: My thoughts on the Rock and WWE*



SummerLove said:


> His promo was great. He didn't use that many of his catch phrases, and he wasn't trying to make jokes or make fun of John Cena, although he did do it, shortly, but so, so sweetly. He was being dead serious, and he was speaking from the heart, I think I even heard him get a bit emotional when he was talking about his family. He was addressing everything seriously, laying it down to all of his detractors who say he doesnt love the business, and by saying he paved the road for everyone else, which he did. The Rock actually very recently said on his facebook:
> 
> "..I was passionate about my words tonight 'cause I meant them. It's not a joke to me. It's my word. My family. My LOVE for my fans and WWE. "
> 
> ...


Absolutely right mate...

Tonights promo from the rock wasnt about making people laugh so much, more of getting across the fact that he's super pissed off about the fact that cena is questioning his character through what he's saying.

He could have easily said, something like my movies still did better than yours in some sort of comedic way and that Cena is jealous cause he sucks at acting, but it was more about making this a real personal and serious matter.

Thought it was an awesome promo none the less, regardless of whether he was live in the ring or on satelite. It would have been cool for him to have been there, but then how could they have realistically prevented Rock and Cena from not having a confrontation right there and then on raw and make the confrontation at mania pointless.

And what the promo also did for me, was to actually cement an idea that these two will have a match at some point in the future. Obviously not at mania, and maybe not this year, but Mania is in Miami next year so who knows. The whole thing has gotten to big already IMO not to blow it off without one last match (or more) from The Rock. 

Crowd sucked which probably made the rocks promo seem under par as they werent reacting to it...There were to many promos last night.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> The Rock's promo last night was awful, Cena's promo was horrendous. I cringed pretty badly. Both were off on RAW. Quite sad.
> 
> 
> And "Yabba Dabba Bitch" has to be the worst insult I've ever heard from The Rock. How can anyone mark for that? Just because it contained a profane word? Give me a break.


Oh god... if it was possible, I would set you on autorep for the rest of my life. I can't for my life understand why people think Yabba Dabba Bitch is so amazing. It's almost as retarded as the Fruity Pebbles insult, or the shit Cena goes around telling people. Most mark for these childish retardations just because Rocky has said them. Also, I'm trying to get my point across that both their promos from last night were really shit, but I keep running into "one of the best promos of all time" guys. 


Stop being blind marks, people! You like to think that you're not being told who to like, but you're really no better than the screaming kids in orange shirts.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Kalashnikov said:


> I can't for my life understand why people think Yabba Dabba Bitch is so amazing.




It's barely a step above "JBL is poopy."


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

People can't just sit back and enjoy something, we just have to nitpick and find something to bitch and complain about huh.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Kalashnikov said:


> Oh god... if it was possible, I would set you on autorep for the rest of my life. I can't for my life understand why people think Yabba Dabba Bitch is so amazing. It's almost as retarded as the Fruity Pebbles insult, or the shit Cena goes around telling people. Most mark for these childish retardations just because Rocky has said them. Also, I'm trying to get my point across that both their promos from last night were really shit, but I keep running into "one of the best promos of all time" guys.
> 
> 
> Stop being blind marks, people! You like to think that you're not being told who to like, but you're really no better than the screaming kids in orange shirts.


What is so hard to understand??,People just have different OPINIONS than you and it's that simple!,You&Others really hated it and others loved it,I agree that this was not great like the other one But I sure don't think it was all that bad and I actually liked the Yabba-Dabba part(not just cause of B*tch)But either way.....I would not think that other people are wrong or right since it's just OPINIONS!

How is people being told to like Rock or Cena??I mean they don't straight up say"like me"and even IF they actually did then I would still be a Rock mark even when a full-heel and IF trashed people in character.....That does not make me blind But just a big fan!

I bet IF your fav.current wrestler got pushed hard and won the world title or something,You would be marking out crazy and others would not exactly agree and then you would be seen as a"blind"mark.....So why call others that when you yourself could be that way at any time!?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

The anger...the pain....I love it


----------



## Vilak (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I found Rocky's words very lame. it didn't feel natural? It look scripted.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Cena's promo was nothing short of a total embarassment. God it was awful, just cut your ears off and cry awful.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I laughed at the "doctor's note." That was pretty awful but it's very fitting for Cena.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I didn't like any of the promos. I think the Rock would've been better off interrupting Cena & Miz's promo. It would've spiced things up a little more and wouldn't seem as scripted as it did.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Cena responds to rocks tweet*



jblvdx said:


> bboy.... shut the fuck up


The cool thing about bboy is that you can recognize his posts without looking at his username or avatar.
Few people accomplish that.


----------



## West Indian (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

You rock marks are so annoying. We get it. You hate cena and you all want the rock to have your babies. 

This isn't the real cena. Clearly it's not. Miz is a huge heel with the audience especially because of that girl he took the slammy from. He has to be the kid's champ to maintain face. The real cena was the cena that died or the couple minute cena that DESTROYED the rock. Promo wise, they can create arguably one of the best feuds of each of their careers. In the ring, if you don't limit cena, he can put up an entertaining match. Not saying he's on the same level as the rock but i actually don't mind watching the rock try to overcome superman. I'm a fan of both and in order to actually enjoy shit you all need to stop complaining and just enjoy the product.


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Cena isn't going to sell ppv's by his continuing need to bust out of the gay jokes


----------



## ²circle (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



West Indian said:


> You rock marks are so annoying. We get it. You hate cena and you all want the rock to have your babies.
> 
> This isn't the real cena. Clearly it's not. Miz is a huge heel with the audience especially because of that girl he took the slammy from. He has to be the kid's champ to maintain face. The real cena was the cena that died or the couple minute cena that DESTROYED the rock. Promo wise, they can create arguably one of the best feuds of each of their careers. In the ring, if you don't limit cena, he can put up an entertaining match. Not saying he's on the same level as the rock but i actually don't mind watching the rock try to overcome superman. I'm a fan of both and in order to actually enjoy shit you all need to stop complaining and just enjoy the product.


Damn son!!! You sat on so many fences that Tony Soprano wants a cut.


----------



## ²circle (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Vilak said:


> I found Rocky's words very lame. it didn't feel natural? It look scripted.


Scripted? Really? In the WWE? 

No way man...!!!!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Watching The Rock's promo from last night again. God, was he incredible. So much passion, emotion and energy here with some good comedy mixed in. Really strong stuff from Rocky right there.


----------



## partibrejker (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

the difference between rock and cena promos are simple ... when rock came out and said yabba dabba bitch the mouth of fans dropped. On the other hand cena promos tend to put you to sleep. He should just go back to rapping when he is trying to diss someone. it works much better.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

The Rock has responded:

"@TheRock
Dwayne Johnson

I should remind cena I was NEVER scheduled to be on Raw last night. No problem - as promised, next time - LIVE - my boot to his ass. Yabba.."

The hype keeps a rollin'!


----------



## ²circle (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Beatles123 said:


> The Rock has responded:
> 
> "@TheRock
> Dwayne Johnson
> ...


Nice!

Seems the online feud is hotting up better than the RAW feud.

IP's at dawn!!!!


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

*Have any of you guys realized that Cena's only jokes towards The Rock are all "Gay" "Homosexual" jokes? * .........While The Rock actually makes fun of things that are facts.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I don't know if anyone's posted Iron Sheik's response to the fued but if you haven't seen it;

the_ironsheik Jon cena i respect new generation. Rock is man like sheik he know i beat the fuck out of him and cena if they fuck with me 
about 21 hours ago via web


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Beatles123 said:


> The Rock has responded:
> 
> "@TheRock
> Dwayne Johnson
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## Gorias (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Emobacca said:


> Cena isn't going to sell ppv's by his continuing need to bust out of the gay jokes


Precisely.

I just wrote an article about this, actually. Not sure if I'm allowed to link, but here it is nonetheless: http://bit.ly/fd008c

It honestly baffles me that Cena is allowed to get away with those kinds of comments.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

The Rock made vieled gay jokes in his heyday, so did Chris Jericho. Triple H pretty much called Kurt Angle a *** to his face when they where feuding over Stephanie. Jim Ross use to make "Pat Patterson" is gay jokes. We even had "Billy & Chuck" as fan favorite, tag team champions for a while.

Point is, John Cena isn't doing anything that hasn't already been done. If your gonna hate him, pick a better reason.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Deshad C. said:


> The Rock made vieled gay jokes in his heyday, so did Chris Jericho. Triple H pretty much called Kurt Angle a *** to his face when they where feuding over Stephanie. Jim Ross use to make "Pat Patterson" is gay jokes. We even had "Billy & Chuck" as fan favorite, tag team champions for a while.
> 
> Point is, John Cena isn't doing anything that hasn't already been done. If your gonna hate him, pick a better reason.


But when the basis for his argument revolves around homosexuality, why would anyone who can read and write take him serious?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Vilak said:


> I found Rocky's words very lame. it didn't feel natural? It look scripted.


That's how I feel about Cena every week.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

The Rock is a self made man who has improvised LIVE on television in and out of wrestling and some kid said it felt "scripted" just because he has a huge Cena poster in his room with a Tupac song titled called "U Can't C Me". Fucking amazing but hilarious.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I liked Rocks promo. Not his best but still better than anything anyone on the current roster could do. Obviously pre-taped as well which probably took away from his performance.

We all know the rock would have done better if he was there live. Anyway, he made some great points and seemed to speak truthfully.

"You rap to me! You rap...to me! you adress me in the form...of rap!" had me chuckling.

Oh yeah...before i take a hike...Rock looks ripped as fuck!


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Nexus One said:


> But when the basis for his argument revolves around homosexuality, why would anyone who can read and write take him serious?


As far as I can tell the basis of his argument is that The Rock hasn't been there for the WWE in a way that matters in 7 years and he has. Does he make gay jokes? Yes. But thats not the meat of what he's been getting at.


----------



## Pea-Tear-Griffin (May 5, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

First I just want to note that I am not a John Cena fan... with that being said, The Rock's promo last night was very "meh". And this is coming from someone who is a huge Rock fan.

First off, he couldn't be bothered to be in Buffalo live? I would have been pissed if I was in that crowd last night. And finally the Rock has come back to Buffalo? No, I don't think so Rock... in order to "come back" to somewhere you actually have to be physically present. And this may be nitpicking but he said something about kicking Cena's ass "from here to Buffalo". But if he "came back" to Buffalo then he was basically saying he'd kick Cena's ass from Buffalo to Buffalo. I know it's kind of foolish to point this out but it just made me roll my eyes. 

And honestly, I'd have to give the edge in this "war" to Cena (again, I'm not a fan of the guy). I mean Rock was on fire the night he returned but has since, to me anyway, gone cold. If I were a fan who just watched RAW and didn't read anything online, I would have no idea what Rock's beef with Cena is. He doesn't like that Cena is running his mouth about him leaving the WWE? Truth hurts, I guess. Seriously, I don't think Cena has said anything that isn't true. And last night kind of just solidified the fact that Rock is above the WWE and proved Cena right. 

And really Rock? You're gonna make fun of the color shirts that Cena wears? Then you make fun of the fact that he addressed you in the form of rap but then you go on to give a rap of your own... and not even a good one. Oh and to make things better he mocks Cena's "You can't see me" catch phrase (and believe me I hate it just as much as the next guy)... but if there's anyone who knows about catch phrases that aren't meant to be taken literally it's Rock (unless people really can smell what he's cooking... and not once have I ever seen him turn anything sideways). And he's doing all of this because Cena made a crack about him leaving the WWE? If you don't like it Rock, maybe you shouldn't have done it. To me, Rock is just coming off childish in the whole thing... it'd be like a kid who picks his nose getting mad at the kid who told everyone (even though everyone knows/has seen the kid picks his nose) and then the nose picker starts teasing the kid about his hair color. It still doesn't change the fact that the kid picks his nose.

The Rock's return is turning out the way a lot of people thought it would. He came back for a night, got everyone excited, and will probably only appear in person one more time before Wrestlemania. Once Wrestlemania's done, I expect Rock to depart. 

Anyway, my rant is over. Yeah, it might be a little over the top but I can't sleep and I'm bored.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Pea-Tear-Griffin said:


> First I just want to note that I am not a John Cena fan... with that being said, The Rock's promo last night was very "meh". And this is coming from someone who is a huge Rock fan.
> 
> First off, he couldn't be bothered to be in Buffalo live? I would have been pissed if I was in that crowd last night. And finally the Rock has come back to Buffalo? No, I don't think so Rock... in order to "come back" to somewhere you actually have to be physically present. And this may be nitpicking but he said something about kicking Cena's ass "from here to Buffalo". But if he "came back" to Buffalo then he was basically saying he'd kick Cena's ass from Buffalo to Buffalo. I know it's kind of foolish to point this out but it just made me roll my eyes.
> 
> ...


He wasn't supposed to be there live. WWE didnt want him there live. This is all apart of the plan and the storyline.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

TheRock Dwayne Johnson
I should remind cena I was NEVER scheduled to be on Raw last night. No problem - as promised, next time - LIVE - my boot to his ass. Yabba..


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

They Both suck, but Cena>Rock...

Atleast he comes to show every day in real, not in TV monitor...

P.S. add 3rd choice, neither.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Domingo123 said:


> They Both suck, but Cena>Rock...
> 
> Atleast he comes to show every day in real, not in TV monitor...
> 
> P.S. add 3rd choice, neither.


oh what a disappointment, a guy who has retired from wrestling doesnt show up every single week anymore.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Maybe they're trying to make Rock a heel... lol.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Deshad C. said:


> The Rock made vieled gay jokes in his heyday, so did Chris Jericho. Triple H pretty much called Kurt Angle a *** to his face when they where feuding over Stephanie. Jim Ross use to make "Pat Patterson" is gay jokes. We even had "Billy & Chuck" as fan favorite, tag team champions for a while.
> 
> Point is, John Cena isn't doing anything that hasn't already been done. If your gonna hate him, pick a better reason.


Now, I'm not trying to say it was right for them to do that. 
But they didn't use all of their gay jokes they could come up with in one promo. 
Besides it's now 2011, times have changed. 
And yes, they're just jokes and that's how we should take them. 
But they shouldn't have been used as much as Cena used them. 



Nexus One said:


> But when the basis for his argument revolves around homosexuality, why would anyone who can read and write take him serious?


And this. When it's repeated in one promo as much as it was that makes it the basis. 
He mentioned Rock not being there twice but there were like 10 gay jokes.
Of course they're not going to make it the basis as the feud, but it was definitely the basis of Cena's promo.



The-Rock-Says said:


> TheRock Dwayne Johnson
> I should remind cena I was NEVER scheduled to be on Raw last night. No problem - as promised, next time - LIVE - my boot to his ass. Yabba..


This is awesome. Haha.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Domingo123 said:


> They Both suck, but Cena>Rock...
> 
> Atleast he comes to show every day in real, not in TV monitor...
> 
> P.S. add 3rd choice, neither.


Cena>Rock? 

What a stupid thing to say.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Deshad C. said:


> The Rock made vieled gay jokes in his heyday, so did Chris Jericho. Triple H pretty much called Kurt Angle a *** to his face when they where feuding over Stephanie. Jim Ross use to make "Pat Patterson" is gay jokes. We even had "Billy & Chuck" as fan favorite, tag team champions for a while.
> 
> Point is, John Cena isn't doing anything that hasn't already been done. If your gonna hate him, pick a better reason.


No. Point is, that was in the past and it has to stop now. It's like ripping on Kofi for being black. Just because it's casual it doesn't mean it's okay.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

No wonder so many posters have given up on the wrestling sections of this website. There really is an overflow of retards now.


----------



## Rockstar1 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



The-Rock-Says said:


> TheRock Dwayne Johnson
> I should remind cena I was NEVER scheduled to be on Raw last night. No problem - as promised, next time - LIVE - my boot to his ass. Yabba..


If Rock makes a live appearance next week, I'll punch my cat.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Who wins the twitter war?

Well, as usual, CM Punk:

CMPunk CM Punk
Tomorrow, I will go to the gym. Via satellite.


xDD


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



visko said:


> Who wins the twitter war?
> 
> Well, as usual, CM Punk:
> 
> ...


Even though I love Punk he really is one of those smartass fucks who you'd love to see get his ass beat. It's what makes him such a great heel.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



visko said:


> Who wins the twitter war?
> 
> Well, as usual, CM Punk:
> 
> ...


fpalm at cm punks desperate attempt to get involved in cena v rock feud. Miz is trying as hard as he can but getting nowhere and now cm punk is trying to get publicity because nobody is talking about him on raw. 

I bet rock doesn't even know who cm punk is. 

Cena is the biggest name in the business that is why rock targeted him. Nobody wants to see rock and punk or rock and miz argue that is boring.


----------



## Rockstar1 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



bboy said:


> fpalm at cm punks desperate attempt to get involved in cena v rock feud. Miz is trying as hard as he can but getting nowhere and now cm punk is trying to get publicity because nobody is talking about him on raw.
> 
> I bet rock doesn't even know who cm punk is.
> 
> Cena is the biggest name in the business that is why rock targeted him. Nobody wants to see rock and punk or rock and miz argue that is boring.


Lol'd
I have to say, you would make a perfect heel commentator. You almost sound like Cole; only that you praise Cena not Miz.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



bboy said:


> fpalm at cm punks desperate attempt to get involved in cena v rock feud. Miz is trying as hard as he can but getting nowhere and now cm punk is trying to get publicity because nobody is talking about him on raw.
> 
> I bet rock doesn't even know who cm punk is.
> 
> Cena is the biggest name in the business that is why rock targeted him. Nobody wants to see rock and punk or rock and miz argue that is boring.


bboy, do you respect what rock has done for WWE?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



SummerLove said:


> bboy, do you respect what rock has done for WWE?


Don't feed the troll ffs.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Clearly CM punk wins :lmao


----------



## Datrojan (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Cena should have shut his mouth and let the Rock do his movie thing if thats where his heart was.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

The Rock's latest tweet

TheRock Dwayne Johnson
I should remind cena I was NEVER scheduled to be on Raw last night. No problem - as promised, next time - LIVE - my boot to his ass. Yabba..
16 hours ago

Love it


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The Rock's latest tweet
> 
> TheRock Dwayne Johnson
> I should remind cena I was NEVER scheduled to be on Raw last night. No problem - as promised, next time - LIVE - my boot to his ass. Yabba..
> ...


Please...explain to me...how this marketing is working on people. I don't get it....


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

Lol at Punk's desperate attempt to sound cool for all his marks with his little go to gym via satellite tweet.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



D17 said:


> Lol at Punk's desperate attempt to sound cool for all his marks with his little go to gym via satellite tweet.


That is pretty much what it was and it definitely worked.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



bboy said:


> Cena is the biggest name in the business that is why rock targeted him. Nobody wants
> to see *rock and punk* or rock and miz argue that is boring.


I would. Punk is pretty damn good on the mic. It would be interesting to see how Punk would stack up against the man that is simply just electrifying. Right now, the Miz is just an afterthought.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Human Nature said:


> Now, I'm not trying to say it was right for them to do that.
> But they didn't use all of their gay jokes they could come up with in one promo.
> Besides it's now 2011, times have changed.
> And yes, they're just jokes and that's how we should take them.
> But they shouldn't have been used as much as Cena used them.


I'm not saying you where defending it, I'm just giving you and others examples who are acting like Cena is the only one who does it. He's not. I just find it hypocritical that when The Rock, Jericho, JR, or Triple H do it it's not a big deal. But when Cena does it it becomes a problem.



Samee said:


> No. Point is, that was in the past and it has to stop now. It's like ripping on Kofi for being black. Just because it's casual it doesn't mean it's okay.


So you don't like the fact that Cena made some gay jokes. Okay then. I respect that. So I suppose you also didn't like it when Lita was being called whore by Cena? Or when The Rock and Jericho would call Stephanie a slut? Or when Triple H would insinuate on a constant basis that Kurt Angle was gay? Or when Muhammad Hassan would talk down on Americans? Or when Shawn Michaels stuck the Canadian flag up his nose? I mean, all those incidents were "casual" were they not? They were just people in character right?

Hell, you must've hated all of the Attitude Era then cuz there was alot worse stuff then than what Cena said Monday night.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

For some reason, I could see really shit booking after WM, they'll make them team up. For some reason, it's something I can imagine.

The Nation of Cenation.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

the gay jokes are pretty much lowest common denominator stuff. cena took all the easy shots with his promo.. rock was creative.. which is why there is a sea of fruity pebble signs hahaha.
actually this week rock went for the easy stuff a little bit with mocking the rapping but that wasnt really the main focus of the promo. 
cenas only making himself look weaker with that gay and easy stuff.


----------



## MegaHussain999 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

THE ROCK FOR SURE..............CENA IS A COPYCAT...HE COPIES THE ROCK AND HOGAN....CENA SUX


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



visko said:


> Who wins the twitter war?
> 
> Well, as usual, CM Punk:
> 
> ...


ya.. like look ma i'm trying to be funny.

i like heel punk, but sometimes the dude tries too hard.


----------



## The ModernDay Icon (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Disciple514 said:


> I would. Punk is pretty damn good on the mic. It would be interesting to see how Punk would stack up against the man that is simply just electrifying. Right now, the Miz is just an afterthought.



The Miz has been dropping better promos than Rock or Cena since Rocky's return. Though at this point I'd rather see Rock vs Cena one on one and title vs title Miz vs Bryan.

Guarantee that Miz/Bryan will be match of the card when it's all over, too.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*

I know there's no possibility of a match, but I threw this together for fun:


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

*Re: John Cena vs. The Rock - The Rivalry including all their tweets (No other threads*



Kazz said:


> I know there's no possibility of a match, but I threw this together for fun:


Awesomeness!:agree:


----------

